# 13 Inch Tire DRAMA



## 48221

Are there some companies that quit making them? YES

Can you still find them? YES

Firestone 155/80/13 (FR380 MODEL) White Walls , skinny as fuck too!

Set of four out the door, $ 212.00 (in san diego) all day, every day, Firestone will NOT discontinue this tire.

Call ANY Firestone!

Don’t be one of those fools who claims their rider is worth 50k, and won’t spend 200 on some tires!

This so-called tire controversy is officially SQUASHED!

Follow this link, select state and city and you will have white walls again.

<a href=\'http://www.firestonecompleteautocare.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.firestonecompleteautocare.com/</a>


----------



## lone star

its actually 177 out the door....


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2010, 04:02 PM~18557510
> *its actually 177 out the door....
> *



In Texas perhaps :biggrin:


----------



## Foolish818

I agree with u homie every1 is starting to panic all they need to do is leave there computer and go out and look they have them all day. Sounds like a bunch of chicks


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:

:thumbsup:


----------



## red chev

Can you name the stores that carry them?? :biggrin: thanks


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Sep 13 2010, 04:28 PM~18557756
> *Can you name the stores that carry them?? :biggrin:   thanks
> *



PM sent


----------



## 48221

lol


----------



## mrcadillac

y los 14's? :wow:


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 13 2010, 08:30 PM~18560348
> *y los 14's? :wow:
> *



14's are for off roaders


----------



## 66SS818

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 13 2010, 08:52 PM~18560630
> *14's are for off roaders
> *


I just bought a set of firestones just to have an extra set the manager said he never heard of them discontinuing them


----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 13 2010, 08:52 PM~18560630
> *14's are for off roaders
> *


 :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 13 2010, 08:52 PM~18560630
> *14's are for off roaders
> *


 :wow: and big bodys


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 13 2010, 10:52 PM~18560630
> *14's are for off roaders
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 13 2010, 08:52 PM~18560630
> *14's are for off roaders
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 13 2010, 10:52 PM~18560630
> *14's are for off roaders
> *


here's a pic of me off roading in my 72 Rivi on 14's


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Sep 14 2010, 10:58 PM~18570389
> *here's a pic of me off roading in my 72 Rivi on 14's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like its going off road!


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 14 2010, 11:07 PM~18570550
> *looks like its going off road!
> *


and you can see those big ass 14's have me ridin high :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

went 2-wheeling last night :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Perhaps the best topic in Wheels & Tires right now, lol.... :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Sep 14 2010, 10:58 PM~18570389
> *here's a pic of me off roading in my 72 Rivi on 14's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Sep 14 2010, 08:58 PM~18570389
> *here's a pic of me off roading in my 72 Rivi on 14's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Mickey Thompsons


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 15 2010, 07:20 AM~18573412
> *Perhaps the best topic in Wheels & Tires right now, lol....  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 15 2010, 05:22 PM~18576989
> *Nice Mickey Thompsons
> *


mickey t 5.20s :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88

I've seen some talk about people having a hard time finding Hankooks too, but I've had no issue finding a tire store that can get them.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Sep 15 2010, 10:33 PM~18579475
> *I've seen some talk about people having a hard time finding Hankooks too, but I've had no issue finding a tire store that can get them.
> *


X2 about $44 a piece.Got to order them but there truck comes every week here.All they have to do is call in how many they want


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Sep 15 2010, 08:33 PM~18579475
> *I've seen some talk about people having a hard time finding Hankooks too, but I've had no issue finding a tire store that can get them.
> *


x100 all day in the 209


----------



## 48221




----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 15 2010, 03:22 PM~18576989
> *Nice Mickey Thompsons
> *


Will look good on your burnt out conv. cadi :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by THE BIG 'M' 59_@Sep 16 2010, 05:03 PM~18585766
> *Will look good on your burnt out conv. cadi :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *



I got a bowl of them for you !


----------



## lone star

so i heard that u can order 13 inch tires from china but have to order a large amount? does anyone have info on this and, what is considered a large amount?

also would china made tires compromise safety like china wires compromise quality for price, or would the tires still have to meet whatever usdot laws or whatever our country has in place to keep tires at a safe capacity??? any info???


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2010, 09:25 PM~18586799
> *so i heard that u can order 13 inch tires from china but have to order a large amount? does anyone have info on this and, what is considered a large amount?
> 
> also would china made tires compromise safety like china wires compromise quality for price, or would the tires still have to meet whatever usdot laws or whatever our country has in place to keep tires at a safe capacity??? any info???
> *



not sure if this compares, but a buddy owns a business and has uniforms made in china and shipped here. i know he has to spend at least 30k to get them to put him in place on the assembly line. he got bumped by tommy hilfiger once, i laughed.

point is, i know he has to order a TON of shit.


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 16 2010, 07:44 PM~18586934
> *not sure if this compares, but a buddy owns a business and has uniforms made in china and shipped here.  i know he has to spend at least 30k to get them to put him in place on the assembly line.  he got bumped by tommy hilfiger once, i laughed.
> 
> point is, i know he has to order a TON of shit.
> *



LOL, I bet your buddy shit was nicer too! Tommy Hilfiger is just a wee bit better than state issued!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Sep 13 2010, 08:58 PM~18560695
> *I just bought a set of firestones just to have an extra set the manager said he never heard of them discontinuing them
> *


baller :wow:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

I think everyone is in panic cause they used to be able to buy 13" Cornells at this point last year when were running at $19 a tire at one time. :biggrin:


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Sep 17 2010, 04:01 PM~18593253
> *I think everyone is in panic cause they used to be able to buy 13" Cornells at this point last year when were running at $19 a tire at one time. :biggrin:
> *



Like I said, fools with so-called 50 thousand dollar cars crying about paying 40 bucks a tire.



Wankstas, LOL


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2010, 04:02 PM~18557510
> *its actually 177 out the door....
> *


X2 but my plus tax


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 13 2010, 03:54 PM~18557419
> *Are there some companies that quit making them? YES
> 
> Can you still find them? YES
> 
> Firestone 155/80/13 (FR380 MODEL) White Walls , skinny as fuck too!
> 
> Set of four out the door, $ 212.00 (in san diego) all day, every day, Firestone will NOT discontinue this tire.
> 
> Call ANY Firestone!
> 
> Don’t be one of those fools who claims their rider is worth 50k, and won’t spend 200 on some tires!
> 
> This so-called tire controversy is officially SQUASHED!
> 
> Follow this link, select state and city and you will have white walls again.
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.firestonecompleteautocare.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.firestonecompleteautocare.com/</a>
> 
> *


VERY HELPFUL INFO THANKS


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 13 2010, 03:54 PM~18557419
> *Are there some companies that quit making them? YES
> 
> Can you still find them? YES
> 
> Firestone 155/80/13 (FR380 MODEL) White Walls , skinny as fuck too!
> 
> Set of four out the door, $ 212.00 (in san diego) all day, every day, Firestone will NOT discontinue this tire.
> 
> Call ANY Firestone!
> 
> Don’t be one of those fools who claims their rider is worth 50k, and won’t spend 200 on some tires!
> 
> This so-called tire controversy is officially SQUASHED!
> 
> Follow this link, select state and city and you will have white walls again.
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.firestonecompleteautocare.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.firestonecompleteautocare.com/</a>
> 
> *


few days ago there was only 11 tires in the state of texas hno: hno:


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 17 2010, 05:12 PM~18593313
> *Like I said, fools with so-called 50 thousand dollar cars crying about paying 40 bucks a tire.
> Wankstas, LOL
> *


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2010, 05:45 AM~18597044
> *few days ago there was only 11  tires in the state of texas  hno:  hno:
> *


was told firestones are on back order


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 18 2010, 01:53 PM~18598380
> *was told firestones are on back order
> *


Same here but i'm not worried. In my search for tires, i picked up a few sets and also found where i can still order the cornells


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 18 2010, 12:23 PM~18598487
> *Same here but i'm not worried.  In my search for tires, i picked up a few sets and also found where i can still order the cornells
> *


do tell.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 18 2010, 11:53 AM~18598380
> *was told firestones are on back order
> *


they have some here but in riverside


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2010, 02:32 PM~18598518
> *do tell.
> *


 :nono: All i know is i will never roll on those mile star's :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 18 2010, 01:06 PM~18598661
> *:nono:  All i know is i will never roll on those mile star's :biggrin:
> *


me either. i had them already and they are too beefy


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

thought lowriding was forever... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by Foolish818+Sep 13 2010, 03:16 PM~18557622-->
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with u homie every1 is starting to panic all they need to do is leave there computer and go out and look they have them all day. Sounds like a bunch of chicks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@Sep 13 2010, 03:24 PM~18557715
> *:roflmao:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


So true :biggrin:


----------



## JASJR

Tires are built in cycles, they'll have a production run of units based upon previous year numbers and when that number is met they pull the mold and set up production line for another tire. Now if a set number of back orders is hit then they'll go back into production.


----------



## EsePuppet

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Sep 14 2010, 08:58 PM~18570389
> *here's a pic of me off roading in my 72 Rivi on 14's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know its hard to fit 13s on a boattail but I did it was a nightmare :angry:


----------



## 48221

:biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 13 2010, 03:54 PM~18557419
> *Are there some companies that quit making them? YES
> 
> Can you still find them? YES
> 
> Firestone 155/80/13 (FR380 MODEL) White Walls , skinny as fuck too!
> 
> Set of four out the door, $ 212.00 (in san diego) all day, every day, Firestone will NOT discontinue this tire.
> 
> Call ANY Firestone!
> 
> Don’t be one of those fools who claims their rider is worth 50k, and won’t spend 200 on some tires!
> 
> This so-called tire controversy is officially SQUASHED!
> 
> Follow this link, select state and city and you will have white walls again.
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.firestonecompleteautocare.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.firestonecompleteautocare.com/</a>
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Offically squashed homie good topic :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 13 2010, 11:30 PM~18560348
> *y los 14's? :wow:
> *


http://www.onlinetires.com/products/vehicl...i+h725+84s.html

This website has the Hankook 175/70-14 WW Tires for $49.92 each or $199.68 for a set + shipping. For me they are cheaper to order them and have them shipped to my door than to buy them from Red's here in Miami.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

i just got some firestones for 38 bucks ea out the door


----------



## 94pimplac




----------



## JB602

1 SET UNIROYAL 155/80/13 WW $225 SHIPPED


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Sep 19 2010, 10:13 PM~18607176
> *1 SET UNIROYAL 155/80/13 WW $225 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the tread pattern on them


----------



## JB602

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Sep 19 2010, 08:13 PM~18607176
> *1 SET UNIROYAL 155/80/13 WW $225 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Sep 20 2010, 02:31 PM~18612078
> *SOLD
> *


Dam that was quick :cheesy:


----------



## 48221




----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Sep 20 2010, 12:31 PM~18612078
> *SOLD
> *


thx


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

I NEED ONE FIRESTONE FR380 FOR A 13!!! THERE ARENT ANY AROUND ME TILL CLOSE TO HOUSTON!!! FUCK!!


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Sep 20 2010, 09:03 PM~18617091
> *I NEED ONE FIRESTONE FR380 FOR A 13!!! THERE ARENT ANY AROUND ME TILL CLOSE TO HOUSTON!!! FUCK!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2010, 07:25 PM~18586799
> *so i heard that u can order 13 inch tires from china but have to order a large amount? does anyone have info on this and, what is considered a large amount?
> 
> also would china made tires compromise safety like china wires compromise quality for price, or would the tires still have to meet whatever usdot laws or whatever our country has in place to keep tires at a safe capacity??? any info???
> *


The Hankook 13's are made in China.


----------



## west coast ridaz

Dam I can't find any out here in the bay area


----------



## 32165

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz

need some tires


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Sep 20 2010, 10:03 PM~18617091
> *I NEED ONE FIRESTONE FR380 FOR A 13!!! THERE ARENT ANY AROUND ME TILL CLOSE TO HOUSTON!!! FUCK!!
> *



discount can get you the firestones just aske them.


----------



## eldee

firestone is on backorder


----------



## 3onthree

Great topic! i was getting worried cuz i was having a hard time finding tires


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 13 2010, 08:52 PM~18560630
> *14's are for off roaders
> *


x13s


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 29 2010, 11:29 PM~18698782
> *x13s
> *


theres places in chicago where 13s would get destroyed even my 22s have tall tires


----------



## 48221

ttt


----------



## red Hormiga




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 18 2010, 02:06 PM~18598661
> *:nono:  All i know is i will never roll on those mile star's :biggrin:
> *


 those milestars look like a damn 175x70r 14 way bulkier


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 2 2010, 01:27 PM~18719025
> *those milestars look like a damn 175x70r 14 way bulkier
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 2 2010, 01:27 PM~18719025
> *those milestars look like a damn 175x70r 14 way bulkier
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee

they might last longer for 3 wheeling though, i had some 185/75's only on my front tires for awhile, got them from my work for free, they were ugly as hell, still had white wall and them bitches i could 3 wheel all day and didnt fuck them up like almost 6 months :biggrin:


----------



## estilo71rivi

i cant find any 155/80/13 here in DALLAS it suck


----------



## west coast ridaz

post all spots that still have 13s for sale


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by eldee_@Sep 28 2010, 11:19 AM~18681047
> *firestone is on backorder
> *



Yep! I'm a driver for Bridgestone/Firestone. I have asked many stores and they all say they are on backorder. I jus bought one today. Hopefully I can find another cuz im rollin on steel tread! :wow:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 6 2010, 09:12 PM~18755782
> *Yep! I'm a driver for Bridgestone/Firestone. I have asked many stores and they all say they are on backorder. I jus bought one today. Hopefully I can find another cuz im rollin on steel tread! :wow:
> *



what!! i just got one for my spare from the store in weathorford.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

SHIT I ENDED UP PAYING 80 FUCKN DOLLARS FOR ONE TIRE AFTER I HAD TO PAY FOR SHIPPING PLUS THE TIRE!!!!! BUT I HAD TO HAVE IT FOR OUR LOCAL CRUISE NIGHT!!!!!


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Oct 6 2010, 10:27 PM~18756507
> *SHIT I ENDED UP PAYING 80 FUCKN DOLLARS FOR ONE TIRE AFTER I HAD TO PAY FOR SHIPPING PLUS THE TIRE!!!!! BUT I HAD TO HAVE IT FOR OUR LOCAL CRUISE NIGHT!!!!!
> *


Thats what they told me at the tire store last week! Said there was 1 FR380 in the entire country!


----------



## JustCruisin

I stocked up this summer..


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Oct 7 2010, 12:20 AM~18756865
> *I stocked up this summer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I should have when i had the chance.


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 6 2010, 10:14 PM~18755806
> *what!! i just got one for my spare from the store in weathorford.
> *



Yep! The four sets I ordered are still on backorder. I placed the order 3 weeks ago. I found the one I got in Tyler at Expert Tire. Still lookin for 1 more before friday.


----------



## soccerdad04

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 7 2010, 05:47 AM~18757993
> *Yep! The four sets I ordered are still on backorder. I placed the order 3 weeks ago.  I found the one I got in Tyler at Expert Tire. Still lookin for 1 more before friday.
> *


mike i got one if you need one and i will call to see if i can get more


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by estilo71rivi_@Oct 2 2010, 06:43 PM~18720035
> *   i cant find any 155/80/13 here in DALLAS it suck
> *



There No More Firestones In Texas National Backorder ... :biggrin:

And Good Luck Finding Any Other Brand In The DFW Area... :happysad:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2010, 12:38 PM~18759699
> *There No More Firestones In Texas National Backorder ... :biggrin:
> 
> And Good Luck Finding Any Other Brand In The DFW Area... :happysad:
> *


I found some! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 7 2010, 01:07 PM~18759913
> *I found some! :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## jimmyscustoms

I have a couple of sets of 165/80/13 Remingtons for sale


----------



## Guest

Is anyone selling firestone. I will pay for shipping and the cost of tire. Got paypal ready.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

i got 13s 155 80 r13 w whitewall 40$ local pick up unless you pay shipping


----------



## Justin-Az

<span style='color:red'>call Alex at 602-434-3067[/color


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 7 2010, 01:07 PM~18759913
> *I found some! :biggrin:
> *


What's Up???? Let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 7 2010, 10:58 PM~18764067
> *What's Up???? Let me know. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AGUILAR3

What size tire do you guys recommend for a weekend driver 62 Impala? (must be freeway/highway friendly)

155?, 165? or 175?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I dont have a problem getting 155 80 13's


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover+Sep 26 2010, 01:47 AM~18662969-->
> 
> 
> 
> The Hankook 13's are made in China.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? I thought they're from Korea. :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Esoteric_@Sep 30 2010, 01:59 AM~18698902
> *theres places in chicago where 13s would get destroyed even my 22s have tall tires
> *


:yessad: Same here brutha.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 8 2010, 02:37 PM~18767373
> *I dont have a problem getting 155 80 13's
> *


Cool story bro.


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Oct 8 2010, 12:13 PM~18767253
> *What size tire do you guys recommend for a weekend driver 62 Impala? (must be freeway/highway friendly)
> 
> 155?, 165? or 175?
> *


anybody?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Oct 8 2010, 12:13 PM~18767253
> *What size tire do you guys recommend for a weekend driver 62 Impala? (must be freeway/highway friendly)
> 
> 155?, 165? or 175?
> *


155's :biggrin:


----------



## THEE REAL OG RYDER

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 13 2010, 09:52 PM~18560630
> *14's are for off roaders
> *


----------



## Money Mike

What about 165/80R13's?


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Oct 8 2010, 03:16 PM~18768440
> *155's :biggrin:
> *


x1000000

155s on my DAILY towncar


----------



## spook

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Oct 7 2010, 03:59 PM~18761979
> *i got 13s 155 80 r13 w whitewall 40$ local pick up unless you pay shipping
> *


do you still have some 155s for sale?


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 8 2010, 12:48 PM~18767409
> *Really? I thought they're from Korea. :dunno:
> 
> *


Hankook is a Korean company but the tires I had were made in China. I had them on some Zeniths, so the rims were American and the tires were Chinese, lol.


----------



## FlOsSenHaRd

I just found this website www.directbuytires.com 

They have those milestars for 36.99 a piece
they also have hercules brand for $47.99 a piece. I have never used this site before, but I found out you can pick up the tires in Alameda, CA. So if you live in the Bay like me, you can save. They charge 16 bucks if you pick up, shipping was like 36 dollars. Anybody that uses them, post it up and let us all know.


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by FlOsSenHaRd_@Oct 10 2010, 04:56 PM~18778280
> *I just found this website www.directbuytires.com
> 
> *



loose the "s"


http://www.directbuytire.com/


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Oct 9 2010, 11:40 PM~18775025
> *Hankook is a Korean company but the tires I had were made in China. I had them on some Zeniths, so the rims were American and the tires were Chinese, lol.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by FlOsSenHaRd_@Oct 10 2010, 06:56 PM~18778280
> *I just found this website www.directbuytires.com
> 
> They have those milestars for 36.99 a piece
> they also have hercules brand for $47.99 a piece. I have never used this site before, but I found out you can pick up the tires in Alameda, CA. So if you live in the Bay like me, you can save. They charge 16 bucks if you pick up, shipping was like 36 dollars. Anybody that uses them, post it up and let us all know.
> *


ive talked to those places before. theres a whole bunch of them if you search on google. I called them all. They all have the best prices but none of them have the tires in stock. so what good is the deal. even if online it says in stock, i would call and they say they are 2 weeks out or 4 weeks out.


----------



## CoupeDTS

another one that had hankooks is buynewtires.com until i called them anyway


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Oct 11 2010, 10:49 AM~18782437
> *ive talked to those places before.  theres a whole bunch of them if you search on google.  I called them all.  They all have the best prices but none of them have the tires in stock.  so what good is the deal. even if online it says in stock, i would call and they say they are 2 weeks out or 4 weeks out.
> *


I hate that shit. :angry: Everybody says stuff is in stock, and it's always a special order. :uh:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 11 2010, 08:54 AM~18782466
> *I hate that shit. :angry: Everybody says stuff is in stock, and it's always a special order. :uh:
> *


isnt that how it always is?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 13 2010, 03:54 PM~18557419
> *Are there some companies that quit making them? YES
> 
> Can you still find them? YES
> 
> Firestone 155/80/13 (FR380 MODEL) White Walls , skinny as fuck too!
> 
> Set of four out the door, $ 212.00 (in san diego) all day, every day, Firestone will NOT discontinue this tire.
> 
> Call ANY Firestone!
> 
> Don’t be one of those fools who claims their rider is worth 50k, and won’t spend 200 on some tires!
> 
> This so-called tire controversy is officially SQUASHED!
> 
> Follow this link, select state and city and you will have white walls again.
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.firestonecompleteautocare.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.firestonecompleteautocare.com/</a>
> 
> *


this tire has been discontinued sir.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 12 2010, 07:43 PM~18794252
> *this tire has been discontinued sir.
> *


 :0


----------



## yetti

They are still easy to get in Kansas City Kenny. :biggrin:


----------



## 3onthree

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 12 2010, 06:56 PM~18794347
> *They are still easy to get in Kansas City Kenny. :biggrin:
> *


easy to get in columbus too. i just bought a set last week and asked about them being discontinued. they said they had the tires all over town.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by yetti+Oct 12 2010, 05:56 PM~18794347-->
> 
> 
> 
> They are still easy to get in Kansas City Kenny. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-3onthree_@Oct 12 2010, 05:59 PM~18794368
> *easy to get in columbus too. i just bought a set last week and asked about them being discontinued. they said they had the tires all over town.
> *


last week they told me they had 2 tires in town, and each was over an hr in the opposite direction on the outskirts of town and both managers told me the tire has been discontinued.


----------



## dj short dog

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 12 2010, 06:00 PM~18794381
> *last week they told me they had 2 tires in town, and each was over an hr in the opposite direction on the outskirts of town and both managers told me the tire has been discontinued.
> *



Yup...they phasing them out due to auto manufacturers making cars now a days with 15" wheels and up.


----------



## 3onthree

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 12 2010, 07:10 PM~18794461
> *Yup...they phasing them out due to auto manufacturers making cars now a days with 15" wheels and up.
> *


   :machinegun: :guns: :banghead:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 12 2010, 06:10 PM~18794461
> *Yup...they phasing them out due to auto manufacturers making cars now a days with 15" wheels and up.
> *


----------



## 3onthree

so how r we gonna get tires in the future? whats gonna happen? im not riding 15's :burn:


----------



## dj short dog

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Oct 12 2010, 06:19 PM~18794537
> *so how r we gonna get tires in the future? whats gonna happen? im not riding 15's  :burn:
> *



I'm sure someone will eventually produce them but it will be a specialty tire company such as coker tires and I have a good feeling they ain't gonna be cheap.. :angry: 

Sux bro....first the 5.20X13 & 5.20X14's..then the 175 75 14's...now the 155 80 13's....I'm sure the 175 70 14's are next....  

Does anyone have pics of a 165 80 13 mounted on 13X7's?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 12 2010, 06:25 PM~18794589
> *I'm sure someone will eventually produce them but it will be a specialty tire company such as coker tires and I have a good feeling they ain't gonna be cheap.. :angry:
> 
> Sux bro....first the 5.20X13 & 5.20X14's..then the 175 75 14's...now the 155 80 13's....I'm sure the 175 70 14's are next....
> 
> Does anyone have pics of a 165 80 13 mounted on 13X7's?
> *


i agree. they will cost 100 each.]


----------



## 3onthree

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 12 2010, 07:25 PM~18794589
> *I'm sure someone will eventually produce them but it will be a specialty tire company such as coker tires and I have a good feeling they ain't gonna be cheap.. :angry:
> 
> Sux bro....first the 5.20X13 & 5.20X14's..then the 175 75 14's...now the 155 80 13's....I'm sure the 175 70 14's are next....
> 
> Does anyone have pics of a 165 80 13 mounted on 13X7's?
> *


yeah theyll probly cost more but as long as they make em


----------



## dj short dog

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 12 2010, 06:26 PM~18794597-->
> 
> 
> 
> i agree. they will cost 100 each.]
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-3onthree_@Oct 12 2010, 06:28 PM~18794625
> *yeah theyll probly cost more but as long as they make em
> *



Boy I miss the 4 for $100 days!!! :tears:


----------



## 48221

ttt


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 12 2010, 06:36 PM~18794713
> *:yessad:
> Boy I miss the 4 for $100 days!!! :tears:
> *


 and this was 5yrs ago for me :uh:


----------



## AGUILAR3

I think its the Hydro guys who will cry at the thought of paying $100 per tire..they probably go through tires like if it was Beer.

I just paid $540 (Tahoe) and another $410 (ALTIMA) on stock tires. I have no problem paying $100 per 13" tire for my 62.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

165 80 13 is the size..fuck 155!!!!


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Oct 14 2010, 10:40 PM~18816181
> *165 80 13 is the size..fuck 155!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 VERT

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 12 2010, 07:25 PM~18794589
> *I'm sure someone will eventually produce them but it will be a specialty tire company such as coker tires and I have a good feeling they ain't gonna be cheap.. :angry:
> 
> Sux bro....first the 5.20X13 & 5.20X14's..then the 175 75 14's...now the 155 80 13's....I'm sure the 175 70 14's are next....
> 
> Does anyone have pics of a 165 80 13 mounted on 13X7's?
> *


i sold these as soon i could i didnt like the look 165 80 13 









:thumbsdown:


----------



## AGUILAR3

thoughts on the Cooper TRENDSETTER 155/80/13's?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Oct 17 2010, 06:37 PM~18834585
> *thoughts on the Cooper TRENDSETTER 155/80/13's?
> *


I love them


----------



## lone star

165/80/13 look like straight ass


----------



## 3onthree

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Oct 17 2010, 04:37 PM~18834585
> *thoughts on the Cooper TRENDSETTER 155/80/13's?
> *


nice tires if you can find them


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Oct 17 2010, 04:37 PM~18834956
> *nice tires if you can find them
> *


drove down to Pep Boys because they said they had them in stock. They were listed as WW but were actually black walls. :angry:


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

I work for Hercules and we discontinued the 13's, Hankook discontinued em too and firestones are on nationwide backorder, have been for a while. I been hitting up every stop I get for some 13's and no one has any and i do like 20 diff stops a day!!! :banghead: I found some used dunlops for 20 bux a piece in almost new condition but only 2. I need to stock up when i find some


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by HITTINDEMCORNERS_@Oct 17 2010, 10:50 PM~18837360
> *I work for Hercules and we discontinued the 13's, Hankook discontinued em too and firestones are on nationwide backorder, have been for a while. I been hitting up every stop I get for some 13's and no one has any and i do like 20 diff stops a day!!!  :banghead: I found some used dunlops for 20 bux a piece in almost new condition but only 2. I need to stock up when i find some
> *


NOOO Not hankooks.Them the shit

I'm gonna have to go bk to the place where i got mine an see if they can get any still.I'll buy a spare set if i can get em


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 17 2010, 10:24 PM~18838359
> *NOOO Not hankooks.Them the shit
> 
> I'm gonna have to go bk to the place where i got mine an see if they can get any still.I'll buy a spare set if i can get em
> *


:yes: cornell discontinued them too, its gonna be hard to lowride when we cant get tires


----------



## vouges17

so how much would 155-80-13 be worth if a person could come up with 30 sets?


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

100???


----------



## baggedout81

I payed $44 a piece for my H714 155's hankooks last summer.Shit so now like $200 plus shipping,these things went up like crazy.Guess its still allot cheaper that buying a set of 24" tires new


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 18 2010, 10:11 AM~18840997
> *I payed $44 a piece for my H714 155's hankooks last summer.Shit so now like $200 plus shipping,these things went up like crazy.Guess its still allot cheaper that buying a set of 24" tires new
> *


24s are like 600$ i paid 400 for 22s


----------



## AGUILAR3

I spent a lot of down time today calling tire shops, suppliers and manufacturers with no luck. 

On my last call, I got a hold of a retailer who says he can get me Uniroyals at $96 a tires :wow:


----------



## NO-WAY

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Oct 18 2010, 05:17 PM~18844543
> *I spent a lot of down time today calling tire shops, suppliers and manufacturers with no luck.
> 
> On my last call, I got a hold of a retailer who says he can get me Uniroyals at $96 a tires  :wow:
> *


i can get 56 uniroyals at $ 60/each but im n louisville ky


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 13 2010, 05:54 PM~18557419
> *Firestone will NOT discontinue this tire.</span>Call ANY Firestone!
> 
> Don’t be one of those fools who claims their rider is worth 50k, and won’t spend 200 on some tires!
> 
> This so-called tire controversy is officially SQUASHED!
> 
> Follow this link, select state and city and you will have white walls again.
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.firestonecompleteautocare.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.firestonecompleteautocare.com/</a>
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 1 month later, these tires weren't avialable here then and still aren't now


----------



## RF LINCOLN

:0 So Its All True 155/80/13s are endangerd???


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Oct 18 2010, 08:01 PM~18846437
> *:0 So Its All True 155/80/13s are endangerd???
> *


just white walls


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Oct 18 2010, 08:01 PM~18846437
> *:0 So Its All True 155/80/13s are endangerd???
> *


No,just the name brand one's your use to rolling on......there other off market brand 155/80/13's in a white wall....


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Oct 18 2010, 09:54 PM~18847717
> *No,just the name brand one's your use to rolling on......there other off market brand 155/80/13's in a white wall....
> *


If the name brand ones have been discontinued... You can be certain that the off market brands won't last long either... Just my opinion.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Oct 18 2010, 08:01 PM~18846437
> *:0 So Its All True 155/80/13s are endangerd???
> *


there gone all the back order talk was BULLSHIT :angry:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Oct 18 2010, 09:54 PM~18847717
> *No,just the name brand one's your use to rolling on......there other off market brand 155/80/13's in a white wall....
> *


YEA BUT THEY DONT LOOK As good


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Oct 18 2010, 09:54 PM~18847717
> *No,just the name brand one's your use to rolling on......there other off market brand 155/80/13's in a white wall....
> *



my search netted 0 tires of any brand.. When calling, I ask for tire size and not name brand. 

All the online tire warehouse retailers claim to have them in stock but when you call the order in, they tell you that they are not in stock.

BTW...I'm sure some of the mid west Boondock cities have plenty in stock. I'm talking about SoCal's LA/IE/SD area


----------



## natisfynest

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/P155-80R13-...0#ht_1263wt_906

get em while you can


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Oct 19 2010, 06:59 AM~18849298
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/P155-80R13-...0#ht_1263wt_906
> 
> get em while you can
> *


THOSE ARE THE COKER TIRE WAREHOUSES 
TENN. &CALIF.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Oct 19 2010, 05:59 AM~18849298
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/P155-80R13-...0#ht_1263wt_906
> 
> get em while you can
> *


only a dumbass would buy a set of blowouts to drive on


----------



## OLDTIME47

wheel manufactures are not making the 155 80 13 anymore because of no demand. of course a lot of you will say, wtf? and i hear you. i deal with tire reps all day. the real money is in new car supply. all the imports have leaned toward a 14 or even more so a 15 inch tire medium profile, like a 55 or 65. sure there are black walls for you civic owners.

coker has both 5.20 13 and 14 coming out sometime in the first qtr of 2011.
alot does have to play in to the fact if a tire man had the tires made oversees. you can blame your rotten lying not born here democrat barack saddam hussein obama for leving a huge tarrif on imported tires from china.

best thing to do is bombard firestone with emails and phone calls to let them know you need them. maybe it will get through to a board meeting.might come back.

same applies to pepboys and cornell.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Oct 19 2010, 01:10 PM~18852211
> *wheel manufactures are not making the 155 80 13 anymore because of no demand. of course a lot of you will say, wtf? and i hear you. i deal with tire reps all day. the real money is in new car supply. all the imports have leaned toward a 14 or even more so a 15 inch tire medium profile, like a 55 or 65. sure there are black walls for you civic owners.
> 
> coker has both 5.20 13 and 14 coming out sometime in the first qtr of 2011.
> alot does have to play in to the fact if a tire man had the tires made oversees. you can blame your rotten lying not born here democrat barack saddam hussein obama for leving a huge tarrif on imported tires from china.
> 
> best thing to do is bombard firestone with emails and phone calls to let them know you need them. maybe it will get through to a board meeting.might come back.
> 
> same applies to pepboys and cornell.
> *


this is probably the fucking stupidest thing posted on layitlow if he did that tires would go up 5 fold


----------



## OLDTIME47

hence, no more cheap tires. aka 155 80 13s that were made oversees, another reason for corps looking into vietnam for setting up shop. and commercial truck tires, which is what i am in, i already have been getting hit 3 times since it was implemented. watch and read the news. democrats hate big business and are for the unions. come on now homie.


----------



## GONNA FIND HER 39

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 12 2010, 05:36 PM~18794713
> *:yessad:
> Boy I miss the 4 for $100 days!!! :tears:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 19 2010, 01:18 PM~18852294
> *this is probably the fucking stupidest thing posted on layitlow if he did that tires would go up 5 fold
> *


it doesn't effect the cost to make them. it is bringing them over here. when companies in all facets of business start losing what they went overseas for to begin with (cheap labor) the shipping and tax offset everything to gain. so, cut it off if its not a big mover and make it here in the states or elsewhere. in the case of these tires, if firestone gets more for making and selling to car companies, you think they care about the peanuts from these lil tires.no.

then on the other hand, you can thank all the independent tire companies for selling out to the big guys. only 3-4 tire companies run the show.everything else is subsidorary units.down the road. dead weight. like hercules. gone.


----------



## Rod Stewart

send an email, fockers.  


http://firestonetire.com/Index_FS_EN.aspx?src=contact


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Oct 19 2010, 01:30 PM~18852396
> *it doesn't effect the cost to make them. it is bringing them over here. when companies in all facets of business start losing what they went overseas for to begin with (cheap labor) the shipping and tax offset everything to gain. so, cut it off if its not a big mover and make it here in the states or elsewhere. in the case of these tires, if firestone gets more for making and selling to car companies, you think they care about the peanuts from these lil tires.no.
> 
> then on the other hand, you can thank all the independent tire companies for selling out to the big guys. only 3-4 tire companies run the show.everything else is subsidorary units.down the road. dead weight. like hercules. gone.
> *


So now the question should be is "Who in the lowrider spectrum is gonna fill that void?".....I know the homie is trying to remake the 5.20's but seems like a never ending trail,why doesnt he just pull all his resources together and put all that effort into making a beautiful 155/18/13 White Wall tire,especially when he has a manufacturer in place to start reproducing them.He would still make a killing even at $50 to $60 each tire,and no overhead cost like big buisness. :dunno: ........The tire's would sell themselves...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

SHIP THEM IN FROM MEXICO!!!!!!!!!


MY NEXT TRIP DOWN THERE I WILL LOOK AROUND... IM SURE THEY GOT SOME FOR THEM LITTLE NISSAN PICKUPS... :cheesy:


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Oct 19 2010, 01:48 PM~18852538
> *So now the question should be is "Who in the lowrider spectrum is gonna fill that void?".....I know the homie is trying to remake the 5.20's but seems like a never ending trail,why doesnt he just pull all his resources together and put all that effort into making a beautiful 155/18/13 White Wall tire,especially when he has a manufacturer in place to start reproducing them.He would still make a killing even at $50 to $60 each tire,and no overhead cost like big buisness. :dunno: ........The tire's would sell themselves...
> *


TRUE, VERY TRUE. TRYING TO GET A MOLD OF A TIRE IS NEAR IMPOSSIBLE. HOWEVER TO BRING A NEW MOLD AND TIRE INTO THE PICTURE TAKES A LOT OF LEGAL AND D.O.T. UNDERTAKING. PEOPLES LIVES ARE AT STAKE. SO IT WILL TAKE TIME.

EMAIL YOUR FAVORITE TIRE MAKER BY THE HUNDREDS AND HOPE THEY LISTEN. LAST RESORT, OFFER THE "I'LL PAY MORE" FOR THEM APPROACH.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 19 2010, 12:31 PM~18851893
> *only a dumbass would buy a set of blowouts to drive on
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star

face it, its true. these tire companies dont give a shit about our 45 dollar tires. when they make 1200 off a set of tires for a newer car. i suggest buy up what you can find because it is NEVER going to get cheaper. look at the history, pep boys used to sell the mohawk tires for 15 each. 60 bucks plus takes walkout, be rolling on new tires mounted and balanced for under 100 . another 20 to shave the white wall :biggrin: fast foward 10 years and the price is more than double. buy while you can, even if u dont need them right now.


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 19 2010, 02:43 PM~18852498
> *send an email, fockers.
> http://firestonetire.com/Index_FS_EN.aspx?src=contact
> *



I emailed them


----------



## OLDTIME47

here we go. let me email them this link, and they can look at all the people talking about it. maybe it will stir up something in a purchasing meeting with top mgrs over at firestone.


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Oct 19 2010, 01:10 PM~18852211
> *
> 
> coker has both 5.20 13 and 14 coming out sometime in the first qtr of 2011.
> *


How did you learn of this?


----------



## RF LINCOLN

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 19 2010, 01:43 PM~18852498
> *send an email, fockers.
> http://firestonetire.com/Index_FS_EN.aspx?src=contact
> *


E-mail sent :thumbsup:


----------



## FlOsSenHaRd

Email sent.
Everybody please send a email and let them know that we need these tires.
MaKe SuRe YU pUt UR SpeLL CHeck On, DoNt WaNt TheM 2 ThinK Us LoWriderS GuYS R GheTTO :biggrin:


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

i just found 2 hankooks and bought them mufuckas real quick, ima stock up with whatever i find!


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

E-mail Sent!!


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Oct 19 2010, 04:05 PM~18852682
> *SHIP THEM IN FROM MEXICO!!!!!!!!!
> MY NEXT TRIP DOWN THERE I WILL LOOK AROUND... IM SURE THEY GOT SOME FOR THEM LITTLE NISSAN PICKUPS... :cheesy:
> *


I got a couple people lookin already :biggrin: 

I live on the border. Just gotta get a pistola to go over and pick em up when they are found :machinegun: :guns: 

It's a lil scary down there. hno:


Sent email to Firestone also. :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 19 2010, 05:44 PM~18854459
> *How did you learn of this?
> *


i talked to 2 reps this morning over at coker in tennessee. they even said the guy on ebay is not affiliated with them. i asked about the fr380s and he was like wtf is that?i said nevermind. he also states, they never sold a radial in a firestone that small. 

so the guy on ebay, carpartsjim, is not part of coker, just posing as an entity using the tn&ca under his name for locations.


----------



## $outh$ider

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Oct 19 2010, 02:05 PM~18852682
> *SHIP THEM IN FROM MEXICO!!!!!!!!!
> MY NEXT TRIP DOWN THERE I WILL LOOK AROUND... IM SURE THEY GOT SOME FOR THEM LITTLE NISSAN PICKUPS... :cheesy:
> *




Already tried looking for them down there. nothing.


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Oct 19 2010, 08:15 PM~18856173
> *i talked to 2 reps this morning over at coker in tennessee. they even said the guy on ebay is not affiliated with them.
> 
> so the guy on ebay, carpartsjim, is not part of coker, just posing as an entity using the tn&ca under his name for locations.
> *



he is in Canada. He even states that everything is shipped from Canada


----------



## AGUILAR3

feedback on the Maxxis P155/80R13 MA-1 ww?


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Oct 19 2010, 08:37 PM~18856348
> *he is in Canada. He even states that everything is shipped from Canada
> *


damn even more so, he uses WA. nice. FTP.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 19 2010, 03:18 PM~18852294
> *this is probably the fucking stupidest thing posted on layitlow if he did that tires would go up 5 fold
> *


You obviously aren't informed. There were major tariffs implemented on Chinese tire imports, which was protested greatly by Chinese manufacturers.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Oct 20 2010, 12:18 AM~18858278
> *feedback on the Maxxis P155/80R13 MA-1 ww?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anything maxxis makes is good


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by BAGGD+Oct 19 2010, 07:54 PM~18855944-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got a couple people lookin already  :biggrin:
> 
> I live on the border. Just gotta get a pistola to go over and pick em up when they are found  :machinegun:  :guns:
> 
> It's a lil scary down there. hno:
> Sent email to Firestone also. :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SIMON... :biggrin: DON'T BE AFRAID TELL THEM TELL CHAPO SENT YOU!! :0
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-$outh$ider_@Oct 19 2010, 08:31 PM~18856308
> *Already tried looking for them down there. nothing.
> *


DAMN IT!!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

SO DOES ANYONE RE-TREAD TIRES ANYMORE????? :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Oct 19 2010, 04:05 PM~18852682
> *SHIP THEM IN FROM MEXICO!!!!!!!!!
> MY NEXT TRIP DOWN THERE I WILL LOOK AROUND... IM SURE THEY GOT SOME FOR THEM LITTLE NISSAN PICKUPS... :cheesy:
> *



you wouldnt find a white wall 155/80/13 in mexico...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 20 2010, 01:42 PM~18861981
> *you wouldnt find a white wall 155/80/13 in mexico...
> *


WHAT MAKES YOU SO SURE?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Oct 20 2010, 03:51 PM~18862038
> *WHAT MAKES YOU SO SURE?
> *



I looked down there, before this .............  

all black walls .....


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 20 2010, 01:52 PM~18862046
> *I looked down there,  before this .............
> 
> all black walls .....
> *


ORALE THAT SUCKS... :happysad: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Oct 20 2010, 03:58 PM~18862085
> *ORALE THAT SUCKS...  :happysad:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



yea I looked for the 175 /70/14's and the 175/75's white walls.. started to look for 13" white walls too but no luck on anything

peeps in Mexico dont got deep pockets and tires cost even more. So I guess no one would pay extra for a white wall.

Good luck anyway.. you never know.


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by Foolish818_@Sep 13 2010, 05:16 PM~18557622
> *I agree with u homie every1 is starting to panic all they need to do is leave there computer and go out and look they have them all day. Sounds like a bunch of chicks
> *


Exactly what I did today........


----------



## lone star

i have to disagree, its not that easy..... i live in houston tx.
i called firestone did a city wide search
sears, same
NTB, same
goodyear, same


no one had any tires in the city. i called citys up to 2 hours away. and nothing.......


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Oct 20 2010, 04:13 PM~18863230
> *Exactly what I did today........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUILAR3

Stopped by a local Mom and Pop tire shop and they just happened to have a set of Hercules 13". 

I'm on my way to get them installed ($200 mounted and balanced)


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Oct 20 2010, 05:32 PM~18863389
> *Stopped by a local Mom and Pop tire shop and they just happened to have a set of Hercules 13".
> 
> I'm on my way to get them installed ($200 mounted and balanced)
> *



Did you sell your stocks yet.........


----------



## FlOsSenHaRd

called up firestone yesterday, picked these up today 
$213 carry out :biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3

Just got back from the tire shop and I'm all smiles. I was smart enough to remember to keep the 2 OK tires. They will work great as spares or emergency tires.

Pics in a few




> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Oct 20 2010, 04:34 PM~18863420
> *Did you sell your stocks yet.........
> *


No, still have them. I didn't get any love in the FS section so I'll probably keep them.


----------



## AGUILAR3

Not sure if Hercules tires are any good but it sure beats rolling on balds.



*BTW, while the tires were off the rims, I found out that Im rolling on Crown Wire wheels. Are Crowns still considered Chinas?*


----------



## GOOT

> Not sure if Hercules tires are any good but it sure beats rolling on balds.
> *BTW, while the tires were off the rims, I found out that Im rolling on Crown Wire wheels. Are Crowns still considered Chinas?*
> 
> Crown are still chinas......They just made in Southern China.


----------



## 78monte85riviera

i went to the local firestone dealer and he told me that there on a nation wide back-order and he talked to his rep and said that the FR380 will no longer be produced but around April or May of this coming up year will be produced in white wall under the primewell brand which is a off brand from the firestone line


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Oct 20 2010, 07:51 PM~18864850
> *i went to the local firestone dealer and he told me that there on a nation wide back-order and he talked to his rep and said that the FR380 will no longer be produced but around April or May of this coming up year will be produced in white wall under the primewell brand which is a off brand from the firestone line
> *


  i still have a new set to keep me til then


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Oct 20 2010, 03:31 PM~18861918
> *SIMON... :biggrin:  DON'T BE AFRAID TELL THEM TELL CHAPO SENT YOU!! :0
> DAMN IT!!
> *


 :0 I don't know what your talking about sir............................ :sprint:


----------



## $outh$ider

> Not sure if Hercules tires are any good but it sure beats rolling on balds.
> *BTW, while the tires were off the rims, I found out that Im rolling on Crown Wire wheels. Are Crowns still considered Chinas?*
> 
> Crown are still chinas......They just made in Southern China.
Click to expand...


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Oct 20 2010, 06:11 PM~18864378
> *Not sure if Hercules tires are any good but it sure beats rolling on balds.
> BTW, while the tires were off the rims, I found out that Im rolling on Crown Wire wheels. Are Crowns still considered Chinas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Real Crown's are not china's,there made with all U.S. Parts and assembled in the usa,and have the same offset as a Dayton....now that being said Crown Wire Wheel did aquire some china made wire wheels and sold them as crowns at the end of there era but they didnt have smooth tapered spokes they had stepped spokes and the barrels were not stamped...... real crowns have smooth tapered spokes and the inside of the barrels are stamped with "Made In Usa" along with the "MFG Date"....the china crowns were not stamped but had the crown company sticker...


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Oct 20 2010, 08:11 PM~18864378
> *Not sure if Hercules tires are any good but it sure beats rolling on balds.
> BTW, while the tires were off the rims, I found out that Im rolling on Crown Wire wheels. Are Crowns still considered Chinas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I still have some Hercs kicking around that I rolled for a while under a Regal. They were nice tires. No problems.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Oct 20 2010, 08:32 PM~18866049
> *:0  I don't know what your talking about sir............................ :sprint:
> *


simon... it's all good bro. :biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 20 2010, 09:36 PM~18866752
> *I still have some Hercs kicking around that I rolled for a while under a Regal.  They were nice tires.  No problems.
> *


Nice......I couldn't pass them up at $200 mounted and balanced


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2010, 05:16 PM~18863256
> *i have to disagree, its not that easy..... i live in houston tx.
> i called firestone did a city wide search
> sears, same
> NTB, same
> goodyear, same
> no one had any tires in the city. i called citys up to 2 hours away. and nothing.......
> *



Damn, and you live in a much larger city than I do
Maybe it's a regional thing........ :dunno: 
Sent you a PM............


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Oct 20 2010, 10:47 PM~18867372
> *Damn, and you live in a much larger city than I do
> Maybe it's a regional thing........ :dunno:
> *


Thats just it. The larger cities usually have a stronger low rider following thus making it harder to find tires.

I bet you can call any FIRESTONE in Missouri and probably find a warehouse full of 13" WWs... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Oct 20 2010, 06:51 PM~18864850
> *i went to the local firestone dealer and he told me that there on a nation wide back-order and he talked to his rep and said that the FR380 will no longer be produced but around April or May of this coming up year will be produced in white wall under the primewell brand which is a off brand from the firestone line
> *


Man this is the 2nd time I've read this from 2 different sources. I sure hope it's true. Im buying 5 set's as soon as they drop. So I dont have to go through this B.S next time :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte85riviera

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 21 2010, 11:28 PM~18876249
> *Man this is the 2nd time I've read this from 2 different sources. I sure hope it's true. Im buying 5 set's as soon as they drop. So I dont have to go through this B.S next time :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



earlier today after makin alot of phone calls i got in touch with a tire rep in cali that sells hankooks new tire and they recently hit the states he just started stocking these new tread design 155/80/13 he said his warehouse has not even checked in the shipping container which contains 1475 of the hankook 155/80/13 WHITEWALL what he explained to me is that they make a production run on time a year based on that previous years sales to last all year and he said last years sales in 155/80/13 hankook was top of it sales just in that brand not including others firestone,cornell,sigma tempest which he can only speak for the brand he sells now they are getting harder to find due to tire companies wanting to pinch every penny they can so they can pocket more with the black wall ordeal but not all tire manufacturers are gonna stop producing the white wall tire his exact words to me "WHY WOULD WE DISCONTINUE A MAJOR SELLING TIRE WE REDESIGNED THE TREAD AND/OR SIDE WALL" but he sells them the cheapest i found and i currently ordered two sets when they get here i'll post pics everyone around my area i called trying to get tires was trying to sell me those ugly uniroyal tiger paws i hope this helps


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Oct 21 2010, 09:56 PM~18876605
> *earlier today after makin alot of phone calls i got in touch with a tire rep in cali that sells hankooks new tire and they recently hit the states he just started stocking these new tread design 155/80/13 he said his warehouse has not even checked in the shipping container which contains 1475 of the hankook 155/80/13 WHITEWALL what he explained to me is that they make a production run on time a year based on that  previous years sales to last all year and he said last years sales in 155/80/13 hankook was top of it sales just in that brand not including others firestone,cornell,sigma tempest which he can only speak for the brand he sells now they are getting harder to find due to tire companies wanting to pinch every penny they can so they can pocket more with the black wall ordeal  but not all tire manufacturers are gonna stop producing the white wall tire his exact words to me "WHY WOULD WE DISCONTINUE A MAJOR SELLING TIRE  WE REDESIGNED THE TREAD AND/OR SIDE WALL" but he sells them the cheapest i found and i currently ordered two sets  when they get here i'll post pics everyone around my area i called trying to get tires was trying to sell me those ugly uniroyal tiger paws i hope this helps
> *


Starting to feel better. :happysad:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Oct 21 2010, 09:56 PM~18876605
> *earlier today after makin alot of phone calls i got in touch with a tire rep in cali that sells hankooks new tire and they recently hit the states he just started stocking these new tread design 155/80/13 he said his warehouse has not even checked in the shipping container which contains 1475 of the hankook 155/80/13 WHITEWALL what he explained to me is that they make a production run on time a year based on that  previous years sales to last all year and he said last years sales in 155/80/13 hankook was top of it sales just in that brand not including others firestone,cornell,sigma tempest which he can only speak for the brand he sells now they are getting harder to find due to tire companies wanting to pinch every penny they can so they can pocket more with the black wall ordeal  but not all tire manufacturers are gonna stop producing the white wall tire his exact words to me "WHY WOULD WE DISCONTINUE A MAJOR SELLING TIRE  WE REDESIGNED THE TREAD AND/OR SIDE WALL" but he sells them the cheapest i found and i currently ordered two sets  when they get here i'll post pics everyone around my area i called trying to get tires was trying to sell me those ugly uniroyal tiger paws i hope this helps
> *


that sounds good but im still not convinced that these tires will be easy to find in the future. and they definately will never go down in price, so i still suggest buying tires even if u dont need them. if i would have thought ahead in 1996 i would have bought 10 sets of 155s and last me 10 years. for 600 bucks. now 10 sets cost 2000. or more.


----------



## FlOsSenHaRd

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 22 2010, 05:01 AM~18878233
> *that sounds good but im still not convinced that these tires will be easy to find in the future.  and they definately will never go down in price, so i still suggest buying tires even if u dont need them. if i would have thought ahead in 1996 i would have bought 10 sets of 155s and last me 10 years. for 600 bucks. now 10 sets cost 2000. or more.
> *


Thats what im trying to do right now, is stock up as much as i can afford. I would think if there that hard to find in the future, I can always just sell a few tires off if im hurting for cash. I remember 10 years ago I had this coupon for GRAND AUTO and walked out with a set of four 155's for 40 bucks, damn the good days.


----------



## Impslap

I'm willing to bet most of the tire manufacturers corporate offices are ignorant to the fact that the huge lowrider market will only use whitewalls. They probably only consider the production cost which is why they are eliminating the whitewall. Pep Boys/Cornell is gonna learn the hard way now when they find that the 155 black walls are just gonna collect dust.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 20 2010, 02:02 PM~18862110
> *yea I looked for the 175 /70/14's  and the 175/75's white walls.. started to look for 13" white walls too  but no luck on anything
> 
> peeps in Mexico dont got deep pockets and tires cost even more. So I guess no one would pay extra for a white wall.
> 
> Good luck anyway.. you never know.
> *


I WILL DEFINATELY CHECK INTO IT... I FIGURED WE'D HAVE A CHEAP BRAND!  



> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Oct 20 2010, 11:36 PM~18867705
> *Thats just it. The larger cities usually have a stronger low rider following thus making it harder to find tires.
> 
> I bet you can call any FIRESTONE in Missouri and probably find a warehouse full of 13" WWs...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MISSOURI HUH... MOST LIKELY NOT IM FROM IOWA AND THERE ISN'T TOO MANY LOWRIDERS THIS WAY... AND IM GETTING NOTHING BUT UNIROYALS... :angry: $300 A SET... FUCK THAT!!  



> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Oct 21 2010, 09:56 PM~18876605
> *earlier today after makin alot of phone calls i got in touch with a tire rep in cali that sells hankooks new tire and they recently hit the states he just started stocking these new tread design 155/80/13 he said his warehouse has not even checked in the shipping container which contains 1475 of the hankook 155/80/13 WHITEWALL what he explained to me is that they make a production run on time a year based on that  previous years sales to last all year and he said last years sales in 155/80/13 hankook was top of it sales just in that brand not including others firestone,cornell,sigma tempest which he can only speak for the brand he sells now they are getting harder to find due to tire companies wanting to pinch every penny they can so they can pocket more with the black wall ordeal  but not all tire manufacturers are gonna stop producing the white wall tire his exact words to me "WHY WOULD WE DISCONTINUE A MAJOR SELLING TIRE  WE REDESIGNED THE TREAD AND/OR SIDE WALL" but he sells them the cheapest i found and i currently ordered two sets  when they get here i'll post pics everyone around my area i called trying to get tires was trying to sell me those ugly uniroyal tiger paws i hope this helps
> *


STATING TO GET BETTER NEWS HERE..  



> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 22 2010, 05:01 AM~18878233-->
> 
> 
> 
> that sounds good but im still not convinced that these tires will be easy to find in the future.  and they definately will never go down in price, so i still suggest buying tires even if u dont need them. if i would have thought ahead in 1996 i would have bought 10 sets of 155s and last me 10 years. for 600 bucks. now 10 sets cost 2000. or more.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AT THE START OF THIS YEAR I HAD A TON OF USED WHITEWALLS AND ABOUT 4 SETS OF NEW WHITEWALLS BUT UNFORTUNATELY I SOLD ABOUT HALF OF ALL OF THEM!! :happysad: NOW I KNOW WHY....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 09:56 AM~18879902
> *Thats what im trying to do right now, is stock up as much as i can afford. I would think if there that hard to find in the future, I can always just sell a few tires off if im hurting for cash. I remember 10 years ago I had this coupon for GRAND AUTO and walked out with a set of four 155's for 40 bucks, damn the good days.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $40 IS CHEAP!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EPTXCarlover_@Oct 22 2010, 10:40 AM~18880201
> *I'm willing to bet most of the tire manufacturers corporate offices are ignorant to the fact that the huge lowrider market will only use whitewalls. They probably only consider the production cost which is why they are eliminating the whitewall. Pep Boys/Cornell is gonna learn the hard way now when they find that the 155 black walls are just gonna collect dust.
> *



I HOPE THEY DON'T THINK THAT THEY CAN CHANGE THE FACE OF LOWRIDING... NO BLACKWALLS FOR ME!!!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Oct 21 2010, 11:56 PM~18876605
> *earlier today after makin alot of phone calls i got in touch with a tire rep in cali that sells hankooks new tire and they recently hit the states he just started stocking these new tread design 155/80/13 he said his warehouse has not even checked in the shipping container which contains 1475 of the hankook 155/80/13 WHITEWALL what he explained to me is that they make a production run on time a year based on that  previous years sales to last all year and he said last years sales in 155/80/13 hankook was top of it sales just in that brand not including others firestone,cornell,sigma tempest which he can only speak for the brand he sells now they are getting harder to find due to tire companies wanting to pinch every penny they can so they can pocket more with the black wall ordeal  but not all tire manufacturers are gonna stop producing the white wall tire his exact words to me "WHY WOULD WE DISCONTINUE A MAJOR SELLING TIRE  WE REDESIGNED THE TREAD AND/OR SIDE WALL" but he sells them the cheapest i found and i currently ordered two sets  when they get here i'll post pics everyone around my area i called trying to get tires was trying to sell me those ugly uniroyal tiger paws i hope this helps
> *


That's good news,it's already a great looking tire


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Oct 21 2010, 09:56 PM~18876605
> *earlier today after makin alot of phone calls i got in touch with a tire rep in cali that sells hankooks new tire and they recently hit the states he just started stocking these new tread design 155/80/13 he said his warehouse has not even checked in the shipping container which contains 1475 of the hankook 155/80/13 WHITEWALL what he explained to me is that they make a production run on time a year based on that  previous years sales to last all year and he said last years sales in 155/80/13 hankook was top of it sales just in that brand not including others firestone,cornell,sigma tempest which he can only speak for the brand he sells now they are getting harder to find due to tire companies wanting to pinch every penny they can so they can pocket more with the black wall ordeal  but not all tire manufacturers are gonna stop producing the white wall tire his exact words to me "WHY WOULD WE DISCONTINUE A MAJOR SELLING TIRE  WE REDESIGNED THE TREAD AND/OR SIDE WALL" but he sells them the cheapest i found and i currently ordered two sets  when they get here i'll post pics everyone around my area i called trying to get tires was trying to sell me those ugly uniroyal tiger paws i hope this helps
> *


It would help if you gave us info on where to order the tires.


----------



## 1975 VERT

Look for 3 week straight (L.A, O.C) and couldn't find shit!!!! And it was all these little mom & pop tire places :wow: Until today I came up on some MILE STAR 155/80/13...(L.A Area) (LAST SET) Home boy knew what he had cause he wanted $250.00... I said I'll give you $200.00 and I WILL TAKE THEM NOW! :biggrin: He said f$%K it. Good luck home boys CAUSE ITS A MISSION TO FIND THEM IN SO. CAL........ :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Oct 22 2010, 03:52 PM~18882343
> *Look for 3 week straight (L.A, O.C) and couldn't find shit!!!! And it was all these little mom & pop tire places :wow:  Until today I came up on some MILE STAR 155/80/13...(L.A Area) (LAST SET) Home boy knew what he had cause he wanted $250.00... I said I'll give you $200.00 and I WILL TAKE THEM NOW! :biggrin: He said f$%K it. Good luck home boys CAUSE ITS A MISSION TO FIND THEM IN SO. CAL........ :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


Milestars are everywhere....you can find those all day  but there ugly as hell :biggrin:


----------



## FlOsSenHaRd

Found two more FR 380's today, I think thats it for them in the bay area


----------



## $outh$ider

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Oct 22 2010, 04:27 PM~18883054
> *Milestars are everywhere....you can find those all day   but there ugly as hell :biggrin:
> *




are they still making them or is it all old stock? i wouldn't clown them because pretty soon were all going to have no choice but to buy milestar tires.


----------



## BigVics58

yea its a mission to find some tires


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Oct 22 2010, 04:27 PM~18883054
> *Milestars are everywhere....you can find those all day   but there ugly as hell :biggrin:
> *



Maybe where you are at but around here, they are impossible to find. I went 3 weeks straight calling hundreds of tire shops and had no luck. We have 7 authorized Milestar dealers in El Monte and none were able to get me a set.

I was desperate because I was running on balds and needed to get tires in order to be mobile.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Oct 23 2010, 11:56 AM~18888068
> *Maybe where you are at but around here, they are impossible to find. I went 3 weeks straight calling hundreds of tire shops and had no luck. We have 7 authorized Milestar dealers in El Monte and none were able to get me a set.
> 
> I was desperate because I was running on balds and needed to get tires in order to be mobile.
> *


You werent looking hard enough lol :biggrin: call Black Magic Hydraulics 1-866-magic33 they have a pallet of milestars in stock


----------



## AGUILAR3

Yeah, I wasnt looking to get anything shipped in. More of a local LA/SD,IE/OC SoCal search.

Lucky for me, I found a set of Hercules at a local Mom and Pop tire shop. :yes: 
















*BTW, I did an image search for milestar tires...MoFo's are Ugly as SIN. *


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by $outh$ider_@Oct 22 2010, 08:00 PM~18883642
> *are they still making them or is it all old stock? i wouldn't clown them because pretty soon were all going to have no choice but to buy milestar tires.
> *


I'll roll 13" blackwalls and paint a whitewall on or flat out roll 15" wheels before i'd roll a MILESTAR tire


----------



## Badass94Cad

Oh yeah, that Milestar looks like a damn 4x4 tire! :ugh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 23 2010, 04:45 PM~18889641
> *Oh yeah, that Milestar looks like a damn 4x4 tire! :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star

the milestars arent that bad. but there is a noticeable difference in the tire. i would roll them if there were no other options..


----------



## Double Ease

I couldn't find any tires here in Tucson; everything is either super expensive or is just not available, but then I remembered that I had some Rocky Mountain's in the shed that I took off some Daytons I bought and boxed up a while back... they're 8 years old according to the DOT but whatever; I'm good for another couple of months at least - gives me a head start! :uh:


----------



## FlOsSenHaRd

The only thing milestars are good for are burnouts :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 22 2010, 06:01 AM~18878233
> *that sounds good but im still not convinced that these tires will be easy to find in the future.  and they definately will never go down in price, so i still suggest buying tires even if u dont need them. if i would have thought ahead in 1996 i would have bought 10 sets of 155s and last me 10 years. for 600 bucks. now 10 sets cost 2000. or more.
> *


Twinkies might have an infinite shelf life, but tires do not.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 23 2010, 07:39 PM~18890556
> *Twinkies might have an infinite shelf life, but tires do not.
> *


youre one to talk big guy


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 23 2010, 07:39 PM~18890556
> *Twinkies might have an infinite shelf life, but tires do not.
> *


not true and my homie has hospital records to prove it


----------



## 1975 VERT

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Oct 22 2010, 04:27 PM~18883054
> *Milestars are everywhere....you can find those all day   but there ugly as hell :biggrin:
> *


HOME BOY..... WHERE IN (CALIFORNIA.... CAPITAL-OF-LOWRIDEING) THAT SAY'S IT ALL!!!! ASK ANY BODY WHAT THEY ARE GOING THRU TO FIND THESE TIRES IN (L.A TO O.C) THEY ARE FUCKEN HARD TO FIND OR THEY WANT A FORTUNE FOR THEM! 13" ALL DAY AND EVERY DAY FOR LIFE LIFE! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Oct 23 2010, 10:56 AM~18888068
> *Maybe where you are at but around here, they are impossible to find. I went 3 weeks straight calling hundreds of tire shops and had no luck. We have 7 authorized Milestar dealers in El Monte and none were able to get me a set.
> 
> I was desperate because I was running on balds and needed to get tires in order to be mobile.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: YUP I DID THA SAME THING FOR 3 WEEKS! THEN I CAM UP! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2010, 05:34 PM~18889894
> *the milestars arent that bad. but there is a noticeable difference in the tire. i would roll them if there were no other options..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm thats one ugly ass tire


----------



## 48221

:biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2010, 05:34 PM~18889894
> *the milestars arent that bad. but there is a noticeable difference in the tire. i would roll them if there were no other options..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That dont look too bad.......but the tread looks a little on the offroading side.. :biggrin: 
I bet you they hug the road pretty well...


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Oct 25 2010, 07:12 PM~18906860
> *That dont look too bad.......but the tread looks a little on the offroading side.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


exactly what i was thinking, alittle too much side tread


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2010, 05:34 PM~18889894
> *the milestars arent that bad. but there is a noticeable difference in the tire. i would roll them if there were no other options..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks alright to me. Better than blackwalls.


----------



## Gdog

Tires for Less on Internet Hankooks $169.00 includes shipping to Midwest :yes:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

is that from the horses mouth cause coker has the molds for the fr 380 tires i called them direct cause a firestone dealer told me they bought them n they are not gonna start making them unless there is a high demand


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Sep 19 2010, 12:34 AM~18601723
> *Tires are built in cycles, they'll have a production run of  units based upon previous year numbers and when that number is met they pull the mold and set up production line for another tire. Now if a set number of back orders is hit then they'll go back into production.
> *


false i called tire company direct they make them to oem and if no cars r making 13s on them they wont make them heres the numbergood year330-796-2121 and firestone tire techinical 615 937 1000 n if you dont believe that call coker they will tell u str8 up they have the fr molds


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 25 2010, 09:20 PM~18906960
> *exactly what i was thinking, alittle too much side tread
> *


its there for 3 wheelin


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Oct 26 2010, 08:34 AM~18911181
> *its there for 3 wheelin
> *


:yes:


----------



## lone star

DRAMA FREE YA FEEL ME


----------



## dj short dog

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2010, 03:54 PM~18914918
> *DRAMA FREE  YA FEEL ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2010, 03:54 PM~18914918
> *DRAMA FREE  YA FEEL ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice bed liner.


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2010, 03:54 PM~18914918
> *DRAMA FREE  YA FEEL ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

Damn im sexy.


----------



## SS520

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 26 2010, 05:13 PM~18915560
> *Damn im sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm!! :cheesy: any for sale


----------



## ABRAXASS

Is it just me, 
or does this seem
like Y2K all over again :0


----------



## JustCruisin

Putting my FR380's to the test on Sunday.. :run:


----------



## JustCruisin

Bought some Hercules today for the hell of it.. Not a pretty Firestone, but they'll work..


----------



## JM6386

I miss the remingtons with the factory 1 1/2" white wall.


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2010, 06:54 PM~18914918
> *DRAMA FREE  YA FEEL ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn ballers.. i wish i had the room to store that many tires.


----------



## Coast One

with most of these being discontinued or just going straight to black wall... is there anyway pepboys, sears and all these outlets push back and let them know they need white walls??
im afraid that since going to black walls, all of us that bought 13s wont be buying them, and soon theyll just think that no one wants 13s and just do away with them all together.
is there anything that can be done instead of just sitting and hoping we find one tire here and there and that they somehow mess up and make a white wall tire?


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 27 2010, 12:53 PM~18922083
> *with most of these being discontinued or just going straight to black wall... is there anyway pepboys, sears and all these outlets push back and let them know they need white walls??
> im afraid that since going to black walls, all of us that bought 13s wont be buying them, and soon theyll just think that no one wants 13s and just do away with them all together.
> is there anything that can be done instead of just sitting and hoping we find one tire here and there and that they somehow mess up and make a white wall tire?
> *


i called all the reps and got email they said until they start making cars with 13s they wont make them just got 8 fr380s only 4 left in my state


----------



## dj short dog

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach+Oct 27 2010, 11:09 AM~18922223-->
> 
> 
> 
> i called all the reps and got email they said until they start making cars with 13s they wont make them just got 8 fr380s only 4 left in my state
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So has anyone else received a respond to their e-mail?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Rod [email protected] 19 2010, 01:43 PM~18852498
> *send an email, fockers.
> http://firestonetire.com/Index_FS_EN.aspx?src=contact
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 04:49 PM~18853951
> *I emailed them
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 04:58 PM~18854021
> *here we go. let me email them this link, and they can look at all the people talking about it. maybe it will stir up something in a purchasing meeting with top mgrs over at firestone.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by RF [email protected] 19 2010, 06:03 PM~18854648
> *E-mail sent :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 06:29 PM~18854925
> *Email sent.
> Everybody please send a email and let them know that we need these tires.
> MaKe SuRe YU pUt UR SpeLL CHeck On, DoNt WaNt TheM 2 ThinK Us LoWriderS GuYS R GheTTO :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HITTINDEMCORNERS_@Oct 19 2010, 06:33 PM~18854961
> *E-mail Sent!!
> *


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Oct 27 2010, 12:05 AM~18919726
> *Bought some Hercules today for the hell of it.. Not a pretty Firestone, but they'll work..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did you buy those at? man all you guys in other states got it made with left over stock. ca. don't have chet.


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Oct 27 2010, 01:29 AM~18919843
> *I miss the remingtons with the factory 1 1/2" white wall.
> *


Saw some on Craiglist, 
clean too.......Central Cal area

For what its worth,
found some FR380's 
brand new with 
BUFFED OUT WHITE WALLS.
I know, I know. 
Dude brought'em out and
I was disapointed. 
If anyone is interested
I can lead you to them
Just PM me..........


----------



## 925rider

found some firestones today, they only had one set


----------



## 925rider

got some new 13 hankooks that ive been saving for a while and another set of new hercules. i should be ok for a while untill this whole tire works itself out. maybe i should take the extended arms off to get full life out of these


----------



## 602 Monte

anybody interested in some hercules? they would be $225 plus tax and shipping. I am working on getting them,just checking cause that price is high. let me know


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach+Oct 27 2010, 01:09 PM~18922223-->
> 
> 
> 
> i called all the reps and got email they said until they start making cars with 13s they wont make them *just got 8 fr380s only 4 left in my state*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-925rider_@Oct 27 2010, 06:12 PM~18924497
> *found some firestones today, they only had one set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 94pimplac




----------



## flakes23

e-mail sent.


----------



## Francois Dillinger

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2010, 03:54 PM~18914918
> *DRAMA FREE  YA FEEL ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you better hurry and sell those before they dry up on u in 2 years.


----------



## FlOsSenHaRd

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2010, 03:54 PM~18914918
> *DRAMA FREE  YA FEEL ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 you think you got enough there??? Look at you stressing out for nothing. All you had to do was get off this site and look for some. :biggrin:


----------



## FlOsSenHaRd

I personally feel that if there is money to be made, somebody is going to make it. It might not be one of us, that dont have the resources, but someone will. Just look at all the things that are in production that not the everyday person uses. Lets use the reproduction parts market for example. Do you think that you can sell more repro quarter panels for one specifc year car, than a 13 inch tire? Not to mention the cost of paying GM the rights to produce that item. Maybe we are looking at it all wrong, instead of trying to get firestone to continue to make the fr 380, we should spend that energy to get milestar to redesign there tire. I personally emailed firestone a few weeks ago and the response I got back seemed as if it was a automatic email. In this bad economy, that is not a way to handle business.


----------



## 602 Monte

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Oct 27 2010, 05:32 PM~18925060
> *anybody interested in some hercules? they would be $225 plus tax and shipping. I am working on getting them,just checking cause that price is high. let me know
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## AGUILAR3

Question

Why do members keep buying 13" wire wheels if it's nearly impossible to find tires? Yeah I know,There are exceptions to every rule but for the most part, 13s are non existent. 

It took me 3 painstakingly weeks of driving around, making phone calls and searching the net to find my set of Herc's....which happen to have been sitting for 8 months in a local tire shops back room. The thought of having to go through it again in a few months is mind-numbing.


----------



## biggie84

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Oct 28 2010, 05:47 PM~18933401
> *Question
> 
> Why do members keep buying 13" wire wheels if it's nearly impossible to find tires? Yeah I know,There are exceptions to every rule but for the most part, 13s are non existent.
> 
> It took me 3 painstakingly weeks of driving around, making phone calls and searching the net to find my set of Herc's....which happen to have been sitting for 8 months in a local tire shops back room.  The thought of having to go through it again in a few months is mind-numbing.
> *


x2 i asked my self the same question i think that were being forced to buy 520's at 129.00 each + shipping vs a fr380 for 39.99 each


----------



## 925rider

this was the email i got from firestone








Thank you for your e-mail. On your inquiry, the FR380 155/80R13 has been discontinued. The Primewell PS830/850 is available in 155/80R13. I have provided the basic installation package price below. This quote does not include shop fees, sales tax, TPMS fees or the optional Road Hazard Protection. 







Please contact your local Firestone Complete Auto Care Store for out the door pricing and possible in-store specials.


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Oct 28 2010, 04:41 PM~18933827
> *this was the email i got from firestone
> 
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail.  On your inquiry, the FR380 155/80R13 has been discontinued.  The Primewell PS830/850 is available in 155/80R13.  I have provided the basic installation package price below.  This quote does not include shop fees, sales tax, TPMS fees or the optional Road Hazard Protection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please contact your local Firestone Complete Auto Care Store for out the door pricing and possible in-store specials.
> *


Thats what they say when I call Firestone but there blackwalls....


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Oct 28 2010, 04:48 PM~18933883
> *Thats what they say when I call Firestone but there blackwalls....
> *




yea, i just checked and its the blackwall tire :angry: :angry:


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Oct 28 2010, 03:47 PM~18933401
> *Question
> 
> Why do members keep buying 13" wire wheels if it's nearly impossible to find tires? Yeah I know,There are exceptions to every rule but for the most part, 13s are non existent.
> 
> It took me 3 painstakingly weeks of driving around, making phone calls and searching the net to find my set of Herc's....which happen to have been sitting for 8 months in a local tire shops back room.  The thought of having to go through it again in a few months is mind-numbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by biggie84@Oct 28 2010, 03:57 PM~18933477
> 
> x2 i asked my self the same question i think that were being forced to buy 520's at 129.00 each + shipping  vs a fr380 for 39.99 each
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


I feel bad for those who are waiting for their 13s to be delivered. Unless they have connections, they will be tireless for months to come.


----------



## BAGGD

Got mine last night. Last 4 they had on that site. :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Oct 28 2010, 10:53 PM~18936916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine last night. Last 4 they had on that site.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: This has gotta be my favorite topic on LIL..everyone on a "Treasure Hunt" for some tires! :cheesy: I found some more FR380's locally, can't wait for the store to open so I can snatch em up tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Oct 28 2010, 04:49 PM~18933893
> *yea, i just checked and its the blackwall tire :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :tears:


----------



## Switch Man Jr.

https://www.onlinetires.com/user/vehicle/ti.../allbrands.html
:wow:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Oct 28 2010, 03:47 PM~18933401
> *Question
> 
> Why do members keep buying 13" wire wheels if it's nearly impossible to find tires? Yeah I know,There are exceptions to every rule but for the most part, 13s are non existent.
> 
> It took me 3 painstakingly weeks of driving around, making phone calls and searching the net to find my set of Herc's....which happen to have been sitting for 8 months in a local tire shops back room.  The thought of having to go through it again in a few months is mind-numbing.
> *


I'LL BUY YOUR 13'S WHEN YOU CAN'T FIND ANYMORE WHITEWALLS!!  



> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Oct 28 2010, 10:55 PM~18937417
> *:thumbsup: This has gotta be my favorite topic on LIL..everyone on a "Treasure Hunt" for some tires!  :cheesy:  I found some more FR380's locally, can't wait for the store to open so I can snatch em up tomorrow!  :biggrin:
> *


SELL ME SOME JAMES!! HAHA.... :0


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Oct 27 2010, 02:05 AM~18919726
> *Bought some Hercules today for the hell of it.. Not a pretty Firestone, but they'll work..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They changed the tread pattern. :ugh:


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 29 2010, 08:56 AM~18939120
> *They changed the tread pattern. :ugh:
> *


Now I'm kinda wishing I didn't buy em...After a few calls, I'm finding Firestones left and right!


----------



## imgntnschgo

white wall primewell won't be out till beginning of year...
NTB tires also carries a 13 called Sigma made by cooper tires
and for only $170 for a set they're well stocked...13's
still available,just got to do some searching....


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Oct 29 2010, 10:51 AM~18939443
> *white wall primewell won't be out till beginning of year...
> NTB tires also carries a 13 called Sigma made by cooper tires
> and for only $170 for a set they're well stocked...13's
> still available,just got to do some searching....
> *


Primewell will be blackwall only


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Oct 27 2010, 12:05 AM~18919726
> *Bought some Hercules today for the hell of it.. Not a pretty Firestone, but they'll work..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Are these old stock or did they bust out with a new one?


----------



## JustCruisin

Got some more Firestones today, first bought some locally for $59 a piece... Then the set on top I drove to Minnesota and paid $39.99 each! :cheesy:


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo+Oct 29 2010, 09:51 AM~18939443-->
> 
> 
> 
> white wall primewell won't be out till beginning of year...
> NTB tires also carries a 13 called Sigma made by cooper tires
> and for only $170 for a set they're well stocked...13's
> still available,just got to do some searching....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We just got one of those stores around here, didn't stop there...it used to be called Tires PLUS..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slickpanther_@Oct 29 2010, 12:19 PM~18940496
> *Are these old stock or did they bust out with a new one?
> *


Old stock, I'm buying up all I can find around here... Been finding alot of Trendsetters too, but haven't bought any yet.. FR's 1st...


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Oct 29 2010, 02:25 PM~18940902
> *Got some more Firestones today, first bought some locally for $59 a piece... Then the set on top I drove to Minnesota and paid $39.99 each!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:h5:


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Oct 29 2010, 12:25 PM~18940902
> *Got some more Firestones today, first bought some locally for $59 a piece... Then the set on top I drove to Minnesota and paid $39.99 each!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn. This is probaly one of the drawbacks to living in Cali. I can find other tires but no FR380's. Good find though homie, buy as many as you can!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo+Oct 29 2010, 10:51 AM~18939443-->
> 
> 
> 
> white wall primewell won't be out till beginning of year...
> NTB tires also carries a 13 called Sigma made by cooper tires
> and for only $170 for a set they're well stocked...13's
> still available,just got to do some searching....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are you getting this info homie?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-83lac-va-beach_@Oct 29 2010, 11:07 AM~18939559
> *Primewell will be blackwall only
> *


Who said blackwalls only?




We need RELIABLE on here, not like the original topic starter posting how firestone will never discontinue when at the time it had ALREADY been discontinued for some time.


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 29 2010, 01:45 PM~18941423
> *Where are you getting this info homie?
> Who said blackwalls only?
> We need RELIABLE on here, not like the original topic starter posting how firestone will never discontinue when at the time it had ALREADY been discontinued for some time.
> *


i think they were just trying to buy time while they bought them all up, while tellin us that we didnt have to worry lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Oct 29 2010, 06:24 AM~18938688
> *https://www.onlinetires.com/user/vehicle/ti.../allbrands.html
> :wow:
> *


Good try but there no longer stock WILLIE


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 29 2010, 03:45 PM~18941423
> *Where are you getting this info homie?
> Who said blackwalls only?
> We need RELIABLE on here, not like the original topic starter posting how firestone will never discontinue when at the time it had ALREADY been discontinued for some time.
> *


I called fireatone direct headquarters i put the number on one of the post ill try to find numbee again give me your email n i will send hancook info they sent me i called almost all manufacturers


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Oct 29 2010, 09:07 AM~18939559
> *Primewell will be blackwall only
> *


white walls will be out towards the beginning of year...replacing fr380...
no reason to panic....


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 29 2010, 01:45 PM~18941423
> *Where are you getting this info homie?
> Who said blackwalls only?
> We need RELIABLE on here, not like the original topic starter posting how firestone will never discontinue when at the time it had ALREADY been discontinued for some time.
> *


i talked to the manager good friend of mine and said fr380 will be replaced
by primewell tires won't be out sometime in march...like i said before
national tire & battery sells sigma brand made by cooper tires there for $170 set
pretty well stocked...i'm telling you joe tires are still available out there
no need to panic...
tire rack,and discount tire can get hankooks,dean,mastercrafts,kuhmo....


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

I work for Hercules and we just got 188 of the ww last night and they were all sold by morning time! got my set though :biggrin:









I know a shop around norwalk that will have 10 sets on monday!

now i got 2 full sets and 3 spares, im good for a minute but ima buy some more in case shit gets outta hand :cheesy:


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

i also heard nankang makes them and theres some floating around so cal


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

http://www.bizrate.com/automotive-tires/oid1076521390.html

check out this site!


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 29 2010, 01:45 PM~18941423
> *Where are you getting this info homie?
> Who said blackwalls only?
> We need RELIABLE on here, not like the original topic starter posting how firestone will never discontinue when at the time it had ALREADY been discontinued for some time.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: If they were discontinued at the time of my post then how did I buy 12 sets and many, many people have bought sets and continue to find them?

You sound like my bitch. Straight out.


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Oct 29 2010, 08:32 AM~18939326
> *After a few calls, I'm finding Firestones left and right!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81

Ya'll are BUGGIN OUT


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by HITTINDEMCORNERS_@Oct 29 2010, 10:12 PM~18944874
> *I work for Hercules and we just got 188 of the ww last night and they were all sold by morning time! got my set though :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a shop around norwalk that will have 10 sets on monday!
> 
> now i got 2 full sets and 3 spares, im good for a minute but ima buy some more in case shit gets outta hand  :cheesy:
> *


So where is that shop in Norwalk? :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Oct 30 2010, 07:30 AM~18946187
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  If they were discontinued at the time of my post then how did I buy 12 sets and many, many people have bought sets and continue to find them?
> 
> You sound like my bitch. Straight out.
> *




dicontinued means there not makng anymore, what you finding in store is what was in stock. there will be no more NEW shipments of them


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 30 2010, 10:35 AM~18947068
> *So where is that shop in Norwalk? :biggrin:
> *


Premier Tire


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Oct 30 2010, 12:11 AM~18944865
> *i talked to the manager good friend of mine and said fr380 will be replaced
> by primewell tires won't be out sometime in march...like i said before
> national tire & battery sells sigma brand made by cooper tires there for $170 set
> pretty well stocked...i'm telling you joe tires are still available out there
> no need to panic...
> tire rack,and discount tire can get hankooks,dean,mastercrafts,kuhmo....
> *


Oh no panic here homie, i'm stocked up, just not trying to roll anything that looks like its made for offroading. :biggrin: Any idea what those Sigma's look like?


----------



## 925rider

thats a wrap in cali for fr380s for all firestone and firestone owned stores


----------



## 925rider

theres only 1 store that has 1 tire and thats it


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Oct 30 2010, 01:10 PM~18947775
> *thats a wrap in cali for fr380s for all firestone and firestone owned stores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



my bad not all of cali but everyting north of bakersfeild


----------



## Guest

If someone want to sell a set of Fr380 155/80/13, hit me up.


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Oct 30 2010, 01:21 PM~18947824
> *If someone want to sell a set of Fr380 155/80/13, hit me up.
> *


X2


----------



## MIJO65

copper trendsetter 78 each 

http://superbuytires.com/tires/model/Cooper/Trendsetter+SE/


----------



## Spanky

just bought 16 FR380's in Oklahoma...


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 30 2010, 04:59 PM~18948277
> *just bought 16 FR380's in Oklahoma...
> *


:h5:


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 30 2010, 03:59 PM~18948277
> *just bought 16 FR380's in Oklahoma...
> *


Get em while the gettins good! :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 30 2010, 02:59 PM~18948277
> *just bought 16 FR380's in Oklahoma...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 30 2010, 05:18 PM~18948594
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 30 2010, 02:59 PM~18948277
> *just bought 16 FR380's in Oklahoma...
> *


send me a set


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Oct 26 2010, 10:02 AM~18911010
> *is that from the horses mouth cause coker has the molds for the fr 380 tires i called them direct cause a firestone dealer told me they bought them n they are not gonna start making them unless there is a high demand
> *


Man... i just heard that Coker also bought the mold for the McRib patty!!! :0


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by HITTINDEMCORNERS_@Oct 30 2010, 12:51 PM~18947693
> *Premier Tire
> *


Cool, thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 30 2010, 09:27 PM~18949469
> *Man... i just heard that Coker also bought the mold for the McRib patty!!!  :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 30 2010, 08:27 PM~18949469
> *Man... i just heard that Coker also bought the mold for the McRib patty!!!  :0
> *


Ah, hell no! :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 30 2010, 08:27 PM~18949469
> *Man... i just heard that Coker also bought the mold for the McRib patty!!!  :0
> *


will it come with the pinstripe w/w ??


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 30 2010, 07:27 PM~18949469
> *........... for the McRib patty!!!*


reading this post made me go out and get me one of them fugers. 

Shit was gooood :naughty:


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 30 2010, 01:09 PM~18947772
> *Oh no panic here homie, i'm stocked up, just not trying to roll anything that looks like its made for offroading. :biggrin:  Any idea what those Sigma's look like?
> *


i know what you mean...stock up while there still around...i saw them milestars
i'll never roll on them...as for the Sigmas there close to the Cornell tread
patterns...close to them...although i never cared too much for cornells...i'll 
ride them befor milestar off roading tires....


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Oct 30 2010, 01:42 PM~18947929
> *copper trendsetter 78 each
> 
> http://superbuytires.com/tires/model/Cooper/Trendsetter+SE/
> *


just like i said...you search and you will find.... :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

call the warehouse, i bet they dont have them and the website has not been updated.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 30 2010, 07:27 PM~18949469
> *Man... i just heard that Coker also bought the mold for the McRib patty!!!  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Knowing him, he probably bought the wrong mold.  He bought the one for the rib patty in the Banquet TV Dinners. :biggrin:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

got more coming i will sell if people need sets


----------



## DDCC83

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Oct 31 2010, 01:32 PM~18953401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got more coming i will sell if people need sets
> *


how much


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 30 2010, 09:27 PM~18949469
> *Man... i just heard that Coker also bought the mold for the McRib patty!!!  :0
> *


:rimshot:


----------



## ABRAXASS

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/pts/2027270650.html

Two Cornells........


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Nov 1 2010, 03:39 PM~18960523
> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/pts/2027270650.html
> 
> Two Cornells........
> *


those are 175s not 155s


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 1 2010, 05:13 PM~18960772
> *those are 175s not 155s
> *


you don't worry my friend...


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2010, 05:34 PM~18889894
> *the milestars arent that bad. but there is a noticeable difference in the tire. i would roll them if there were no other options..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Don't look so ugly to me


----------



## 48221

:biggrin:


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 26 2010, 06:13 PM~18915560
> *Damn im sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes u are sell me a set :biggrin:


----------



## sand1

send some fukin tires to az someone


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2010, 05:34 PM~18889894
> *the milestars arent that bad. but there is a noticeable difference in the tire. i would roll them if there were no other options..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MUD TIRES


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Nov 3 2010, 09:09 AM~18974440
> *MUD TIRES
> *


Got that over the shoulder tread for better grip when three wheeling!


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 3 2010, 09:12 AM~18974457
> *Got that over the shoulder tread for better grip when three wheeling!
> *



But wow, that close up pic made them look like some jeepers creepers


----------



## Spanky

what I don't get is, people say that the 13" tires they find are too expensive yet they have 24's and up on their dailys...


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 31 2010, 12:45 PM~18952791
> *Knowing him, he probably bought the wrong mold.    He bought the one for the rib patty in the Banquet TV Dinners.  :biggrin:
> *


  



You know, if they got a group together, and decided to make one only lowrider tire, in each lowrider size, made it perfect, and priced them at like 30-40 bucks... they could make a killing,because every lowrider would be buying the same tire. No competition. 3 different lines (13" 14" and 15") being sold indefinitely, yeah we would all have the same looking tires, but hey, our rims all look the same already.

I'm just sayin, its goin to suck for some of us to only have anything but cheap whitewalls left. Someone could really capitalize on it..



But its all done on purpose. The elite of the world need to take lowriding out somehow. I mean how many cars ever came with these random sizes in the past? Not enough that they can just all the sudden nix out only the sizes we use. and keep producing 30" tires for the 10 people in the world that buy them once in a life..


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 3 2010, 02:58 PM~18977292
> *what I don't get is, people say that the 13" tires they find are too expensive yet they have 24's and up on their dailys...
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 3 2010, 02:58 PM~18977292
> *what I don't get is, people say that the 13" tires they find are too expensive yet they have 24's and up on their dailys...
> *



its that lifted cars with extended arms will go threw a few a season if you realy ridin. i think it will get people thinking about how much they extend there arms. to me it would not be the cost if tires would last several years but when you burn threw them a few sets a year it adds up. someone will come up with a tire that will stay around for a while they just wont be cheap.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Ive never heard about anyone talk about 165/80. Are they THAT bad that if there were really no more 155 that you absolutely wouldnt run 165? Ive never seen them so I dont know how much worse they are. But like 14s you cant roll 75 series anymore everyone has to buy 70 series even though they dont look as good, maybe 13 rollers will have to find a new size? 

I still think SOMEONE will make good 13" whitewalls. People wanted a 30" tires so companies made them. Should be the same with low low tires. 

Some people are just REALLY picky on their tires. Shit if there were only those milestar things left and the only difference is the tread I say who cares. But some people obviously wont roll them.

Funny alot of 14" riders went to 13s when the 75 series went away and now theyre not gonna have a good 13" tire. Well see just how stubborn some people are now!


----------



## 48221

:biggrin:


----------



## imgntnschgo

NTB (national tire battery) has a sale on the 155-80-13's white wall
for $38.99 a tire...sigma brand made by cooper tires....
ntb 1-800-new-tire (639-8473) STOCK UP, no milestar treads(mud tires)


----------



## sand1

called firestone said they no longer making thier 155s ww they told me they can get the milemarker tire in ww anyone seen these tires


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Nov 5 2010, 09:03 AM~18993612
> *called firestone said they no longer making thier 155s ww they told me they can get the milemarker tire in ww anyone seen these tires
> *


MUD TIRES!!!


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Nov 5 2010, 07:56 AM~18993041
> *NTB (national tire battery) has a sale on the 155-80-13's white wall
> for $38.99 a tire...sigma brand made by cooper tires....
> ntb 1-800-new-tire (639-8473) STOCK UP, no milestar treads(mud tires)
> *


----------



## sand1

anyone have pics of hercules 155s mounted how they look


----------



## red chev

i picked up some king stars @ a les schwab...they had a couple sets!!


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Nov 5 2010, 09:17 AM~18993716
> *anyone have pics of hercules 155s mounted how they look
> *


this is a night shot with flash right after it stopped raining so the detail isn't really there...but you get the idea of what they look like installed.


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Nov 5 2010, 10:17 AM~18993716
> *anyone have pics of hercules 155s mounted how they look
> *


Found this in one of the other topics.. I think the "What tire looks best" topic.. Obviously not this one, even though I bought a set.. :happysad:


----------



## CROWDS91

I just got home from sema show in vegas i talked to alot of the tire companys regarding the 13 and 14 drama that everyone is going thru heres the answers i got..

Hankook is not building 155 80 13 anymore with a white wall but will continue to build 175 70 14 white walls

Hercules will still continue to build 155 80 13 mrv white walls wich i carry around 60 rite now and have a couple hundred on the way but have no intentions to build 175 75 14 any more

Maxxis tires will still continue to build 155 80 13 white walls im in the process of ordering a couple hundred to stock

Copper said they have no intentions to bring out niether 13 or 14 any longer in a white wall

Firestone fr380 is discontinueing the 155 80 13 at the moment but may build down the road since the fr380 line is still avail in other sizes

Milestars are also going to continue to build the 155 80 13

Coker had the new 5.20 13 on display and i have to say it looks pretty damm good looks close to the og and should be avail by jan

there were other companys there but i didnt get to talk to them all hope this helps!
i still have sets of hankooks hercules and milestars in stock and ready to ship just call my shop for shipping qoutes and pricing


----------



## shawntitan

Coker had the new 5.20 13 on display and i have to say it looks pretty damm good looks close to the og and should be avail by jan...
So, does that solve all the 5.20 stuff?


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 5 2010, 08:25 PM~18998042
> *I just got home from sema show in vegas i talked to alot of the tire companys regarding the 13 and 14 drama that everyone is going thru heres the answers i got..
> 
> Hankook is not building 155 80 13 anymore with a white wall but will continue to build 175 70 14 white walls
> 
> Hercules will still continue to build 155 80 13 mrv white walls wich i carry around 60 rite now and have a couple hundred on the way but have no intentions to build 175 75 14 any more
> 
> Maxxis tires will still continue to build 155 80 13 white walls im in the process of ordering a couple hundred to stock
> 
> Copper said they have no intentions to bring out niether 13 or 14 any longer in a white wall
> 
> Firestone fr380 is discontinueing the 155 80 13 at the moment but may build down the road since the fr380 line is still avail in other sizes
> 
> Milestars are also going to continue to build the 155 80 13
> 
> Coker had the new 5.20 13 on display and i have to say it looks pretty damm good looks close to the og and should be avail by jan
> 
> there were other companys there but i didnt get to talk to them all hope this helps!
> i still have sets of hankooks hercules and milestars in stock and ready to ship just call my shop for shipping qoutes and pricing
> *


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 5 2010, 04:25 PM~18996138
> *Found this in one of the other topics.. I think the "What tire looks best" topic.. Obviously not this one, even though I bought a set.. :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look like cornells :biggrin:


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by shawntitan_@Nov 5 2010, 10:22 PM~18998478
> *Coker had the new 5.20 13 on display and i have to say it looks pretty damm good looks close to the og and should be avail by jan...
> So, does that solve all the 5.20 stuff?
> *


fuk it if they look better than the others im in


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 5 2010, 08:25 PM~18998042
> *I just got home from sema show in vegas i talked to alot of the tire companys regarding the 13 and 14 drama that everyone is going thru heres the answers i got..
> 
> Hankook is not building 155 80 13 anymore with a white wall but will continue to build 175 70 14 white walls
> 
> Hercules will still continue to build 155 80 13 mrv white walls wich i carry around 60 rite now and have a couple hundred on the way but have no intentions to build 175 75 14 any more
> 
> Maxxis tires will still continue to build 155 80 13 white walls im in the process of ordering a couple hundred to stock
> 
> Copper said they have no intentions to bring out niether 13 or 14 any longer in a white wall
> 
> Firestone fr380 is discontinueing the 155 80 13 at the moment but may build down the road since the fr380 line is still avail in other sizes
> 
> Milestars are also going to continue to build the 155 80 13
> 
> Coker had the new 5.20 13 on display and i have to say it looks pretty damm good looks close to the og and should be avail by jan
> there were other companys there but i didnt get to talk to them all hope this helps!
> i still have sets of hankooks hercules and milestars in stock and ready to ship just call my shop for shipping qoutes and pricing
> *



no pics??


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 5 2010, 08:25 PM~18998042
> *I just got home from sema show in vegas i talked to alot of the tire companys regarding the 13 and 14 drama that everyone is going thru heres the answers i got..
> 
> Hankook is not building 155 80 13 anymore with a white wall but will continue to build 175 70 14 white walls
> 
> Hercules will still continue to build 155 80 13 mrv white walls wich i carry around 60 rite now and have a couple hundred on the way but have no intentions to build 175 75 14 any more
> 
> Maxxis tires will still continue to build 155 80 13 white walls im in the process of ordering a couple hundred to stock
> 
> Copper said they have no intentions to bring out niether 13 or 14 any longer in a white wall
> 
> Firestone fr380 is discontinueing the 155 80 13 at the moment but may build down the road since the fr380 line is still avail in other sizes
> 
> Milestars are also going to continue to build the 155 80 13
> 
> Coker had the new 5.20 13 on display and i have to say it looks pretty damm good looks close to the og and should be avail by jan
> 
> there were other companys there but i didnt get to talk to them all hope this helps!
> i still have sets of hankooks hercules and milestars in stock and ready to ship just call my shop for shipping qoutes and pricing
> *


FINALLY!!! THE END OF DRAMA


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by shawntitan_@Nov 5 2010, 11:22 PM~18998478
> *Coker had the new 5.20 13 on display and i have to say it looks pretty damm good looks close to the og and should be avail by jan...
> So, does that solve all the 5.20 stuff?
> *


NO,its there version of the 5.20


----------



## phxmarlo

this guy that said he seen the new 5 20 just started a new drama cuse now we all are like if there is going to be a 520 in jan should we just wait and how much are they going to run for $$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## imgntnschgo

money shouldn't be a factor...if your car has expensive paint,
modifications,zeniths, daytons... solution resolved


----------



## CROWDS91

thats the only pic i got


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 6 2010, 02:26 PM~19001925
> *thats the only pic i got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


skinny white im in :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 6 2010, 01:26 PM~19001925
> *thats the only pic i got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUILAR3

Some members were calling Jerry and were being told that he will have a 520 tire out within 60 days...and now Coker says their 520 will be out in Jan.

Is it safe to assume that Jerry and Coker joined forces and are making the 520 without LIL boys?


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 5 2010, 08:25 PM~18998042
> *I just got home from sema show in vegas i talked to alot of the tire companys regarding the 13 and 14 drama that everyone is going thru heres the answers i got..
> 
> Hankook is not building 155 80 13 anymore with a white wall but will continue to build 175 70 14 white walls
> 
> Hercules will still continue to build 155 80 13 mrv white walls wich i carry around 60 rite now and have a couple hundred on the way but have no intentions to build 175 75 14 any more
> 
> Maxxis tires will still continue to build 155 80 13 white walls im in the process of ordering a couple hundred to stock
> 
> Copper said they have no intentions to bring out niether 13 or 14 any longer in a white wall
> 
> Firestone fr380 is discontinueing the 155 80 13 at the moment but may build down the road since the fr380 line is still avail in other sizes
> 
> Milestars are also going to continue to build the 155 80 13
> 
> Coker had the new 5.20 13 on display and i have to say it looks pretty damm good looks close to the og and should be avail by jan
> 
> there were other companys there but i didnt get to talk to them all hope this helps!
> i still have sets of hankooks hercules and milestars in stock and ready to ship just call my shop for shipping qoutes and pricing
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Nov 6 2010, 02:47 PM~19002031
> *Some members were calling Jerry and were being told that he will have a 520 tire out within 60 days...and now Coker says their 520 will be out in Jan.
> 
> Is it safe to assume that Jerry and Coker joined forces and are making the 520 without LIL boys?
> *


hhmmmmm sounds bout right :0


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 6 2010, 03:26 PM~19001925
> *thats the only pic i got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wonder if that's a 5/8 WW????


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 6 2010, 01:26 PM~19001925
> *thats the only pic i got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


proof of tire drama is OVER!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 6 2010, 01:26 PM~19001925
> *thats the only pic i got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OMG!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

that only ends tire drama for the people that want wide fake 5.20s..

the other homies will be the TRUE fix... and this 520 has nothing to to with jerry.. same coker bullshit tires just new manufacturer.. same 7 treads, not a sportway still or even close


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Nov 6 2010, 01:47 PM~19002031
> *Some members were calling Jerry and were being told that he will have a 520 tire out within 60 days...and now Coker says their 520 will be out in Jan.
> 
> Is it safe to assume that Jerry and Coker joined forces and are making the 520 without LIL boys?
> *


No because if it was true that Jerry joined forces they would be called Premium Sportways not the same Coker Premium sports....


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 6 2010, 02:26 PM~19001925
> *thats the only pic i got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks the same,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
where are these being made? since denmans just a memory?


----------



## CROWDS91

My homie took another pic here it is 








its way diff than the lowrider series tire its pretty damm close


----------



## touchdowntodd

7 treds?

how is that close? 

2 treads too many brotha... not the same at all.. 

the real ones WILL BE OUT SOON stop losing faith.. fuck coker crap.. seriously


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 6 2010, 07:57 PM~19004095
> *7 treds?
> *



the difference is 2 treads?


----------



## imgntnschgo

I don't give a shit, i'll roll on them new premium sport 520's....


----------



## CROWDS91

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 6 2010, 06:57 PM~19004095
> *7 treds?
> 
> how is that close?
> 
> 2 treads too many brotha... not the same at all..
> 
> the real ones WILL BE OUT SOON stop losing faith.. fuck coker crap.. seriously
> *


for one thing im not your brotha second im just posting my opinoin i said it was pretty damm close not the same exact tire jason happens to be a customer of mine so im not trying mess his buisness up so take it easy :twak: :twak:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Nov 6 2010, 08:00 PM~19004116
> *the difference is 2 treads?
> *



2 treads, sidewall, etc....


2 treads is a huge difference... tahts overall width and how they sit on the wheel and everything.. 

it may not make a difference to you, but it does to those that truly love sportways and the look/feel/etc


----------



## CROWDS91

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91+Nov 6 2010, 06:51 PM~19004055-->
> 
> 
> 
> My homie took another pic here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its way diff than the lowrider series tire its pretty damm close
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FREAKY TALES_@Jan 13 2010, 07:45 PM~16283768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i still think there close but to each is own...


----------



## touchdowntodd

the smaller side ribs, different tread, 2 extra tread bars... those are obvious quick glance differences..

the cleaner sidewall doesnt look bad.. personally id rather the encircled markings


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 6 2010, 08:21 PM~19004248
> *i still think there close but to each is own...
> *


They look good,there close,that'll work fine for some people...something
better than nothing


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 5 2010, 08:25 PM~18998042
> *I just got home from sema show in vegas i talked to alot of the tire companys regarding the 13 and 14 drama that everyone is going thru heres the answers i got..
> 
> Hankook is not building 155 80 13 anymore with a white wall but will continue to build 175 70 14 white walls
> 
> Hercules will still continue to build 155 80 13 mrv white walls wich i carry around 60 rite now and have a couple hundred on the way but have no intentions to build 175 75 14 any more
> 
> Maxxis tires will still continue to build 155 80 13 white walls im in the process of ordering a couple hundred to stock
> 
> Copper said they have no intentions to bring out niether 13 or 14 any longer in a white wall
> 
> Firestone fr380 is discontinueing the 155 80 13 at the moment but may build down the road since the fr380 line is still avail in other sizes
> 
> Milestars are also going to continue to build the 155 80 13
> 
> Coker had the new 5.20 13 on display and i have to say it looks pretty damm good looks close to the og and should be avail by jan
> 
> there were other companys there but i didnt get to talk to them all hope this helps!
> i still have sets of hankooks hercules and milestars in stock and ready to ship just call my shop for shipping qoutes and pricing
> *


*THNX FOR THE INFO....*


----------



## CROWDS91

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 6 2010, 07:27 PM~19004304
> *THNX FOR THE INFO....
> *


im just doing my part as best as i can


----------



## lone star

those new 520s look pretty good


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 6 2010, 09:31 PM~19004333
> *im just doing my part as best as i can
> *


thanks for the info.!
they look good, but i think they are also raising the price. $139.00 is what i heard


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 6 2010, 09:22 PM~19004763
> *thanks for the info.!
> they look good, but i think they are also raising the price. $139.00 is what i heard
> *


dam 139 make me a rider go get an alignment forreal lol


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2010, 09:24 PM~19004779
> *dam 139 make me a rider go get an alignment forreal lol
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## CROWDS91

129.99. Was msrp


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 5 2010, 08:25 PM~18998042
> *I just got home from sema show in vegas i talked to alot of the tire companys regarding the 13 and 14 drama that everyone is going thru heres the answers i got..
> 
> Hankook is not building 155 80 13 anymore with a white wall but will continue to build 175 70 14 white walls
> 
> Hercules will still continue to build 155 80 13 mrv white walls wich i carry around 60 rite now and have a couple hundred on the way but have no intentions to build 175 75 14 any more
> 
> Maxxis tires will still continue to build 155 80 13 white walls im in the process of ordering a couple hundred to stock
> 
> Copper said they have no intentions to bring out niether 13 or 14 any longer in a white wall
> 
> Firestone fr380 is discontinueing the 155 80 13 at the moment but may build down the road since the fr380 line is still avail in other sizes
> 
> Milestars are also going to continue to build the 155 80 13
> 
> Coker had the new 5.20 13 on display and i have to say it looks pretty damm good looks close to the og and should be avail by jan
> 
> there were other companys there but i didnt get to talk to them all hope this helps!
> i still have sets of hankooks hercules and milestars in stock and ready to ship just call my shop for shipping qoutes and pricing
> *



So were Hercules making these tires this whole time during the "13 tire drama"? Or are they going to simply start making them again?


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 6 2010, 10:32 PM~19004856
> *129.99. Was msrp
> *


:0 :0 :0 
i don`t mind paying more, but are these going to be the only option for 5.20`s?


----------



## CROWDS91

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 6 2010, 08:58 PM~19005077
> *So were Hercules making these tires this whole time during the "13 tire drama"? Or are they going to simply start making them again?
> *


The whole time I always carry them in stock :cheesy:


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 6 2010, 09:58 PM~19005077
> *So were Hercules making these tires this whole time during the "13 tire drama"? Or are they going to simply start making them again?
> *


I think a lot of tire shops don't carry them cause they're a little more pricey.... but they have always been around


----------



## Flips Monte

So you can buy 2 sets of Hankooks 175/70's for the price of a set of Coker 5.20's? I hope the when the Fellas bust out with thier real deal premium sportways they arent more than 129.99. I'll roll Hankook's if I have to, for now I got my 13's on Coopers. I am on 15's with stock hubcaps as we speak...wouldn't mind running some 5.60x15 Uniroyals with the skinny whites.


----------



## All Out Customs

Excuse the poor, blurry pic. I tried editing and zooming in on the pic of the new 4 ply 520. This was taken outside the SEMA show right under the Lowrider Magazine truck, next to Lifestyle and Good Times rides.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 5 2010, 08:25 PM~18998042
> *I just got home from sema show in vegas i talked to alot of the tire companys regarding the 13 and 14 drama that everyone is going thru heres the answers i got..
> 
> Hankook is not building 155 80 13 anymore with a white wall but will continue to build 175 70 14 white walls
> 
> Hercules will still continue to build 155 80 13 mrv white walls wich i carry around 60 rite now and have a couple hundred on the way but have no intentions to build 175 75 14 any more
> 
> Maxxis tires will still continue to build 155 80 13 white walls im in the process of ordering a couple hundred to stock
> 
> Copper said they have no intentions to bring out niether 13 or 14 any longer in a white wall
> 
> Firestone fr380 is discontinueing the 155 80 13 at the moment but may build down the road since the fr380 line is still avail in other sizes
> 
> Milestars are also going to continue to build the 155 80 13
> 
> Coker had the new 5.20 13 on display and i have to say it looks pretty damm good looks close to the og and should be avail by jan
> 
> there were other companys there but i didnt get to talk to them all hope this helps!
> i still have sets of hankooks hercules and milestars in stock and ready to ship just call my shop for shipping qoutes and pricing
> *


You beat me to it... just got back in also and I Got the same feedback...looks like we were on the same mission to get answers.


----------



## Flips Monte

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Nov 6 2010, 10:45 PM~19005655
> *Excuse the poor, blurry pic.  I tried editing and zooming in on the pic of the new  4 ply 520.  This was taken outside the SEMA show right under the Lowrider Magazine truck, next to Lifestyle and Good Times rides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I know you are only the messenger...excuse my French, but that looks like CRAP.

Horrible looking shallow rim with a Chafa (Bunk) looking white wall. That is the problem with those clowns, they wouldn't know "The Look" if it ran them over.

my .99 cents.

I would rather rock a Milestar...honestly, and for a 130 clams a peice? not me.


----------



## Flips Monte

:wow:


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Nov 6 2010, 09:00 PM~19004118
> *I don't give a shit, i'll roll on them new premium sport 520's....
> *


x2 good enough for me :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Nov 7 2010, 01:51 AM~19005680
> *I know you are only the messenger...excuse my French, but that looks like CRAP.
> 
> Horrible looking shallow rim with a Chafa (Bunk) looking white wall. That is the problem with those clowns, they wouldn't know "The Look" if it ran them over.
> 
> my .99 cents.
> 
> I would rather rock a Milestar...honestly, and for a 130 clams a peice? not me.
> *


X2 well said


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 6 2010, 08:51 PM~19004055
> *My homie took another pic here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its way diff than the lowrider series tire its pretty damm close
> *


i`m okay with this tire, but they need to do more work more on that fat white,,,,,,


----------



## Flips Monte

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 7 2010, 12:02 AM~19005936
> *i`m okay with this tire, but they need to  do more work more on that fat white,,,,,,
> *



This tire does not look bad at all like u said Mr.59. That other one looked like something Potsie from Happy Days would roll up in!


----------



## All Out Customs

Taken at Traffic CC show today.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Nov 7 2010, 09:12 PM~19012389
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken at Traffic CC show today.
> *


*NICE !! * :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Nov 7 2010, 05:59 PM~19009829
> *This tire does not look bad at all like u said Mr.59. That other one looked like something Potsie from Happy Days would roll up in!
> *


 :biggrin: 
lets have a moment of silence for the late Mr. C.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 6 2010, 08:11 PM~19004188
> *2 treads, sidewall, etc....
> 2 treads is a huge difference... tahts overall width and how they sit on the wheel and everything..
> 
> it may not make a difference to you, but it does to those that truly love sportways and the look/feel/etc
> *


fucking snob ass ****** :twak: grow the fuck up be lucky youre getting 13" tires :uh:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 6 2010, 09:21 PM~19004248
> *i still think there close but to each is own...
> *


Are they stronger now? I remember hearing about a lot of blowouts with the old ones hno:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 7 2010, 11:59 PM~19013715
> *fucking snob ass ****** :twak: grow the fuck up be lucky youre getting 13" tires  :uh:
> *



funny thing is homie i dont want 13" tires i want 14... and i dont want cokers, i want premium sportways... when the REAL ones are out you will see the difference.. 

there are plenty of places to get 13 or 14" tires still.. my debate is simply that cokers are pure SHIT.. always will be...


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 7 2010, 04:51 AM~19004055
> *My homie took another pic here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its way diff than the lowrider series tire its pretty damm close
> *



Looks good ,


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 8 2010, 07:05 AM~19014530
> *funny thing is homie i dont want 13" tires i want 14... and i dont want cokers, i want premium sportways... when the REAL ones are out you will see the difference..
> 
> there are plenty of places to get 13 or 14" tires still.. my debate is simply that cokers are pure SHIT.. always will be...
> *


grow up its 2010


----------



## 8t4mc

If I dont see the og sports by jan Ill be buying the new cokers.


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 8 2010, 08:16 AM~19014809
> *If I dont see the og sports by jan Ill be buying the new cokers.
> *


whats the big deal with the new cokers..i heard they made em a 4ply tire..much stronger is this true??


----------



## tpimuncie

Are the 13 in cokers thinner now cus they looked like garbage!


----------



## masatalker

:boink:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 8 2010, 10:58 AM~19015986
> *Are the 13 in cokers thinner now cus they looked like garbage!
> *


NOPE... wide still


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 8 2010, 07:43 AM~19014659
> *grow up its 2010
> *


tellin me to grow up? are you serious?

homie this is 2010, and this is a LIFESTYLE for some of us, not just a hobby

if we wanted coker to make the same ones we would be happy, but they only sold before because they were "close enough" for some. guys like me still wouldnt buy.. and after they did us all dirty by not standing behind their product we should all be avoiding them at all costs.. 

whatever homie... you must think ridin started in Dr Dre videos


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 8 2010, 10:16 AM~19014809
> *If I dont see the og sports by jan Ill be buying the new cokers.
> *


Fuc that i'd buy a radial before a or coker


----------



## shawnlowlow432

whats up bro am from odessa tx i call the 2 we had here an they said they dont carry them no more there no where to get tires in odessa


----------



## CROWDS91

HERS WHAT WE GOT IN JUST TODAY!








ALL OF THESSE ARE 13'S








ALL MILESTAR 13'S
AND ALL OF THE HANKOOKS ARE NOW SOLD


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 9 2010, 02:14 AM~19018879
> *HERS WHAT WE GOT IN JUST TODAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL OF THESSE ARE 13'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL MILESTAR 13'S
> AND ALL OF THE HANKOOKS ARE NOW SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks for helping me out .


----------



## imgntnschgo

why still so much drama...when the availability of tires are plenty...
whether the new cokers,o.g. 5.20's or radials...there are a variety
to each individuals preferance...i don't care about people saying this
about a certain,or this tire that...who gives a shit...there 13's so roll
on whatever gives you a hard on...fuck it...my dos centavos....


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 8 2010, 01:33 PM~19017138
> *tellin me to grow up? are you serious?
> 
> homie this is 2010, and this is a LIFESTYLE for some of us, not just a hobby
> 
> if we wanted coker to make the same ones we would be happy, but they only sold before because they were "close enough" for some. guys like me still wouldnt buy.. and after they did us all dirty by not standing behind their product we should all be avoiding them at all costs..
> 
> whatever homie... you must think ridin started in Dr Dre videos
> *


bitch please you wouldnt be hitting switches if it wasnt for a corvette


----------



## CROWDS91

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 8 2010, 06:05 AM~19014530
> *funny thing is homie i dont want 13" tires i want 14... and i dont want cokers, i want premium sportways... when the REAL ones are out you will see the difference..
> 
> there are plenty of places to get 13 or 14" tires still.. my debate is simply that cokers are pure SHIT.. always will be...
> *


then ummm y r u in this topic???


----------



## 48221

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 8 2010, 08:17 PM~19020631
> *bitch please you wouldnt be hitting switches if it wasnt for a corvette
> *



if ur discussing aguirre ... NOT the first juiced car.. sorry, u lose


----------



## JustCruisin

I see the title of this topic fits it good... :biggrin:


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 8 2010, 09:16 PM~19021175
> *I see the title of this topic fits it good... :biggrin:
> *




:werd:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 8 2010, 02:33 PM~19017138
> *tellin me to grow up? are you serious?
> 
> homie this is 2010, and this is a LIFESTYLE for some of us, not just a hobby
> 
> if we wanted coker to make the same ones we would be happy, but they only sold before because they were "close enough" for some. guys like me still wouldnt buy.. and after they did us all dirty by not standing behind their product we should all be avoiding them at all costs..
> 
> whatever homie... you must think ridin started in Dr Dre videos
> *



to each his own but I really do not get the 520 sportway deal anyway. I would never want an outdated bias ply tire over a radial. Tires being too small already, its just double the strikes. I guess I'm not trendy enough to desire pop things just to have them. I know its not that we're just picky about tires because I've seen people argue over what the desire look is, and plenty of people running ugly tires. I dont like that rubber band on a ball look myself, like mounting a 520 on a 13x7 looks

I'm all about traditional style,but the only thing I'd ever do with a set of Premium Sportways is sell em. the tires were never popularized for the style or look anyway, soley because they were cheapest (price was a major influence on the styles we still follow today,but since I dont have to steal delivery truck parts, there's no since in my running them since they look similar to lowrider pumps)


----------



## Models IV Life

HEY CROWD HAVE YOU MOUNTED A MILESTAR ONTO A 13 YET?


----------



## Sigala

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Nov 6 2010, 01:18 AM~18999560
> *look like cornells :biggrin:
> *


CORNELLS LOOK WAY BETTER THAN THAT


----------



## AGUILAR3

Assuming that they don't get the Sportway 5.20's made...what are you "OG Only" guys going to use? Radials?


----------



## CROWDS91

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 9 2010, 01:36 AM~19023274
> *HEY CROWD HAVE YOU MOUNTED A MILESTAR ONTO A 13 YET?
> *


Yes they look ok there just wide at the tread ill get a pic next time we sell some


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Nov 9 2010, 09:59 AM~19024434
> *Assuming that they don't get the Sportway 5.20's made...what are you "OG Only" guys going to use? Radials?
> *



They will find some hidden documents showing some other type of tire was used before the 520 and magically decide its the new best looking tire :uh:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Nov 8 2010, 06:31 PM~19018989
> *why still so much drama...when the availability of tires are plenty...
> whether the new cokers,o.g. 5.20's or radials...there are a variety
> to each individuals preferance...i don't care about people saying this
> about a certain,or this tire that...who gives a shit...there 13's so roll
> on whatever gives you a hard on...fuck it...my dos centavos....
> *



May be 'plenty' now, but I can't find anyone to show me future plans to continue producing the tires. Premium Sportway 5.20s were stopped in the mid 80s, and shops were still selling them at the turn of the millenium, yet no one was complaining about the haulted production for that decade or more. We are on the verge of the same thing now. But we have no reasonable alternative to turn to.

This is where the drama comes from, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 8 2010, 01:31 PM~19017120
> *NOPE... wide still
> *


That was one stupid mistake i made, rather run milestar tires then those garbage cokers :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 6 2010, 08:31 PM~19004333
> *im just doing my part as best as i can
> *


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 9 2010, 08:13 PM~19028485
> *They will find some hidden documents showing some other type of tire was used before the 520 and magically decide its the new best looking tire  :uh:
> *


Thats a slim chance,thos fellas have done more research than some might believe.

Between the time w/ phone calls hunting the OG molds down an what not.They probally know more that what some old heads know.Well at least about the logistics of a 5.20

Not jockin,just i wanna see these done the "RIGHT" way.Not some dam rendition of what they should look like


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Nov 5 2010, 08:56 AM~18993041
> *NTB (national tire battery) has a sale on the 155-80-13's white wall
> for $38.99 a tire...sigma brand made by cooper tires....
> ntb 1-800-new-tire (639-8473) STOCK UP, no milestar treads(mud tires)
> *


I just went to the NTB here, they didn't have anything... Said they had 2000 155's in the warehouse that were all *blackwall*.. :angry:


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 12 2010, 09:15 PM~19056061
> *I just went to the NTB here, they didn't have anything... Said they had 2000  155's in the warehouse that were all blackwall.. :angry:
> *


i believe they have the sale the month of nov. in whitewalls... tell them to contact
the stores in chicago i picked up 2 sets 3 days ago...there sale paper at
the store i purchased them said in whitewalls....


----------



## 48221

ttt


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 9 2010, 06:13 PM~19028485
> *They will find some hidden documents showing some other type of tire was used before the 520 and magically decide its the new best looking tire  :uh:
> *


please tell me when you say "they" you are not referring to 64 and myself. 

if by some chance we cant do this, then we are done with the tire business. i for one have no interest in any other bias ply tire.


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 10 2010, 12:43 AM~19031731
> *Thats a slim chance,thos fellas have done more research than some might believe.
> 
> Between the time w/ phone calls hunting the OG molds down an what not.They probally know more that what some old heads know.Well at least about the logistics of a 5.20
> 
> Not jockin,just i wanna see these done the "RIGHT" way.Not some dam rendition of what they should look like
> *


I believe we have assembled more information on the 5.20 than any other source. I have in my files the entire patent declaration, as well as technical drawings of the first Premium Sportway.

Based on my telcons with Jerry, I also believe we know more about 5.20's than he does, at least in regard to the history and manufacturing of the tire. In fact, most of the information we acquired from him was, in my opinion, made up. Some of it was so wrong, it was comical.

There is no one left from the old Armstrong plant that can verify anything. What we do know took hundreds of hours of research, and at times took us on a rather circuitous path to the Truth. 

The only bit of information we do not know is exactly WHY the Premium Sportway was discontinued. We have several suspicions, and the most plausible is posted on the 5.20 pre order topic.


----------



## 48221

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## big pimpin

Thanks JJ....that Jason and Justin. :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

Maxxis 155/80 r 13 vs FR380 155/80 r13 (Actually a compareable Lemans Champion which were the first firestone tires we were running)












I have a set of these on one car....don't like them :barf: at all but I will roll them till their dead.


----------



## big pimpin

Again a Lemans











And the all mighty fr380s :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 15 2010, 09:55 PM~19077833
> *And the all mighty fr380s  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I didn't start running Firestones til this year, just rolled whatever I could get my hands on.. Now I see why they're so favored: skinny, 5-treads, like someone said closest you can get to a 5.20... 
I'm also enjoying these "stand next to yer stack of tires" pictures... :biggrin: Only on Layitlow.. :rofl:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 15 2010, 10:37 PM~19077574
> *Thanks JJ....that Jason and Justin.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 16 2010, 02:05 AM~19080324
> *I didn't start running Firestones til this year, just rolled whatever I could get my hands on.. Now I see why they're so favored: skinny, 5-treads, like someone said closest you can get to a 5.20...
> I'm also enjoying these "stand next to yer stack of tires" pictures... :biggrin:  Only on Layitlow.. :rofl:
> *


SAME HERE... I JUST FINALLY STARTED GETTING THEM FIRESTONES AND EVEN THEN HANKOOKS EARLY THIS YEAR AND KNOW THEY DON'T MAKE THEM??? WTF IS THIS???


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 16 2010, 11:50 AM~19082016
> *:h5:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 13 2010, 10:29 PM~19062302
> *please tell me when you say "they" you are not referring to 64 and myself.
> 
> if by some chance we cant do this, then we are done with the tire business. i for one have no interest in any other bias ply tire.
> *



I'm talking about the self proclaimed trend setting groups who let something go out of production in the first place,bitch for a while, then find an easy band aid to the problem instead of trying to keep lowrider products on the market. Kinda like stock interiors being in style right now, it's only cuz no one can get cheap custom guts anymore. the only reason. hard to get my point acrossed but its like if the 520s disappear, then some reason will come up as to why 14" steel wheels and gangster cokers are the new OG thing. No one ever says "I only use product Z because I can't get my hands on product A anymore" They always invent a reason.

I personally hope the 520 deal works out,but I'll never buy one as long as a radial can be had for the same price, and would much rather prefer dedicated research into a better performing better looking radial.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 16 2010, 02:18 PM~19083160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

FR380s are the shit..


----------



## JasonJ

Dayum! Dayumm!! Dayummm!!! :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 16 2010, 04:02 PM~19084000
> *Dayum! Dayumm!! Dayummm!!!  :roflmao:
> *


Justin's gonna take a pic too! LOL


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 16 2010, 01:18 PM~19083160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  i just ordered some hercs from cali cuz the *** ass firestone in gview said they couldnt get any


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 16 2010, 05:51 PM~19084412
> *Justin's gonna take a pic too!  LOL
> *


I thought his were a secret. :biggrin: 

He already texted me a ransom request holding the tires at gunpoint!!! :roflmao:


----------



## lone star

dont make me go take a pic ....


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2010, 06:32 PM~19085391
> *dont make me  go take a pic ....
> *


It's turning into a Fashion show now! :cheesy: This season's hottest trend, rubber...Specifically the FR380 designed by the Legendary Mr. Firestone...Clear the runway! :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 15 2010, 10:37 PM~19077574
> *Thanks JJ....that Jason and Justin.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U wanna sell me 2 sets :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 16 2010, 01:18 PM~19083160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for two sets?


----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~




----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 15 2010, 08:37 PM~19077574
> *Thanks JJ....that Jason and Justin.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just went today to check on two sets, And no more in stock. I waz a week to late..... :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Nov 16 2010, 06:07 PM~19084599
> * i just ordered some hercs from cali cuz the *** ass firestone in gview said they couldnt get any
> *


I'll check over here.See what they say


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

BY JANUARY I WILL GET P155/80R13'S IN A HANKOOK SO LMK IF YOUR INTERESTED THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## shawntitan

Always thought I was the only ****** on LIL, LOL...


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx+Nov 16 2010, 10:15 PM~19087790-->
> 
> 
> 
> U wanna sell me 2 sets :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 10:18 PM~19087827
> *How much for two sets?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for sale!!!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-shawntitan_@Nov 17 2010, 04:26 AM~19090111
> *Always thought I was the only ****** on LIL, LOL...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Nov 16 2010, 11:56 PM~19089095-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-816rider
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Nov 16 2010, 05:07 PM~19084599
> *
> i just ordered some hercs from cali cuz the *** ass firestone in gview said they couldnt get any
> *
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check over here.See what they say
> [/b]
Click to expand...


My last two sets came from Nebraska and Philly!!! :0 :0


----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~




----------



## CROWDS91

> _Originally posted by 66CLASSICSTYLECC_@Nov 17 2010, 12:25 AM~19089847
> *BY JANUARY I WILL GET P155/80R13'S IN A HANKOOK SO LMK IF YOUR INTERESTED THANKS :biggrin:
> *


Ill believe it when i see it im a direct hankook dealer and they told me they have no interest in making this tire anymore but if you do ill buy some


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 17 2010, 05:47 PM~19095251
> *Ill believe it when i see it im a direct hankook dealer and they told me they have no interest in making this tire anymore but if you do ill buy some
> *


ok bro and thats what i said myself but i guess thers alot coming in in jan :cheesy:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by 66CLASSICSTYLECC_@Nov 17 2010, 05:32 PM~19095692
> *ok bro and thats what i said myself but i guess thers alot coming in in jan :cheesy:
> *


----------



## regal85

Question: anybody know if my tires go bad sitting in my closet? ( for a long time )


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Nov 18 2010, 11:24 AM~19100626
> *Question: anybody know if my tires go bad sitting in my closet? ( for a long time )
> *


The number 1 rule is to protect them from UV light (sunlight). The number 2 rule is to store them standing up and not flat.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91+Nov 17 2010, 05:47 PM~19095251-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ill believe it when i see it im a direct hankook dealer and they told me they have no interest in making this tire anymore but if you do ill buy some
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-66CLASSICSTYLECC_@Nov 17 2010, 06:32 PM~19095692
> *ok bro and thats what i said myself but i guess thers alot coming in in jan :cheesy:
> *


BLACKWALLS??? :uh:


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 18 2010, 09:27 AM~19100650
> *The number 1 rule is to protect them from UV light (sunlight). The number 2 rule is to store them standing up and not flat.
> *


why not flat?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Nov 18 2010, 11:24 AM~19100626
> *Question: anybody know if my tires go bad sitting in my closet? ( for a long time )
> *


Yes they will go "bad" from drying out over time. Shelf life is like 7 years from production date, but there's no regulations on it like in Europe. Honestly, if you won't be using tires within even a 5 year time span, then no reason to hold onto them anyways.


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 18 2010, 10:06 AM~19100902
> *Yes they will go "bad" from drying out over time.  Shelf life is like 7 years from production date, but there's no regulations on it like in Europe.  Honestly, if you won't be using tires within even a 5 year time span, then no reason to hold onto  them anyways.
> *


damn! well i hope i get my regal done within the next couple years then :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

As for protectant.This the only stuff i'd use.I've always used it on out utility trailers.Never dry rotted or cracked yet.

As for storing tires.I would/t leave them standing tread down personally (standing up)I would think after time gravity might give them flat spots.I've always stored my rims/tires laying flat.An not directly on concrete.I biult a little box outa wood about 2" high by about 28" square an drilled a few holes in it in the middle.Had a set of chinas layin on cardboard last summer.Went to dig them out an the 1 on the concrete/cardboard had rusted the dish.Mousture had seeped up thru


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Nov 18 2010, 10:50 AM~19100778
> *why not flat?
> *


The guy at the tire shop was having a hell of a time trying to blast the bead on, said it was because they had been stacked laying flat...


----------



## firme63ragtop

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Nov 18 2010, 11:24 AM~19100626
> *Question: anybody know if my tires go bad sitting in my closet? ( for a long time )
> *


i dont think they go bad if you store them in a climate controlled area . look at all these people with og 5.20s rolling them and selling them . these gotta be at least 10 years old .


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin+Nov 18 2010, 05:46 PM~19104636-->
> 
> 
> 
> The guy at the tire shop was having a hell of a time trying to blast the bead on, said it was because they had been stacked laying flat...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> makes sense :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-firme63ragtop_@Nov 18 2010, 05:51 PM~19104679
> *
> i dont think they go bad if you store them in a climate controlled area .  look at all these people with og 5.20s rolling them and selling them .  these gotta be at least 10 years old .
> *


true :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 18 2010, 06:46 PM~19104636
> *The guy at the tire shop was having a hell of a time trying to blast the bead on, said it was because they had been stacked laying flat...
> *



Thats what a cheetah is for. :biggrin: *BOOOOOOOOMMMMM!!!!!*


----------



## Top Dollar

i have some in stock asking $100 each.... :biggrin: 
am in pomona,ca


----------



## Top Dollar




----------



## illstorm

> *AndrewH  Nov 16 2010, 05:36 PM
> I'm talking about the self proclaimed trend setting groups who let something go out of production in the first place,bitch for a while, then find an easy band aid to the problem instead of trying to keep lowrider products on the market. Kinda like stock interiors being in style right now, it's only cuz no one can get cheap custom guts anymore. the only reason. hard to get my point acrossed but its like if the 520s disappear, then some reason will come up as to why 14" steel wheels and gangster cokers are the new OG thing. No one ever says "I only use product Z because I can't get my hands on product A anymore" They always invent a reason.
> *


Precisely! The Low riding comunity is has begun mastering the art of obscurantism.


----------



## 925rider




----------



## vaporizej

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Sep 14 2010, 10:58 PM~18570389
> *here's a pic of me off roading in my 72 Rivi on 14's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the wide ass whitewall what brand


----------



## vaporizej

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Nov 18 2010, 07:51 PM~19104679
> *
> i dont think they go bad if you store them in a climate controlled area .  look at all these people with og 5.20s rolling them and selling them .  these gotta be at least 10 years old .
> *


Depends on the compound, we got some corvette tires that were discontinued in 06 and the tread had turned hard, not brittle- they still worked, but cornering traction wasn't as good.


----------



## firme63ragtop

> _Originally posted by vaporizej_@Nov 19 2010, 05:32 PM~19112529
> *Depends on the compound,  we got some corvette tires that were discontinued in 06 and the tread had turned hard, not brittle- they still worked, but cornering traction wasn't as good.
> *


  think about it , " we are lowriders", not "drag racers or nascar racers !" we roll slow n low ! we really dont need a race performance tire . look at LIFESTYLES CAR CLUB they all roll og 5.20s , even on tha freeway ! these damn tires gotta at least be 10 years old , i never hear them complain about shit , just HOW CAN THEY GET SOME MORE O.G 5.20s !!! ALL I KNOW IS YOU BETTER SNATCH UP AS MANY AS CAN GET ! i picked up 30 FR380s this weekend ! :biggrin: GETTING READY FOR THE WAR ENDTIMES ! :biggrin:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Nov 18 2010, 03:51 PM~19104679
> *
> i dont think they go bad if you store them in a climate controlled area .  look at all these people with og 5.20s rolling them and selling them .  these gotta be at least 10 years old .
> *




last premium sportways made in 86...so if you have some they are at least 24 years old....at least :0


----------



## firme63ragtop

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Nov 19 2010, 08:40 PM~19113890
> *last premium sportways made in 86...so if you have some they are at least 24 years old....at least :0
> *


WELL THERE YOU GO 24 YEARS OLD ! CADILLAC PIMPN KNOWS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT ! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Nov 19 2010, 08:07 PM~19113615
> * think about it , " we are lowriders", not "drag racers or nascar racers !"  we roll slow n low !  we really dont need a race performance tire .  look at LIFESTYLES CAR CLUB they all roll og 5.20s , even on tha freeway ! these damn tires gotta at least be 10 years old ,  i never hear them complain about shit , just HOW CAN THEY GET SOME MORE O.G 5.20s !!! ALL I KNOW IS YOU BETTER SNATCH UP AS MANY AS CAN GET !  i picked up 30 FR380s this weekend !   :biggrin: GETTING READY FOR THE WAR ENDTIMES ! :biggrin:
> *


Where the hell is your "stand by my stack of FR380 pic" at??? You have to post it in order to be accepted into our secret society!!! :0


----------



## firme63ragtop

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 19 2010, 09:28 PM~19114155
> *Where the hell is your "stand by my stack of FR380 pic" at??? You have to post it in order to be accepted into our secret society!!!  :0
> *


  SHIT HOMEZ , I WILL PRETTY SOON ! MY DUMB ASS STILL NEVER LEARNED HOW TO POST PICTURES ON THE COMPUTER OR HERE ON LIL ! :biggrin: NAH BUT ITS TRUE , I HAD ALOT OF HELP GETTING THEM ALL ROUNDED UP TOGETHER . I STILL CANT BELIEVE I GOT THIS MANY ! :cheesy:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Nov 19 2010, 09:57 PM~19114347
> *
> SHIT HOMEZ , I WILL PRETTY SOON !  MY DUMB ASS STILL NEVER LEARNED HOW TO POST PICTURES ON THE COMPUTER OR HERE ON LIL ! :biggrin: NAH BUT ITS TRUE  , I HAD ALOT OF HELP GETTING THEM ALL ROUNDED UP TOGETHER .  I STILL CANT BELIEVE I GOT THIS MANY ! :cheesy:
> *


Where you at here in KS?


----------



## firme63ragtop

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 19 2010, 10:19 PM~19114474
> *Where you at here in KS?
> *


  EMPORIA KANSAS HOMIE


----------



## imgntnschgo

i have extra set of cokers for sale, new 520-13's with wide whites...tires
have never been mounted,tire stickers still on them...asking
$100 per tire plus shipping...i believe shipping might be around $50 to
$70....


----------



## 48221

:biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

has anybody heard of some tires called Negotiators? this tire shop says they can get em. 155/80/13 with white wall 75 bucks installed. he didn't have any pics of them.


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Nov 21 2010, 05:09 PM~19127101
> *has anybody heard of some tires called Negotiators?  this tire shop says they can get em. 155/80/13 with white wall  75 bucks installed.  he didn't have any pics of them.
> *



ive never heard of them :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## regal85

*I HAVE 1 NEW FIRESTONE 165/80R13 WHITE WALL TIRE FOR SALE IN PHOENIX,AZ FOR $50 PLUS SHIPPING*


----------



## gizmoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Nov 21 2010, 05:13 PM~19127136
> *ive never heard of them :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



I found them online but theres no pictures of them and it doesn't say anything about a white wall


----------



## ______________

HOW BOUT THE SUPREME S I SERIES FROM FIRESTONE? 
ARE THEY LIKE THEM FR380'S? 
ANYONE ROLLING'M


----------



## dj short dog

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Nov 21 2010, 08:37 PM~19128355
> *HOW BOUT THE SUPREME S I SERIES FROM FIRESTONE?
> ARE THEY LIKE THEM FR380'S?
> ANYONE ROLLING'M
> *


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Nov 21 2010, 10:37 PM~19128355
> *HOW BOUT THE SUPREME S I SERIES FROM FIRESTONE?
> ARE THEY LIKE THEM FR380'S?
> ANYONE ROLLING'M
> *


155/80/13 Supreme SI on the left, 155/80/13 FR380 on the right...


----------



## ______________

> _Originally posted by dj short dog+Nov 21 2010, 09:04 PM~19129147-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Nov 22 2010, 05:01 PM~19135868
> *155/80/13 Supreme SI on the left, 155/80/13 FR380 on the right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


But how do they look mounted on the rims? 
the look of it !


----------



## 602 Monte

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Nov 21 2010, 06:09 PM~19127101
> *has anybody heard of some tires called Negotiators?  this tire shop says they can get em. 155/80/13 with white wall  75 bucks installed.  he didn't have any pics of them.
> *


I just looked at all the pictures from one of my distributors inventory for negotiatiors,this is a 175 70 13,smallest they had and they all had the same tread pattern,none with whitewall.


----------



## NO-WAY

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 19 2010, 07:28 PM~19114155
> *Where the hell is your "stand by my stack of FR380 pic" at??? You have to post it in order to be accepted into our secret society!!!  :0
> *










-- i got my stack and 6 more on the way


----------



## Skim

i took these pics of the uniroyal tigerpaws mounted yesterday at the show.


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 22 2010, 08:58 PM~19137812
> *i took these pics of the uniroyal tigerpaws mounted yesterday at the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I heard uniroyal is making 13z now , they look good mounted. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 22 2010, 08:58 PM~19137812
> *i took these pics of the uniroyal tigerpaws mounted yesterday at the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NOT BAD LOOKING.....*


----------



## firme63ragtop

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 19 2010, 09:28 PM~19114155
> *Where the hell is your "stand by my stack of FR380 pic" at??? You have to post it in order to be accepted into our secret society!!!  :0
> *


 :biggrin: orale heres my stacks homies ! :wow:


----------



## firme63ragtop

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Nov 23 2010, 12:39 AM~19139008
> *:biggrin: orale heres my stacks homies ! :wow: http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/82[2].jpg[/IMG
> [/b][/quote]
> [IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/112[2].jpg[/IMG*


----------



## Skim

> fixed


----------



## JustCruisin

> fixed
> 
> 
> 
> I bet that room smells good... :yes: Fresh tires smell better than "new car smell" anyday... :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## lone star

i aint feeling those tiger paw. maybe if they didnt have TIGER PAW on the side wall


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2010, 04:35 PM~19144948
> *i aint feeling those tiger paw. maybe if they didnt have TIGER PAW on the side wall
> *


damn ***** what if it said 'bear claw'......mayne


----------



## Sixty_Three

i'd get some if they said kitty paw


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2010, 03:45 PM~19145051
> *damn ***** what if  it said 'bear claw'......mayne
> *


then id probably want to taste them :biggrin:


----------



## firme63ragtop

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 23 2010, 03:21 PM~19143751
> *I bet that room smells good... :yes:  Fresh tires smell better than "new car smell" anyday... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: shit homie , i even tell them "goodnight babies !" ESTOY LOCO ! :biggrin:


----------



## firme63ragtop

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Nov 23 2010, 06:21 PM~19145318
> *:biggrin: shit homie , i even tell them "goodnight babies !"  ESTOY LOCO ! :biggrin:
> *


  gotta love this shit! :biggri








n:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 23 2010, 03:35 PM~19144948-->
> 
> 
> 
> i aint feeling those tiger paw. maybe if they didnt have TIGER PAW on the side wall
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Nov 23 2010, 03:45 PM~19145051
> *damn ***** what if  it said 'bear claw'......mayne
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 3onthree

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 22 2010, 09:58 PM~19137812
> *i took these pics of the uniroyal tigerpaws mounted yesterday at the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 48221

:wow:


----------



## 48221

LOL


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Nov 24 2010, 02:01 AM~19145605
> * gotta love this shit! :biggri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n:
> *



:0 :biggrin:  


! TTT !


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 22 2010, 08:58 PM~19137812
> *i took these pics of the uniroyal tigerpaws mounted yesterday at the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THOSE THE TREAD


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2010, 03:35 PM~19144948
> *i aint feeling those tiger paw. maybe if they didnt have TIGER PAW on the side wall
> *


----------



## mr.majestic

http://www.nextag.com/TireTeam.com~4438023...zzzzmainz17-htm


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

A STACK OF TIRES MEANS NOTHING UNLESS YOU HAVE SETS OF WHEELS TO MOUNT THEM TO... :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 2 2010, 12:43 PM~19220508
> *A STACK OF TIRES MEANS NOTHING UNLESS YOU HAVE SETS OF WHEELS TO MOUNT THEM TO... :biggrin:
> *


yeah but you can always get the wheels, but can you say that about the tires ?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Dec 2 2010, 02:56 PM~19220583
> *yeah but you can always get the wheels, but can you say that about the tires ?
> *


PLENTY OF WHITEWALL BRANDS OUT THERE YET.... JUST GOTTA LOOK  


WANNA SELL ANY OF THEM FR380'S?


----------



## JustCruisin

My collection of 155's.. Obviously Firme63 shut it down with his surplus, but I should be good for awhile also.. It's funny, fools around here know me to always be riding on bald-ass tires.. not any more! :no: :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 2 2010, 03:38 PM~19220863
> *My collection of 155's.. Obviously Firme63 shut it down with his surplus, but I should be good for awhile also..  It's funny, fools around here know me to always be riding on bald-ass tires.. not any more!  :no:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


'hmm... makes me wanna snap a pic of mine...


----------



## firme63ragtop

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Dec 2 2010, 03:56 PM~19220583
> *yeah but you can always get the wheels, but can you say that about the tires ?
> *


  NEVER SO TRUE HOMEBOY ! YOU FIX YOUR RIDE TO THA MAX , BUT IN THE END IF YOU DONT HAVE TIRES , YOU AINT GOING NO WHERE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## firme63ragtop

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 2 2010, 04:38 PM~19220863
> *My collection of 155's.. Obviously Firme63 shut it down with his surplus, but I should be good for awhile also..  It's funny, fools around here know me to always be riding on bald-ass tires.. not any more!  :no:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  LOOKIN GOOD JUSTCRUISIN !!! :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2010, 03:45 PM~19145051
> *damn ***** what if  it said 'bear claw'......mayne
> *


 
LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka+Dec 2 2010, 04:26 PM~19221150-->
> 
> 
> 
> 'hmm... makes me wanna snap a pic of mine...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whattya waiting for? Get yer 15 seconds of Fame! :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-firme63ragtop_@Dec 2 2010, 05:21 PM~19221532
> * LOOKIN GOOD JUSTCRUISIN !!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, did you find all yers locally? I hope everything gets figured out, that way years from now we can look back at this topic and laugh! :biggrin: Someone will continue to make a 155x80 in a whitewall.. :x:


----------



## firme63ragtop

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 2 2010, 08:40 PM~19222588
> *Whattya waiting for? Get yer 15 seconds of Fame!  :cheesy:
> Thanks, did you find all yers locally?  I hope everything gets figured out, that way years from now we can look back at this topic and laugh!  :biggrin: Someone will continue to make a 155x80 in a whitewall..  :x:
> *


  nah mine were all rounded up from Texas, Oklahoma and surrounding Kansas tire shops . :biggrin:


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

Wits up with the Hercules touring tires? Are they any good?


----------



## speedyshowtime

Picked up a milestar for $ 68 bucks looks cool and got to clean the shit out
of my Wire Wheels Kripeeeeeee!!!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 2 2010, 07:40 PM~19222588
> *Whattya waiting for? Get yer 15 seconds of Fame!  :cheesy:
> *



BUT IM NOT COOL ENOUGH FOR THE COOL CLUB... LOL :biggrin: 


I BEEN TO BUSY TO TAKE ANY PICS LATELY... :happysad:


----------



## 48221

:biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie

Anyone run Firestone supreme si in 13s?


----------



## ______________

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 10 2010, 10:39 AM~19292864
> *Anyone run Firestone supreme si in 13s?
> *



I know they are on ebay for less then $70. a pair.
:biggrin: 
the only thing that the treat looks too agressive. not planning on going off roading on 13's


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## spook

milestars,


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by spook_@Dec 10 2010, 07:26 PM~19296920
> *milestars,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its didnt look that bad. :wow:


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Dec 10 2010, 03:06 PM~19294611
> *I know they are on ebay for less then $70. a pair.
> :biggrin:
> the only thing that the treat looks too agressive.  not planning on going off roading on 13's
> *


How would they compare to the fr380's besides tread?


----------



## Mr Impala

i have a et of new hankook 155s fr sale 220 for the set new ready to go


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 12 2010, 06:51 PM~19310204
> *i have a et of new hankook 155s fr sale 220 for the set new ready to go
> *


 :uh: not this guy...always tryin to make a bukc...


----------



## %candy mobile%

Firestone are the best tires in the white wall cornells sucked anyway as long as they
Keep making them or else just have to buy some 520s :happysad:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 12 2010, 06:51 PM~19310204
> *i have a et of new hankook 155s fr sale 220 for the set new ready to go
> *


Are they buffed out pics ??


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Dec 13 2010, 02:06 AM~19313566
> *Are they buffed out pics ??
> *


skinny whitewalls


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## OLDTIME47

FOR ALL WHO CAN'T READ OR DON'T READ. THIS WAS THE BASIS FOR ALL TIRE PROBLEMS...........

GENEVA (AFP) – The WTO on Monday rejected China's complaint against punitive US tariffs on Chinese tyres, a landmark ruling on safeguards invoked by Washington against disruptive imports from the Asian giant.

"We find that in imposing the transitional safeguards measure on 26 September 2009 in respect of imports of subject tyres from China, the United States did not fail to comply with its obligations," the ruling by the World Trade Organization dispute settlement panel said.

US President Barack Obama invoked a safeguard clause in the Asian giant's WTO accession agreement to impose punitive duties on imports of Chinese tyres over three years.

That prompted China to lodge a complaint with the global trade watchdog about the move.

The tyre dispute ignited the first trade spat of Obama's presidency with the Asian giant, with warnings that a rise in Chinese-made tyres had cost more than 5,000 US jobs.

Beijing reacted strongly against the move, obliging the WTO to take up the case in January after negotiations between Beijing and Washington failed to resolve the spat.

China had urged the United States to withdraw the duties, amounting to 35 percent in the first year, which it said breached global trade rules.

But the WTO's panel of arbitrators rejected all of China's arguments in the 128-page ruling on Monday.

"This is a major victory for the United States and particularly for American workers and businesses," said US Trade Representative Ron Kirk in Washington.

In an rare comment about a trade dispute between member states, WTO Director General Pascal Lamy had expressed concern about the punitive US tariff last year, warning that it that could increase the risk of a protectionist "tit-for-tat spillover."

China's official Xinhua news agency has quoted experts as saying that the tariffs would cost the country's tyre industry one billion dollars and wipe out 100,000 Chinese jobs.

A US diplomat claimed that that over four years, tyre imports into the United States tripled by volume, cutting domestic production by more than a quarter and leading to job losses for 14 percent of workers in the industry.

Washington claimed the right to impose the duties under a safeguard clause on market disruption which was among the conditions of China's accession to the WTO.

It rejected accusations that its move was unfair, unreasonable or protectionist.

In the ruling published on Monday, the WTO panel said that China "has failed to establish prima facie that the tyres measure exceeds the period of time necessary to prevent or remedy the market disruption."

The arbitrators also rejected the other arguments, noting that Washington was not obliged to "quantify the injury caused by increasing imports."

Kirk said: "We have said all along that our imposition of duties on Chinese tyres was fully consistent with our WTO obligations. It is significant that the WTO panel has agreed with us, on all grounds."


----------



## JOEYS CUSTOM




----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Dec 13 2010, 10:51 AM~19314883
> *FOR ALL WHO CAN'T READ OR DON'T READ. THIS WAS THE BASIS FOR ALL TIRE PROBLEMS...........
> 
> GENEVA (AFP) – The WTO on Monday rejected China's complaint against punitive US tariffs on Chinese tyres, a landmark ruling on safeguards invoked by Washington against disruptive imports from the Asian giant.
> 
> "We find that in imposing the transitional safeguards measure on 26 September 2009 in respect of imports of subject tyres from China, the United States did not fail to comply with its obligations," the ruling by the World Trade Organization dispute settlement panel said.
> 
> US President Barack Obama invoked a safeguard clause in the Asian giant's WTO accession agreement to impose punitive duties on imports of Chinese tyres over three years.
> 
> That prompted China to lodge a complaint with the global trade watchdog about the move.
> 
> The tyre dispute ignited the first trade spat of Obama's presidency with the Asian giant, with warnings that a rise in Chinese-made tyres had cost more than 5,000 US jobs.
> 
> Beijing reacted strongly against the move, obliging the WTO to take up the case in January after negotiations between Beijing and Washington failed to resolve the spat.
> 
> China had urged the United States to withdraw the duties, amounting to 35 percent in the first year, which it said breached global trade rules.
> 
> But the WTO's panel of arbitrators rejected all of China's arguments in the 128-page ruling on Monday.
> 
> "This is a major victory for the United States and particularly for American workers and businesses," said US Trade Representative Ron Kirk in Washington.
> 
> In an rare comment about a trade dispute between member states, WTO Director General Pascal Lamy had expressed concern about the punitive US tariff last year, warning that it that could increase the risk of a protectionist "tit-for-tat spillover."
> 
> China's official Xinhua news agency has quoted experts as saying that the tariffs would cost the country's tyre industry one billion dollars and wipe out 100,000 Chinese jobs.
> 
> A US diplomat claimed that that over four years, tyre imports into the United States tripled by volume, cutting domestic production by more than a quarter and leading to job losses for 14 percent of workers in the industry.
> 
> Washington claimed the right to impose the duties under a safeguard clause on market disruption which was among the conditions of China's accession to the WTO.
> 
> It rejected accusations that its move was unfair, unreasonable or protectionist.
> 
> In the ruling published on Monday, the WTO panel said that China "has failed to establish prima facie that the tyres measure exceeds the period of time necessary to prevent or remedy the market disruption."
> 
> The arbitrators also rejected the other arguments, noting that Washington was not obliged to "quantify the injury caused by increasing imports."
> 
> Kirk said: "We have said all along that our imposition of duties on Chinese tyres was fully consistent with our WTO obligations. It is significant that the WTO panel has agreed with us, on all grounds."
> *


So does this mean their is a grip of 13 WW's in a whareHouse in China??So what American company's are makeing the 13WW??


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Dec 13 2010, 11:51 AM~19314883
> *FOR ALL WHO CAN'T READ OR DON'T READ. THIS WAS THE BASIS FOR ALL TIRE PROBLEMS...........
> GENEVA (AFP) – The WTO on Monday rejected China's complaint against punitive US tariffs on Chinese tyres, a landmark ruling on safeguards invoked by Washington against disruptive imports from the Asian giant.
> "We find that in imposing the transitional safeguards measure on 26 September 2009 in respect of imports of subject tyres from China, the United States did not fail to comply with its obligations," the ruling by the World Trade Organization dispute settlement panel said.
> US President Barack Obama invoked a safeguard clause in the Asian giant's WTO accession agreement to impose punitive duties on imports of Chinese tyres over three years.
> That prompted China to lodge a complaint with the global trade watchdog about the move.
> The tyre dispute ignited the first trade spat of Obama's presidency with the Asian giant, with warnings that a rise in Chinese-made tyres had cost more than 5,000 US jobs.
> Beijing reacted strongly against the move, obliging the WTO to take up the case in January after negotiations between Beijing and Washington failed to resolve the spat.
> China had urged the United States to withdraw the duties, amounting to 35 percent in the first year, which it said breached global trade rules.
> But the WTO's panel of arbitrators rejected all of China's arguments in the 128-page ruling on Monday.
> "This is a major victory for the United States and particularly for American workers and businesses," said US Trade Representative Ron Kirk in Washington.
> In an rare comment about a trade dispute between member states, WTO Director General Pascal Lamy had expressed concern about the punitive US tariff last year, warning that it that could increase the risk of a protectionist "tit-for-tat spillover."
> China's official Xinhua news agency has quoted experts as saying that the tariffs would cost the country's tyre industry one billion dollars and wipe out 100,000 Chinese jobs.
> A US diplomat claimed that that over four years, tyre imports into the United States tripled by volume, cutting domestic production by more than a quarter and leading to job losses for 14 percent of workers in the industry.
> Washington claimed the right to impose the duties under a safeguard clause on market disruption which was among the conditions of China's accession to the WTO.
> It rejected accusations that its move was unfair, unreasonable or protectionist.
> In the ruling published on Monday, the WTO panel said that China "has failed to establish prima facie that the tyres measure exceeds the period of time necessary to prevent or remedy the market disruption."
> The arbitrators also rejected the other arguments, noting that Washington was not obliged to "quantify the injury caused by increasing imports."
> Kirk said: "We have said all along that our imposition of duties on Chinese tyres was fully consistent with our WTO obligations. It is significant that the WTO panel has agreed with us, on all grounds."
> *


I tried reading that, but it might as well been in Chinese..cuz I couldn't understand it..


----------



## JASJR

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Dec 13 2010, 09:51 AM~19314883
> *FOR ALL WHO CAN'T READ OR DON'T READ. THIS WAS THE BASIS FOR ALL TIRE PROBLEMS...........
> 
> GENEVA (AFP) – The WTO on Monday rejected China's complaint against punitive US tariffs on Chinese tyres, a landmark ruling on safeguards invoked by Washington against disruptive imports from the Asian giant.
> 
> "We find that in imposing the transitional safeguards measure on 26 September 2009 in respect of imports of subject tyres from China, the United States did not fail to comply with its obligations," the ruling by the World Trade Organization dispute settlement panel said.
> 
> US President Barack Obama invoked a safeguard clause in the Asian giant's WTO accession agreement to impose punitive duties on imports of Chinese tyres over three years.
> 
> That prompted China to lodge a complaint with the global trade watchdog about the move.
> 
> The tyre dispute ignited the first trade spat of Obama's presidency with the Asian giant, with warnings that a rise in Chinese-made tyres had cost more than 5,000 US jobs.
> 
> Beijing reacted strongly against the move, obliging the WTO to take up the case in January after negotiations between Beijing and Washington failed to resolve the spat.
> 
> China had urged the United States to withdraw the duties, amounting to 35 percent in the first year, which it said breached global trade rules.
> 
> But the WTO's panel of arbitrators rejected all of China's arguments in the 128-page ruling on Monday.
> 
> "This is a major victory for the United States and particularly for American workers and businesses," said US Trade Representative Ron Kirk in Washington.
> 
> In an rare comment about a trade dispute between member states, WTO Director General Pascal Lamy had expressed concern about the punitive US tariff last year, warning that it that could increase the risk of a protectionist "tit-for-tat spillover."
> 
> China's official Xinhua news agency has quoted experts as saying that the tariffs would cost the country's tyre industry one billion dollars and wipe out 100,000 Chinese jobs.
> 
> A US diplomat claimed that that over four years, tyre imports into the United States tripled by volume, cutting domestic production by more than a quarter and leading to job losses for 14 percent of workers in the industry.
> 
> Washington claimed the right to impose the duties under a safeguard clause on market disruption which was among the conditions of China's accession to the WTO.
> 
> It rejected accusations that its move was unfair, unreasonable or protectionist.
> 
> In the ruling published on Monday, the WTO panel said that China "has failed to establish prima facie that the tyres measure exceeds the period of time necessary to prevent or remedy the market disruption."
> 
> The arbitrators also rejected the other arguments, noting that Washington was not obliged to "quantify the injury caused by increasing imports."
> 
> Kirk said: "We have said all along that our imposition of duties on Chinese tyres was fully consistent with our WTO obligations. It is significant that the WTO panel has agreed with us, on all grounds."
> *


Sucks for those of us looking for tires but it's a step to protect american jobs, I like to save a buck but I also don't want to continue to be owned by china...


----------



## 48221

:wow:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Dec 15 2010, 04:19 PM~19335765
> *Sucks for those of us looking for tires but it's a step to protect american jobs, I like to save a buck but I also don't want to continue to be owned by china...
> *


dont expect 13" WWs from american tire companies anytime soon since no car manufacturers in the US make a car with a 13" tire


----------



## tpimuncie

Ebay firestones


----------



## LocoSoCal

looking for a full set ,PM me if anybody has a set for sale , Thanx


----------



## OLDTIME47

i already bought a few stacks of the ebay firestone supremes. i have 16 tires right now. pm me if interested. look just like fr380s i am buying 2 sets every week. 

came from a guy who bought a trailer full and is letting them go. he is down to 140 tires. he had 200.


----------



## OLDTIME47

sorry, make that 130 tires left.


----------



## gizmoscustoms

uffin:


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Dec 20 2010, 11:03 AM~19375089
> *i already bought a few stacks of the ebay firestone supremes. i have 16 tires right now. pm me if interested. look just like fr380s i am buying 2 sets every week.
> 
> came from a guy who bought a trailer full and is letting them go. he is down to 140 tires. he had 200.
> *


They look good, i like em!


----------



## REVELATION13




----------



## firme63ragtop

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridincalivato

picked up a few milestars...couldnt find anymore 380's


----------



## lowridincalivato

how much are thoe 380's goin for now?


----------



## REVELATION13

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Dec 21 2010, 05:29 PM~19387477
> *how much are thoe 380's goin for now?
> *



I have a set for $299 im in So Cal


----------



## 48221

:0


----------



## LOUIE 61

> _Originally posted by REVELATION13_@Dec 21 2010, 08:42 PM~19389177
> *I have a set for $299 im in So Cal
> *


 thanks 4 the firestones homie hit me up if you get anymore :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Dec 21 2010, 05:26 PM~19387453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked  up a few milestars...couldnt find anymore 380's
> *


anybody have pic's of the milestars mounted on rims ?


----------



## lone star

250 a set shipped to you. 155/80/13s must be paid up front. limited quantites. no bullshitters. if u want tires hit me up. firestone supreme si.


----------



## ______________

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2010, 07:18 AM~19438716
> *250 a set shipped to you. 155/80/13s must be paid up front. limited quantites. no bullshitters. if u want tires hit me up. firestone supreme si.
> *


 :thumbsup: EBAY ITEM #: 290499402480


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Dec 28 2010, 03:14 PM~19441530
> *:thumbsup: EBAY ITEM #: 290499402480
> *


how many have u bought?


----------



## OLDTIME47

I GOT 4 SETS. AND 4 MORE SETS ON THE WAY.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Dec 28 2010, 05:00 PM~19442377
> *I GOT 4 SETS. AND 4 MORE SETS ON THE WAY.
> *


i just picked up 4 more sets today :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Dec 28 2010, 04:14 PM~19441530
> *:thumbsup: EBAY ITEM #: 290499402480
> *


322 for set of 4 :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2010, 08:18 AM~19438716
> *250 a set shipped to you. 155/80/13s must be paid up front. limited quantites. no bullshitters. if u want tires hit me up. firestone supreme si.
> *


firestone brand ?


----------



## west coast ridaz

need some tires who gots some


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 28 2010, 07:52 PM~19444516
> *need some tires who gots some
> *



i got some new milestars if your intrested


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 28 2010, 06:42 PM~19443174
> *322 for set of 4 :wow:
> *


Jus ordered a set off eBay was only $213


----------



## REVELATION13

> _Originally posted by LOUIE 61_@Dec 27 2010, 10:27 PM~19436300
> *thanks 4 the firestones homie hit me up if you get anymore :biggrin:
> *


No problem ! I will .


----------



## green ice

i just ordered 2 sets off of ebay $240 :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty_Three

what do those firestone supremes look like mounted ?


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Dec 29 2010, 01:39 PM~19450442
> *what do those firestone supremes look like mounted ?
> *


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Dec 29 2010, 02:39 PM~19450939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not too bad


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Dec 28 2010, 02:14 PM~19441530
> *:thumbsup: EBAY ITEM #: 290499402480
> *


just bought 4 of em, 213.00 shipped. he said they still got like 150 tires left


----------



## LocoSoCal

cant find them on Ebay


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2010, 08:18 AM~19438716
> *250 a set shipped to you. 155/80/13s must be paid up front. limited quantites. no bullshitters. if u want tires hit me up. firestone supreme si.
> *


where are you getting them from i thought they discontiued them???


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 30 2010, 09:13 AM~19457965
> *where are you getting them from i thought they discontiued them???
> *





the fr380 was discontinued


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 28 2010, 10:52 PM~19444516
> *need some tires who gots some
> *


i got 2 sets fr380s for sale brand new 300 for each set shipped to your door


----------



## 48221

:0


----------



## jessdogg

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 13 2010, 03:54 PM~18557419
> *Are there some companies that quit making them? YES
> 
> Can you still find them? YES
> 
> Firestone 155/80/13 (FR380 MODEL) White Walls , skinny as fuck too!
> 
> Set of four out the door, $ 212.00 (in san diego) all day, every day, Firestone will NOT discontinue this tire.
> 
> Call ANY Firestone!
> 
> Don’t be one of those fools who claims their rider is worth 50k, and won’t spend 200 on some tires!
> 
> This so-called tire controversy is officially SQUASHED!
> 
> Follow this link, select state and city and you will have white walls again.
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.firestonecompleteautocare.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.firestonecompleteautocare.com/</a>
> 
> *


CALLED FIRESTONE NONE IN STOCK..NONE AT WHAREHOUSE :angry:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jan 3 2011, 03:32 PM~19492434
> *CALLED FIRESTONE NONE IN STOCK..NONE AT WHAREHOUSE  :angry:
> *



they are long gone, discontiniued


----------



## jessdogg

DAM AND I HATE THOSE MILESTARS


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 30 2010, 07:05 AM~19457222
> *cant find them on Ebay
> *


they pulled them when they ran out ....i bought the last 30 of them


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jan 3 2011, 04:45 PM~19493057
> *DAM AND I HATE THOSE MILESTARS
> *


they look like 14's to me when there mounted .....just seem a bit to wide like a 175/70-14's


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jan 3 2011, 04:32 PM~19492434
> *CALLED FIRESTONE NONE IN STOCK..NONE AT WHAREHOUSE  :angry:
> *



yOUR 4 MONTHS BEHIND jESS


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Dec 29 2010, 03:39 PM~19450939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just started hearing about these tires. They look good. Is Firestone currently making these?


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 3 2011, 04:55 PM~19493173
> *they look like 14's to me when there mounted .....just seem a bit to wide like a 175/70-14's
> *



yea they do look like 14s, i have 4 milstars next to a stack of fr380s and 5 fr380s are the same size as 4 milestars stacked next to each other


----------



## 1979grandprix

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 13 2010, 08:52 PM~18560630
> *14's are for off roaders
> *


ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## D-Cheeze

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Jan 3 2011, 08:04 PM~19495454
> *I just started hearing about these tires. They look good. Is Firestone currently making these?
> *


The story I got was these are the tires that where available before the fr380's ...they also said the tires had been sitting in a wharehouse for Around 4 years and they where not in there inventory so basically they where forgotten about ....somebody realized it and put them up for sale ....they have to get them sold quick because they cannot legally sell a tire that's more then 5 years old ....after 5 years they have to be destroyed :wow:

I am hooking up a few sets for club members and close friends ....but 3 sets are going into my basement sealed in bags ....I aeint gonna be caught rolling on blackwalls and I will refuse to give Coker tire 125.00 ( there already planning on making some ) each for a 40 dollar tire...and am not riding 13 inch tires that look like 14 inchers Lol :biggrin:


----------



## lowridincalivato

so does anybody have a pic of a milestar mounted?....cuz damn,...i just bought a bunch of em....and im use to my 380's too


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 3 2011, 03:34 PM~19492446
> *they are long gone, discontiniued
> *


they are on back order, they are not discontinued


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 3 2011, 11:55 PM~19497427
> *The story I got was these are the tires that where available before the fr380's ...they also said the tires had been sitting in a wharehouse for Around 4 years and they where not in there inventory so basically they where forgotten about ....somebody realized it and put them up for sale ....they have to get them sold quick because they cannot legally sell a tire that's more then 5 years old ....after 5 years they have to be destroyed  :wow:
> 
> I am hooking up a few sets for club members and close friends ....but 3 sets are going into my basement sealed in bags ....I aeint gonna be caught rolling on blackwalls and I will refuse to give Coker tire 125.00 ( there already planning on making some ) each for a 40 dollar tire...and am not riding 13 inch tires that look like 14 inchers  Lol :biggrin:
> *


Thanks. Just too bad they don't make them anymore. At least we have the tiger paws. They look decent with tuff looking tread.


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jan 3 2011, 05:45 PM~19493057
> *DAM AND I HATE THOSE MILESTARS
> *


you dont like them?


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Jan 4 2011, 12:16 AM~19497593
> *so does anybody have a pic of a milestar mounted?....cuz damn,...i just bought a bunch of em....and im use to my 380's too
> *


*X1000000000*


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 4 2011, 12:48 AM~19498028
> *they are on back order, they are not discontinued
> *



they are discontiniued, contact firestone direct, not a store but headquarters.
this is the e mail i got.



Thank you for your e-mail. On your inquiry, the FR380 155/80R13 has been discontinued. The Primewell PS830/850 is available in 155/80R13. I have provided the basic installation package price below. This quote does not include shop fees, sales tax, TPMS fees or the optional Road Hazard Protection. 




Please contact your local Firestone Complete Auto Care Store for out the door pricing and possible in-store specials.


----------



## lone star

primewell WW or BW...????


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2011, 08:20 AM~19499300
> *primewell WW or BW...????
> *




bw


----------



## green ice

Summit Racing has firestone FR380 155/80 R13 listed on there website , gave them a call and they said it would be a drop shipment from the manufacture, i told the customer service rep to check if they had any available, he told me there where discontinued :0


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 4 2011, 09:15 AM~19499266
> *they are discontiniued, contact firestone direct, not a store but headquarters.
> this is the e mail i got.
> Thank you for your e-mail.  On your inquiry, the FR380 155/80R13 has been discontinued.  The Primewell PS830/850 is available in 155/80R13.  I have provided the basic installation package price below.  This quote does not include shop fees, sales tax, TPMS fees or the optional Road Hazard Protection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please contact your local Firestone Complete Auto Care Store for out the door pricing and possible in-store specials.
> *


Did they confirm if the Primewell is whitewall?


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Jan 4 2011, 03:53 PM~19502601
> *Did they confirm if the Primewell is whitewall?
> *




no its a blackwall


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 4 2011, 05:17 PM~19502863
> *no its a blackwall
> *


hang it up. they leaving us out to dry


----------



## CROWDS91

i still have plenty hercules in stock 55 a tire


----------



## 925rider

just got the last of my stash in   :0 :0


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 4 2011, 05:35 PM~19503693
> *just got the last of my stash in     :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ChevySSJunky

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 4 2011, 06:36 PM~19503702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Any for C-ZaLE :happysad:


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2011, 06:20 PM~19502904
> *hang it up. they leaving us out to dry
> *


 :nosad: We gotta do something.. someone said mass emails to Firestone?? Sure, I'm stocked up for awhile..But, what about a year or two down the road..What're we gonna do?? I guess i haven't looked too far ahead since I'm content right now with 3 sets of FR380's.. All I ride on is 13"s.. :happysad:


----------



## JustCruisin

Someone pick a date.. (sometime this month) and WE WILL ALL EMAIL Firestone about continuing the whitewalls.. unless they already sold the mold..


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jan 4 2011, 09:55 PM~19507228
> *Someone pick a date.. (sometime this month) and WE WILL ALL EMAIL Firestone about continuing the whitewalls.. unless they already sold the mold..
> *


Im down, but i have a friend who runs his own firestone store in the bay area. he has talked to some of the area and district managers about it and they dont care. he said hey told him there is not much profit in them, everyone carrys them out so they dont make $ on mount and balance so they dumped them. they would rather sell tires for our truck and suvs than these. i have emailed them several times but will again if your able to organize


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@Jan 4 2011, 08:54 PM~19506504
> *Any for C-ZaLE :happysad:
> *



not up for sale but would consider offers. but i paid on the high side to get these. they were discontiniued also


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 4 2011, 06:35 PM~19503693
> *just got the last of my stash in     :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM me if you like to sale a set


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 4 2011, 07:36 PM~19503702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 5 2011, 11:48 AM~19511111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



  the hankooks and firestones are my favorite


----------



## lone star

heard the firestone SI are sold out hno: hno:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2011, 03:21 PM~19512963
> *heard the firestone SI are sold out  hno:  hno:
> *


for real ? ....he was holding the last tires 75 tires for you ....lol :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 5 2011, 01:14 PM~19511803
> *   the hankooks and firestones are my favorite
> *


me to :cheesy:


----------



## lone star

yea well, i bought them all, kthanksbye


----------



## green ice

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2011, 05:21 PM~19512963
> *heard the firestone SI are sold out  hno:  hno:
> *


I bought 8 firestone tires yesterday on Ebay


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jan 5 2011, 03:48 PM~19513181
> *I bought 8 firestone tires yesterday on Ebay
> *


hopefully they can fill the order .....originaaly they said they where out and i guess they found a few more sets :biggrin:


----------



## green ice

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 5 2011, 05:52 PM~19513206
> *hopefully they can fill the order .....originaaly they said they where out and i guess they found a few more sets  :biggrin:
> *


I think they have some more tires laying around in there warehouse


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2011, 03:21 PM~19512963
> *heard the firestone SI are sold out  hno:  hno:
> *


 :banghead: hno: :run:


----------



## lil watcha

My set jus came in They look good and can't beat the price $213.00


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jan 5 2011, 10:35 PM~19517320
> *My set jus came in They look good and can't beat the price $213.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 I NEED ME A SET OF THOSE.


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2011, 03:21 PM~19512963
> *heard the firestone SI are sold out  hno:  hno:
> *


i hope not i wanted to grab another set


----------



## capone530

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jan 5 2011, 09:35 PM~19517320
> *My set jus came in They look good and can't beat the price $213.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i hope that price was with mounting and balancing...around here u can get skinny whites for 140$..its 205$ for the fat whites and usually u get free mount and balance..where did u pay 213. at? they got u!


----------



## capone530

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jan 5 2011, 09:35 PM~19517320
> *My set jus came in They look good and can't beat the price $213.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Btw ar those 13's or 14s cuz i do know the 14's cost more..we buy ours in Sacramento and pay those prices i told u. U can get a set of chinas for 309$ out the door with fat WW and for 285 with skinny WW. Just lettin u know man..


----------



## green ice

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jan 6 2011, 04:22 AM~19519025
> *Btw ar those 13's or 14s cuz i do know the 14's cost more..we buy ours in Sacramento and pay those prices i told u. U can get a set of chinas for 309$ out the door with fat WW and for 285 with skinny WW. Just lettin u know man..
> *


Those are 13' tires


----------



## green ice

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jan 6 2011, 04:20 AM~19519024
> *i hope that price was with mounting and balancing...around here u can get skinny whites for 140$..its 205$ for the fat whites and usually u get free mount and balance..where did u pay 213. at? they got u!
> *


He paid $213 just for the tires, if u got the hook up why don't u post them on this topic :uh:


----------



## LocoSoCal

no pics of the milstars ?


----------



## BIG D

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 19 2010, 06:49 PM~18853951
> *I emailed them
> *


Me too


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jan 6 2011, 03:20 AM~19519024
> *i hope that price was with mounting and balancing...around here u can get skinny whites for 140$..its 205$ for the fat whites and usually u get free mount and balance..where did u pay 213. at? they got u!
> *


yea ok, post pics of tires you bought with a reciept.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jan 6 2011, 02:22 AM~19519025
> *Btw ar those 13's or 14s cuz i do know the 14's cost more..we buy ours in Sacramento and pay those prices i told u. U can get a set of chinas for 309$ out the door with fat WW and for 285 with skinny WW. Just lettin u know man..*


maybe 5 years ago


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jan 6 2011, 02:22 AM~19519025
> *Btw ar those 13's or 14s cuz i do know the 14's cost more..we buy ours in Sacramento and pay those prices i told u. U can get a set of chinas for 309$ out the door with fat WW and for 285 with skinny WW. Just lettin u know man..
> *


can anyone from sac confirm this ? i think this guys talking out his ass and hasn't bought tires or wheels for a while.


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 6 2011, 11:36 AM~19521633
> *can anyone from sac confirm this ? i think this guys talking out his ass and hasn't bought tires or wheels for a while.
> *




i still here guys saying, i will just go to pep boys there 25 bucks.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 6 2011, 12:08 PM~19521911
> *i still here guys saying,  i will just go to pep boys there 25 bucks.
> *


LOL ......GO GET TEHM BLACK WALLS :biggrin: ...WHATS UP BRIAN ?


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 6 2011, 12:14 PM~19521939
> *LOL ......GO GET TEHM BLACK WALLS  :biggrin: ...WHATS UP BRIAN ?
> *



same ol, just working on the drop. trying to get it out this summer.


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jan 6 2011, 02:22 AM~19519025
> *Btw ar those 13's or 14s cuz i do know the 14's cost more..we buy ours in Sacramento and pay those prices i told u. U can get a set of chinas for 309$ out the door with fat WW and for 285 with skinny WW. Just lettin u know man..
> *




*Pinche mentirosa* :nono:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 6 2011, 12:17 PM~19521961
> *same ol, just working on the drop. trying to get it out this summer.
> *


NICE MAN :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jan 6 2011, 03:20 AM~19519024
> *i hope that price was with mounting and balancing...around here u can get skinny whites for 140$..its 205$ for the fat whites and usually u get free mount and balance..where did u pay 213. at? they got u!
> *


No one got me try and find firestones cheaper. Post up your tires for $140 probably black walls ha


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 6 2011, 11:36 AM~19521633
> *can anyone from sac confirm this ? i think this guys talking out his ass and hasn't bought tires or wheels for a while.
> *


every shop I called in Sac has milestars...


----------



## lone star

now that the firestone SI stash has dried up, i guess its milestars. glad i got 6 sets of skinnys :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jan 6 2011, 04:32 PM~19524038
> *every shop I called in Sac has milestars...
> *



did you get prices?? im sure they were more than $140


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jan 6 2011, 04:20 AM~19519024
> *i hope that price was with mounting and balancing...around here u can get skinny whites for 140$..its 205$ for the fat whites and usually u get free mount and balance..where did u pay 213. at? they got u!
> *


PM me with info on these sets of FOUR for $140. I'm interested in buying A LOT of them and would make it worth your leg work for hooking it up with your contacts or even doing business through you. Also info on those 13's with tires mounted for $309.

If i don't hear from you, i'll just consider it that you haven't bought wheels in a LONG time and are still using prices from 8 years ago


----------



## Sixty_Three

i wanna know which one of you fuckers bought all those firestone supreme si's :guns: :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 6 2011, 10:26 PM~19526621
> *i wanna know which one of you fuckers bought all those firestone supreme si's :guns: :biggrin:
> *


I know who it was...  He rolls a *flat black, 4-door Ratrod* and needs those Firestones for his 13"* bolt-ons*...


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jan 6 2011, 08:35 PM~19526753
> *I know who it was...   He rolls a flat black, 4-door Ratrod and needs those Firestones for his 13" bolt-ons...
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 602 Monte

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 6 2011, 01:08 PM~19521911
> *i still here guys saying,  i will just go to pep boys there 25 bucks.
> *


Got a call like that last week,he called back the next day and bought a set from me.


----------



## LocoSoCal

*If anybody has a set of firestones for sale , PLEASE PM a price , Thanx !!!*


----------



## green ice

My firestone tires came in today, I'm set with enough to last me for awhile :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 6 2011, 10:26 PM~19526621
> *i wanna know which one of you fuckers bought all those firestone supreme si's :guns: :biggrin:
> *


Those Supreme SI tires havent been manufactured for at least 5 years... they better check the date codes and unload them soon! :0


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 7 2011, 02:23 PM~19532896
> *Those Supreme SI tires havent been manufactured for at least 5 years... they better check the date codes and unload them soon!  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jan 6 2011, 08:35 PM~19526753
> *I know who it was...   He rolls a flat black, 4-door Ratrod and needs those Firestones for his 13" bolt-ons...
> *


I didn't buy them all but I got a few sets ..... Just for myself , my uso's and a few close friends ..... :biggrin: 




















































































And by the way it's a 2dr hatchback not a four dour


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 7 2011, 11:00 PM~19536946
> *I didn't buy them  all but I got a few sets ..... Just for myself , my uso's and a few close friends ..... :biggrin:
> And by the way it's a 2dr hatchback not a four dour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the tint that low on the windsheild is illegal out here...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2011, 06:51 AM~19538446
> *the tint that low on the windsheild is illegal out here...
> *


here to


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2011, 05:51 AM~19538446
> *the tint that low on the windsheild is illegal out here...
> *


Really ....that's a trip ...shit in arizona you can have the windshield fully tinted up to 20 %


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 8 2011, 12:00 AM~19536946
> *I didn't buy them  all but I got a few sets ..... Just for myself , my uso's and a few close friends ..... :biggrin:
> And by the way it's a 2dr hatchback not a four dour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got an LTD, i know you got a LTD too, does that count? :x:


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 8 2011, 09:13 AM~19539333
> *Really ....that's a trip ...shit in arizona you can have the windshield fully tinted up to 20 %
> *


No you cant . No US state allows you to fully tint a windshield. AZ tint laws are just like 99.9% of Tint laws throughout the US. The only difference from state to state is the percentage 





> *Windshield Non-reflective tint is allowed along the top of the windshield above the manufacturer's AS-1 line.*


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 8 2011, 10:05 PM~19545021
> *No you cant . No US state allows you to fully tint a windshield. AZ tint laws are just like 99.9% of Tint laws throughout the US. The only difference from state to state is the percentage
> *


That's weird ? About 7-8 years ago my uncle came in az and he had his front window tinted and I said the same thing isn't that illegal and he told me no ....maybe somethings changed ? Idk


----------



## miguel62

anyone know where i can find some 155/80 r13 tires with the ww of course...i called every firestone for their tires but they said they dont carry them anymore?????  I went to walmart, expert tire and uniroyal and no one has them anymore where are yall getting this milestone tires and who makes them where can i order them???


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 9 2011, 12:05 AM~19545021
> *No you cant . No US state allows you to fully tint a windshield. AZ tint laws are just like 99.9% of Tint laws throughout the US. The only difference from state to state is the percentage
> *


You can go to an eye doctor and get them to write you a medical exemption slip for light sensitivity. Keep it in your glove box and if you get pulled over just show them the medical exemption and tell them to have a nice day.


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Jan 9 2011, 11:19 AM~19547314
> *anyone know where i can find some 155/80 r13 tires with the ww of course...i called every firestone for their tires but they said they dont carry them anymore?????  I went to walmart, expert tire and uniroyal and no one has them anymore where are yall getting this milestone tires and who makes them where can i order them???
> *


try NTB (national tire & battery) don't know there is one where your 
from,but you can try it on line...they carry 155-80-13 SIGMA store brand made by
cooper tire, its considerd there economy passenger tire,i picked up 2 sets...
each set for $168 out the door...they look way better than milestar mud tires...
Sigma tires look close to the cornells....


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 9 2011, 01:09 PM~19547664
> *You can go to an eye doctor and get them to write you a medical exemption slip for light sensitivity. Keep it in your glove box and if you get pulled over just show them the medical exemption and tell them to have a nice day.
> *


I know here.On pretty much dam near all the windshilds i've seen there's a hash mark on either side of the glass.I was told you were not supposed to go lower than that.But idk


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Jan 9 2011, 11:19 AM~19547314
> *anyone know where i can find some 155/80 r13 tires with the ww of course...i called every firestone for their tires but they said they dont carry them anymore?????  I went to walmart, expert tire and uniroyal and no one has them anymore where are yall getting this milestone tires and who makes them where can i order them???
> *


also,firestones are still available they just have to do a search,sometimes
pay like $25 more but well worth it...last week i purchased a set $210...i too
am stocking up for tire doomsday...but like said before NTB $168 a set


----------



## miguel62

thanks


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jan 9 2011, 01:50 PM~19547926
> *try NTB (national tire & battery) don't know there is one where your
> from,but you can try it on line...they carry 155-80-13 SIGMA store brand made by
> cooper tire, its considerd there economy passenger tire,i picked up 2 sets...
> each set for $168 out the door...they look way better than milestar mud tires...
> Sigma tires look close to the cornells....
> *


I heard of those sigmas...any mounted pics?


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 11 2011, 10:12 PM~19571568
> *I heard of those sigmas...any mounted pics?
> *


no, i don't have'm mounted, i have them for spares....


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Jan 9 2011, 11:19 AM~19547314
> *anyone know where i can find some 155/80 r13 tires with the ww of course...i called every firestone for their tires but they said they dont carry them anymore?????  I went to walmart, expert tire and uniroyal and no one has them anymore where are yall getting this milestone tires and who makes them where can i order them???
> *



I thought it was all good with Uniroyal.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Jan 9 2011, 12:19 PM~19547314
> *anyone know where i can find some 155/80 r13 tires with the ww of course...i called every firestone for their tires but they said they dont carry them anymore?????  I went to walmart, expert tire and uniroyal and no one has them anymore where are yall getting this milestone tires and who makes them where can i order them???
> *


HOW MUCH WOULD YOU PAY FOR A NEW SET FR380'S SHIPPED? :happysad:


----------



## lone star

get ready for the drought. dont say you werent warned :biggrin:


----------



## 62ssrag

i can 155/80r13 just found out the other day will post details later and prices located in O.C. also got them 175/70r14 3 sets in stock.


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jan 12 2011, 01:03 PM~19574923
> *HOW MUCH WOULD YOU PAY FOR A NEW SET FR380'S SHIPPED? :happysad:
> *


300


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 11 2011, 11:12 PM~19571568
> *I heard of those sigmas...any mounted pics?
> *


anyone? I heard they been selling quite a bit.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Jan 12 2011, 06:17 PM~19577977
> *300
> *


any higher offers?


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jan 12 2011, 07:49 PM~19580271
> *any higher offers?
> *


301.00


----------



## green ice

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 13 2011, 03:00 AM~19583643
> *301.00
> *


302.50 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2011, 12:09 PM~19574982
> *get ready for the drought. dont say you werent warned  :biggrin:
> *


 :run: :run: :run: 
:drama:


----------



## JasonJ

Someone will always "find" some tires... but if there is a particular kind you like it wouldnt hurt to buy some extras. Theres a warehouse with several containers full of 155/80/13 Hankooks in the LA area just waiting to be "found" lol... Probably waiting on everything else to dry up, then sell at a premium. :happysad:


----------



## ChevySSJunky

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2011, 11:09 AM~19574982
> *get ready for the drought. dont say you werent warned  :biggrin:
> *




Thats for damn sure............THATS why we gotS to stay ready, so we dont have to get ready ! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2011, 12:09 PM~19574982
> *get ready for the drought. dont say you werent warned  :biggrin:
> *



hno: hno:


----------



## flakes23

Just picked me up some mastercraft 155 80 13 ww today. and found some fr380's yesterday.Just gotta get out there and look.


----------



## firme63ragtop

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jan 14 2011, 02:29 PM~19596733
> *Just picked me up some mastercraft 155 80 13 ww today. and found some fr380's yesterday.Just gotta get out there and look.
> *


  how do the mastercrafts look ? do they look as good as tha fr380's ?


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Jan 14 2011, 02:31 PM~19597998
> * how do the mastercrafts look ?  do they look as good as tha fr380's ?
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Jan 14 2011, 03:31 PM~19597998
> * how do the mastercrafts look ?  do they look as good as tha fr380's ?
> *


how much they run u??


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jan 14 2011, 12:29 PM~19596733
> *Just picked me up some mastercraft 155 80 13 ww today. and found some fr380's yesterday.Just gotta get out there and look.
> *


almost like coopers


----------



## AGUILAR3

I need a single HERCULES in SoCal :yessad:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

Sigmas looks like cornells


----------



## raiders1

Anybody interested in some coopers?


----------



## Vayzfinest

i got a set of Firestones fr380. highest offer takes them.


----------



## AGUILAR3

I counted maybe 7-10 sets of 13" tires from various swap meet vendors/sellers at the Pomona Swap Meet (SoCal)...all under $240


----------



## 62ssrag

i got 155/80r13 milestar coming in 10 sets first come first serve prefer to sell locally cash transaction $280 pm if interstead.


----------



## 925rider

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lowridincalivato

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 6 2011, 05:15 AM~19519154
> *no pics of the milstars ?
> *


X2


----------



## gasman

how can there be drama lowrider magazine has an add where coker has 4 ply tires in 13/14 inch


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jan 19 2011, 09:55 AM~19638847
> *how can there be drama lowrider magazine has an add where coker has 4 ply tires in 13/14 inch
> *



because no one wants those :wow:


----------



## gasman

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 19 2011, 12:56 PM~19638852
> *because no one wants those :wow:
> *


really y not? whats so bad about them anyway how much are they


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jan 19 2011, 04:14 PM~19641791
> *really y not? whats so bad about them anyway how much are they
> *



over priced and quality :wow:


----------



## AndrewH

It's funny I was flippin through a catalogue yesterday, and every line I saw had white walls in bigger sizes, and blackwall only in lowrider sizes. Can there seriously be more demand for a 215-75-14 WW than a 175-75 WW? Same with 13s, big sizes all have whitewalls, get anywhere close to a 165 and BW ONLY.

How many people are lowriding? like 100?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 20 2011, 02:18 PM~19650202
> *It's funny I was flippin through a catalogue yesterday, and every line I saw had white walls in bigger sizes, and blackwall only in lowrider sizes. Can there seriously be more demand for a 215-75-14 WW than a 175-75 WW? Same with 13s, big sizes all have whitewalls, get anywhere close to a 165 and BW ONLY.
> 
> How many people are lowriding? like 100?
> *



You would thing that One of these larger companies is gonna catch on someday.As long as theres 13 rims being made atleast


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 20 2011, 02:30 PM~19650322
> *You would thing that One of these larger companies is gonna catch on someday.As long as theres 13 rims being made atleast
> *


Big tire companies make their money off of contracts to supply tires to new auto manufacturers.... how many 2011 cars do you see rolling off the assembly line with 13" wheels??? If Toyota were to have their wheel suppliers make a weird size like a 16.345" rim for their Camry, bet yo azz you would see new 16.345" tires in production like it wasnt shit! Money talks, and lowriders with 13s and 14s are like a grain of sand in the big picture. Thats why alot of the ones you DO see are off brands.... big companies are on to bigger and better things. Why run a plant making 13" tires that sell for $35 when the same plant can make larger tires that sell for 10x that???

13's are quickly becoming a dinosaur... specialty tire from now on.


----------



## green ice

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 20 2011, 07:11 PM~19652766
> *Big tire companies make their money off of contracts to supply tires to new auto manufacturers.... how many 2011 cars do you see rolling off the assembly line with 13" wheels??? If Toyota were to have their wheel suppliers make a weird size like a 16.345" rim for their Camry, bet yo azz you would see new 16.345" tires in production like it wasnt shit! Money talks, and lowriders with 13s and 14s are like a grain of sand in the big picture. Thats why alot of the ones you DO see are off brands.... big companies are on to bigger and better things. Why run a plant making 13" tires that sell for $35 when the same plant can make larger tires that sell for 10x that???
> 
> 13's are quickly becoming a dinosaur... specialty tire from now on.
> *


Your exactly rite on point, lowriding will only be for the people who can afford spend top dollar for there ride , one good thing will come out of it, you will see alot less of those cars just riding on spokes


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 20 2011, 07:11 PM~19652766
> *Big tire companies make their money off of contracts to supply tires to new auto manufacturers.... how many 2011 cars do you see rolling off the assembly line with 13" wheels??? If Toyota were to have their wheel suppliers make a weird size like a 16.345" rim for their Camry, bet yo azz you would see new 16.345" tires in production like it wasnt shit! Money talks, and lowriders with 13s and 14s are like a grain of sand in the big picture. Thats why alot of the ones you DO see are off brands.... big companies are on to bigger and better things. Why run a plant making 13" tires that sell for $35 when the same plant can make larger tires that sell for 10x that???
> 
> 13's are quickly becoming a dinosaur... specialty tire from now on.
> *


Tru to the above.But them companies could keep the same molds an charge twice as much for the same tire.Example every one talks about the firestone tires,so why not.The demand is there,or atlest it will be shortly after guys are buying up 20 sets at a time an sitting on them.

It's gona get to the point where these people better catch up.An atleast make a run of XXXXX tires a year to atlest keep the masses happy.An if anything it's gonna keep the price at twice of where they were.t


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 20 2011, 11:19 PM~19655589
> *Tru to the above.But them companies could keep the same molds an charge twice as much for the same tire.Example every one talks about the firestone tires,so why not.The demand is there,or atlest it will be shortly after guys are buying up 20 sets at a time an sitting on them.
> 
> It's gona get to the point where these people better catch up.An atleast make a run of XXXXX tires a year to atlest keep the masses happy.An if anything it's gonna keep the price at twice of where they were.t
> *


Those guys are DICKS arent they!?!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 20 2011, 11:37 PM~19655830
> *Those guys are DICKS arent they!?!?!?  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah i seen your stack.

I have honkooks now.As sonn as they wear out i'm goin 5.20's

My 72 spoke players deserve the new 5.20's.Not cooker garbage either


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 6 2011, 09:26 PM~19526621
> *i wanna know which one of you fuckers bought all those firestone supreme si's :guns: :biggrin:
> *


some idiots posted a link or started spreading the news, and poof, they were gone. all mine were xmas gifts to me, from me. 

time for the next brand.....


----------



## firme63ragtop

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 21 2011, 12:37 AM~19655830
> *Those guys are DICKS arent they!?!?!?  :biggrin:
> *


  HAAAAHAAAAH ITS CALLED SURVIVAL OF THE FITTEST ! :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Jan 21 2011, 11:07 AM~19658502
> *some idiots posted a link or started spreading the news, and poof, they were gone. all mine were xmas gifts to me, from me.
> 
> time for the next brand.....
> *


LMAO


----------



## 94pimplac

ttt


----------



## lowridincalivato

mounted my last 2 380's :tears: 











guess ill be rollin milestars for a while


----------



## scrape'n-by

got last set our warehouse had of kumhos 180bucks and this sucks there top making them..called pepboys and they had a few cornells left for 38bucks each..


----------



## cwb4eva

got my 13s at a used tire place pepboys only had 1 but my tires still had nipples n lookd brandnew.. however payd 180 mountd n all :happysad:


----------



## Money Mike

I work for Bridgestone/Firestone in N. Texas. My boss told me that the FR380 line has been discontinued. Does Cooper still make 13" WW?


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jan 21 2011, 12:11 AM~19655501
> *Your exactly rite on point, lowriding will only be for the people who can afford spend top dollar for there ride , one good thing will come out of it, you will see alot less of those cars just riding on spokes
> *


I roll 13's daily. Guess im gonna have to buy a different car to ride daily or start running 14's.


----------



## imgntnschgo

i have a set, brand new never mounted 155-80-13's (FR380's) sticker still
on tires...will trade for a set of 13" Hankooks (H714) i'm located in chicago


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 29 2011, 09:05 AM~19729750
> *I work for Bridgestone/Firestone in N. Texas. My boss told me that the FR380 line has been discontinued. Does Cooper still make 13" WW?
> *



your about 3 months late


----------



## JustCruisin

I seem to have an unlimited supply of 155x80x13's around here! Just checked all the shops yesterday...





















except they are blackwalls... :angry:


----------



## MR.*512*

*which brand of tires in a 13" with ww are not discontinued ?? thnx !!*


----------



## 94pimplac

ttt


----------



## DanielDucati

plenty to go around of the tigerpaws and marshals 155/80/13's white walls and the hankook 14's around here.....:thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 20 2011, 07:11 PM~19652766
> *Big tire companies make their money off of contracts to supply tires to new auto manufacturers.... how many 2011 cars do you see rolling off the assembly line with 13" wheels???
> 13's are quickly becoming a dinosaur... specialty tire from now on.
> *



But they make 13-15" balloon, non factory size tires in WW! 

Thats what I dont get! whos buying $30 185-85s, 180-85s,185-80s, that wouldnt settle for a blackwall or to be one size off? 


It is possible that these tires are very old stock, and the skinny WWs have simply ran out before the balloon white walls, and skinny black walls. But wouldnt someone question why 155/80-13WWs,175/75-14WW and 195/60-15WWs have sold out? Even then, the 15" tire is not popular with the lowrider croud, but that is the equivalent, and they disappeared at the same time...

Factory parts only have to be available for a decade after production of that vehicle, so aftermarket and service tires is what we've been using, unless some europe had micro luxury cars in the 90s..

I know some day someone will take initiative,before we are all painting WWs on, or maybe someone already has, but I'm just scared it'll go the way of the choker premium sports. Even if the quality and looks were there, its the price of a disposable tire. Not that paying over $50 for a tire is ridiculous, but when you know they should be half that,it hurts mr piggy banks feelings.

Hopefully its all just mass misunderstandings,and no one has thrown their molds away yet. I dont know if they still make Cornell 1000's, after they had bad publicity with some larger sizes failing, but that used to be my standby (even though I had to drive 2 hrs to get them), but they still have plenty in the warehouses.


----------



## CaliLiving

http://www.discountedwheelwarehouse.com/Di...1&pn=HT-1003475 ???? hankook 13'z ?


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by CaliLiving_@Jan 30 2011, 02:40 PM~19738308
> *http://www.discountedwheelwarehouse.com/Di...1&pn=HT-1003475 ???? hankook 13'z ?
> *


you might wanna call first before you order :nicoderm:


----------



## CaliLiving

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 30 2011, 03:45 PM~19738356
> *you might wanna call first before you order :nicoderm:
> *



why?


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by CaliLiving_@Jan 30 2011, 05:59 PM~19738459
> *why?
> *


Just because its on the website doesn't mean they have them in stock


----------



## green ice

> _Originally posted by CaliLiving_@Jan 30 2011, 04:40 PM~19738308
> *http://www.discountedwheelwarehouse.com/Di...1&pn=HT-1003475 ???? hankook 13'z ?
> *


I called that website there are out of stock of whitewalls, they will not get anymore in stock


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by CaliLiving_@Jan 30 2011, 02:40 PM~19738308
> *http://www.discountedwheelwarehouse.com/Di...1&pn=HT-1003475 ???? hankook 13'z ?
> *



i could find you some if the price is right


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

I can get marshalls for 300 shipped to your door


----------



## jojo67

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

Still say Ya'll buggin


----------



## flaked85

IF 155-80 13'S ARE GETTING SO HARD TO FIND.GET A 165-80-13.


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 31 2011, 08:45 PM~19751039
> *IF 155-80 13'S ARE GETTING SO HARD TO FIND.GET A 165-80-13.
> *





















no balloon tires...please lets not all have to resort to balloon tires


----------



## JustCruisin

:naughty:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 31 2011, 10:45 PM~19751039
> *IF 155-80 13'S ARE GETTING SO HARD TO FIND.GET A 165-80-13.
> *


 :uh: just buy some marshals from me :biggrin: no balloon tires


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Feb 3 2011, 11:31 PM~19783556
> *:uh: just buy some marshals from me :biggrin: no balloon tires
> *


Seen a pic of those Marshalls, don't look too bad.. Tread pattern-wise.. I'm busy stock-piling FR380's to last me for a long time..


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 31 2011, 07:45 PM~19751039
> *IF 155-80 13'S ARE GETTING SO HARD TO FIND.GET A 165-80-13.
> *


those look like milestars, ill roll my stocks before rolling anything but a 155 with a white wall


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

Just found fr380s dirt cheap


----------



## green ice

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Feb 3 2011, 11:54 PM~19783785
> *Just found fr380s dirt cheap
> *


Where at?


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Feb 1 2011, 01:46 AM~19752815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no balloon tires...please lets not all have to resort to balloon tires
> *




YOU CAN'T EVEN TELL THE DIFFERENCE ON THE CAR
THE TIRE IS ABOUT A 1/2'' TALLER.NO BALLOONS HERE.ALL I ROLL IS 155-80-13'S ON MY CARS.I WAS JUST SHARING A BACKUP PLAN FOR ALL THE RIDERS ON HERE THAT CAN'T FIND 155'S.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Feb 4 2011, 01:31 AM~19783556
> *:uh: just buy some marshals from me :biggrin: no balloon tires
> *



WHAT THE FUCK IS A MARSHALL.I HAVE A STACK OF FIRESTONES HOMIE,AND I CAN STILL GET THEM HERE FOR $206.00 CASH FOR ALL 4.JUST TRYIN TO HELP ALL YOU FOOLS THAT ARE GONNA BE RUNNIN BLACKWALLS SOON. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 4 2011, 06:20 AM~19785480
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS A MARSHALL.I HAVE A STACK OF FIRESTONES HOMIE,AND I CAN STILL GET THEM HERE FOR $206.00 CASH FOR ALL 4.JUST TRYIN TO HELP ALL YOU FOOLS THAT ARE GONNA BE RUNNIN BLACKWALLS SOON. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 4 2011, 06:20 AM~19785480
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS A MARSHALL.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 4 2011, 08:20 AM~19785480
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS A MARSHALL.I HAVE A STACK OF FIRESTONES HOMIE,AND I CAN STILL GET THEM HERE FOR $206.00 CASH FOR ALL 4.JUST TRYIN TO HELP ALL YOU FOOLS THAT ARE GONNA BE RUNNIN BLACKWALLS SOON. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Let me buy some firestones from ya dana :biggrin:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

I to have a couple of sets of firestones but need more


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Feb 4 2011, 01:17 PM~19786787
> *I to have a couple of sets of firestones but need more
> *


I'M STACKING THEM UP ALSO HOMIE.


----------



## capone530

i will agree...whitewalls are getting harder to find but its still not impossible..i even went to the leschaub here in my town..i live in lil town only about 10k ppl and they can still order a 155/80 13 in whitewall...so if they can get them then anybody can...lol..but i do agree they are getting harder to find. lucky for me my last set of 13's lasted 2 yrs


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Sep 20 2010, 12:31 PM~18612078
> *SOLD
> *


\
damn


----------



## Double Ease

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jan 31 2011, 10:46 PM~19752815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no balloon tires...please lets not all have to resort to balloon tires
> *


 :0 I have one of those! Except mine says "Passenger Tire Gauge".


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 4 2011, 07:31 PM~19790939
> *:0 I have one of those!  Except mine says "Passenger Tire Gauge".
> *


that makes mines just that much better... :biggrin:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jan 19 2011, 12:55 PM~19638847
> *how can there be drama lowrider magazine has an add where coker has 4 ply tires in 13/14 inch
> *


denmon tires went out of business they were making the choker


----------



## Vayzfinest

drama...?


----------



## SS520

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 6 2011, 10:16 AM~19800622
> *drama...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any for sale?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 6 2011, 09:16 AM~19800622
> *drama...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 6 2011, 10:16 AM~19800622
> *drama...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOL, THAT PICTURE WAS POSTED EARLIER IN THIS TOPIC JACKASS.


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Feb 6 2011, 04:34 PM~19802837
> *LOL, THAT PICTURE WAS POSTED EARLIER IN THIS TOPIC JACKASS.
> *



dumb fuck, i took that pic yesterday


----------



## WESTUP702

been rollin the fr380s for years now good tire...just not for 3 wheelin...lol


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Feb 6 2011, 04:07 PM~19803021
> *been rollin the fr380s for years now good tire...just not for 3 wheelin...lol
> *



really? i was considering them but i do alot of three wheeling :happysad:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 7 2011, 10:38 AM~19807912
> *really? i was considering them but i do alot of three wheeling  :happysad:
> *


I THINK WHAT HE'S TRYING TO SAY IS THAT IT WOULDN'T BE A SMART THING TO DO SINCE THEY ARE HARD TO GET.... :0


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 7 2011, 09:43 AM~19807955
> *I THINK WHAT HE'S TRYING TO SAY IS THAT IT WOULDN'T BE A SMART THING TO DO SINCE THEY ARE HARD TO GET....  :0
> *



o yeah makes sence thanks for clearin that up


----------



## .TODD

some somewhere one day one of these big CEO's marketing department will say hey! what about these people of this lifestyle? someones gotta service them :dunno: why not us? so as long there is money to be made they will keep making them


----------



## .TODD

as more and more companys discontinue another company will be lining there pockets more and more


----------



## green ice

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 7 2011, 03:10 PM~19809830
> *some somewhere one day one of these big CEO's marketing department will say hey! what about these people of this lifestyle? someones gotta service them  :dunno:  why not us? so as long there is money to be made they will keep making them
> *


 Keep on dreaming man, cuz they could care less about lowridering its all about making money with big tires


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 22 2010, 09:58 PM~19137812
> *i took these pics of the uniroyal tigerpaws mounted yesterday at the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 6 2011, 12:16 PM~19800622
> *drama...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


call me homie i need a couple sets...how much u waant for a set???


----------



## Vayzfinest

Wut up fool, not for sale sorry gordo


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 8 2011, 04:17 PM~19819437
> *Wut up fool, not for sale sorry gordo
> *


Stingy hoe lol


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Feb 6 2011, 07:07 PM~19803021
> *been rollin the fr380s for years now good tire...just not for 3 wheelin...lol
> *




I REALLY DON'T THINK THEY MAKE A GOOD TIRE FOR 3 WHEELING,NO MATTER WHAT BRAND


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 8 2011, 09:47 PM~19821353
> *Stingy hoe lol
> *



YOU NEED SOME FIRESTONES? CALL ME HOMIE.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 6 2011, 06:53 PM~19802964
> *dumb fuck, i took that pic yesterday
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 6 2011, 01:16 PM~19800622
> *drama...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YO CHARLIE I WAS THINKIN THE SAME THING. DRAMA???? :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 9 2011, 08:05 AM~19825417
> *YOU NEED SOME FIRESTONES? CALL ME HOMIE.
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 13 2010, 08:52 PM~18560630
> *14's are for off roaders
> *


x99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

N e one wanna trade 2 tires for some brand new never been mounted 4 ton bmh coils full stack pm me if interested


----------



## Nasty

i dislike all you assholes with 6 sets sitting in your garages collecting dust!!!!  




 

had to put my stocks back on :uh:


----------



## JustCruisin

It's the *Tirepocalypse*, ya can't be too prepared! :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 11 2011, 05:33 PM~19846218
> *It's the Tirepocalypse, ya can't be too prepared!  :biggrin:
> *


Local firestone here in Maryland have 155/80/13 for 48.00 a piece...


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 11 2011, 04:39 PM~19847461
> *Local firestone here in Maryland have 155/80/13 for 48.00 a piece...
> *




white wall???


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 11 2011, 06:39 PM~19847461
> *Local firestone here in Maryland have 155/80/13 for 48.00 a piece...
> *


Huh, Maryland.. I always forget that place is a state.. :420:


----------



## CoupeDTS

I just picked up a set 46 a piece. Some rural places had a couple but were 59 a piece :0 I told em youre stuck with those things buddy lol.


----------



## Classic - Landau




----------



## lastminute

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 22 2010, 09:58 PM~19137812
> *i took these pics of the uniroyal tigerpaws mounted yesterday at the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much PSI did you put in them? Some guy had some Uniroyal so I bought the set. I'm hoping they look as good as yours. Do you know if they are still making them?


----------



## mr84caprice

Yes uniroyal still makes them as well as milestar, firestone, and hankook but I was told that the firestone and hankook are on a nationwide backorder for at least 6-8 weeks I hope this info is helpful. uffin:  :420:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Feb 17 2011, 09:04 AM~19892323
> *Yes uniroyal still makes them as well as milestar, firestone, and hankook  but I was told that the firestone and hankook are on a nationwide backorder for at least 6-8 weeks I hope this info is helpful. uffin:    :420:
> *




no longer being made :wow: only whats left in wharehouses


----------



## MR FLAMBOYANT

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Feb 17 2011, 09:04 AM~19892323
> *Yes uniroyal still makes them as well as milestar, firestone, and hankook  but I was told that the firestone and hankook are on a nationwide backorder for at least 6-8 weeks I hope this info is helpful. uffin:    :420:
> *


last i checked even the uniroyal tigerpaws are on back order :wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Feb 11 2011, 12:40 PM~19845927
> *i dislike all you assholes with 6 sets sitting in your garages collecting dust!!!!
> 
> 
> had to put my stocks back on  :uh:
> *


i only have 5 sets ...not 6 :biggrin:


----------



## 48221

ttt


----------



## 602 Monte

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Feb 17 2011, 02:08 AM~19890725
> *How much PSI did you put in them? Some guy had some Uniroyal so I bought the set. I'm hoping they look as good as yours. Do you know if they are still making them?
> *


They are still out there,they do look pretty clean.


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by MR FLAMBOYANT_@Feb 17 2011, 04:05 PM~19893828
> *last i checked even the uniroyal tigerpaws are on back order  :wow:
> *


pleeeenty of them here


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Feb 20 2011, 11:20 PM~19920364
> *pleeeenty of them here
> *


I kinda like em


----------



## 13OZKAR

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 17 2011, 04:04 PM~19894791
> *i only have 5 sets ...not 6  :biggrin:
> *


ME 2 :biggrin: !!! 4SETS OF THE MILESTAR... N 2SETS OF N.O.S 5.20's!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 48221

:0


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## ralph9577

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Feb 11 2011, 12:40 PM~19845927
> *i dislike all you assholes with 6 sets sitting in your garages collecting dust!!!!
> 
> 
> had to put my stocks back on  :uh:
> *


thats 20 sets :biggrin: 

if you need a set i have them in san jose ready to go :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Feb 22 2011, 11:15 AM~19932605
> *thats 20 sets  :biggrin:
> 
> if you need a set i have them in san jose ready to go :biggrin:
> *


SAN JOSE?? YOU ALREADY RUN OUT OF ROOM AT YOUR SHOP IN BACK OF THE HOUSE?? :wow:


----------



## scrape'n-by

maxxis is still making 155/80's ww look into them..also guardier road kings super skinny and nice tires..


----------



## ralph9577

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 22 2011, 10:25 AM~19932651
> *SAN JOSE?? YOU ALREADY RUN OUT OF ROOM AT YOUR SHOP IN BACK OF THE HOUSE?? :wow:
> *


na put some at tommys house so i dont have to ship :biggrin:


----------



## srt1

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 17 2011, 04:04 PM~19894791
> *i only have 5 sets ...not 6  :biggrin:
> *


uh................
i better gets me some. they still gott'em on tha east side?


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Oct 20 2010, 12:18 AM~18858278
> *feedback on the Maxxis P155/80R13 MA-1 ww?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*i heard they still make these....*


----------



## CARNE ASADA

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 24 2011, 07:24 PM~19954409
> *i heard they still make these....
> *


they still got em but they are big and ugly. TRUST ME


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by CARNE ASADA_@Feb 24 2011, 08:53 PM~19954654
> *they still got em but they are big and ugly. TRUST ME
> *


better than nuthing...guess that foos will quit 3 wheeling there 13's now :0


----------



## luxurymnte8788

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 7 2011, 02:10 PM~19809830
> *some somewhere one day one of these big CEO's marketing department will say hey! what about these people of this lifestyle? someones gotta service them  :dunno:  why not us? so as long there is money to be made they will keep making them
> *



x2 shit theres allways tires for the low not lettin out my secrets tho :biggrin:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

ive got a couple of sets of fr 380s for sale


----------



## CoupeDTS

sold mine for 370 and buddy sold his for 400, and I got others lined up to pay that much, just to show what the market is for em :wow:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 3 2011, 10:11 AM~20006584
> *sold mine for 370 and buddy sold his for 400, and I got others lined up to pay that much, just to show what the market is for em :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## ralph9577

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 3 2011, 10:11 AM~20006584
> *sold mine for 370 and buddy sold his for 400, and I got others lined up to pay that much, just to show what the market is for em :wow:
> *


JUST SEEN A GUY ON EBAY THAT WANTS 800 A SET :wow:


----------



## imgntnschgo

i have a brand new set, never mounted fr380's,$350 shipped


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by srt1_@Feb 24 2011, 03:07 AM~19948021
> *uh................
> i better gets me some. they still gott'em on tha east side?
> *


i got a set for you uso


----------



## capone530

i dunno what your guys issue is.. i was in sac a few weeks back buyin new tires.. the shop i was at had skinny whites for 170 for a set of 4 and fat whites for 200.
you guys act like these tires cannot be found..i had posted the area where the shop was on this topic or another one..same place u can get a set of 13in chinas with tires for about 310-370 out the door depending on how u deal with them. bought 3 sets of rims from there and never had an issue with quality or performance.


----------



## ralph9577

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Mar 4 2011, 01:33 AM~20012706
> *i dunno what your guys issue is.. i was in sac a few weeks back buyin new tires.. the shop i was at had skinny whites for 170 for a set of 4 and fat whites for 200.
> you guys act like these tires cannot be found..i had posted the area where the shop was on this topic or another one..same place u can get a set of 13in chinas with tires for about 310-370 out the door depending on how u deal with them. bought 3 sets of rims from there and never had an issue with quality or performance.
> *


yea they are milestars if you like the 14" look its coo


----------



## jvasquez

I found a few sets of Marshalls in Dallas. They look nice compared to alot of other tires out there. I bought 2 sets, just in case.


----------



## green ice

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 4 2011, 11:17 AM~20014243
> *I found a few sets of Marshalls in Dallas. They look nice compared to alot of other tires out there. I bought 2 sets, just in case.
> *


Did you buy them at first discount tires shop


----------



## jvasquez

:yes:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:0


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Mar 3 2011, 11:35 AM~20006726
> *i have a brand new set, never mounted fr380's,$350 shipped
> *


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

Ive got 2 sets of fr380s 360 a set shipped to door


----------



## ocsupreme85

ANY ONE GOT PICS OF THE BRIDGESTONE 13'' MOUNTED ON SPOKES?


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

> _Originally posted by ocsupreme85_@Mar 6 2011, 05:28 PM~20028801
> *ANY ONE GOT PICS OF THE BRIDGESTONE 13'' MOUNTED ON SPOKES?
> *


pm sent


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

im good for now got a 2 more sets of fr380s coming in


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Mar 3 2011, 12:11 PM~20006584
> *sold mine for 370 and buddy sold his for 400, and I got others lined up to pay that much, just to show what the market is for em :wow:
> *


I GOT A SET OF FR380'S FOR $400........... OR TRADE FOR 2 SETS OF ANOTHER BRAND BESIDES MILESTARS....... :0


----------



## JOEYS CUSTOM

I GOT 200 HERCULES IN STOCK 280 A SET PLS SHIPPING


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

> _Originally posted by JOEYS CUSTOM_@Mar 8 2011, 06:00 PM~20044242
> *I GOT 200 HERCULES IN STOCK 280 A SET PLS SHIPPING
> *


got pics


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Mar 8 2011, 04:39 PM~20044536
> *got pics
> *


----------



## ocsupreme85

> _Originally posted by JOEYS CUSTOM_@Mar 8 2011, 06:00 PM~20044242
> *I GOT 200 HERCULES IN STOCK 280 A SET PLS SHIPPING
> *


HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 60506


----------



## 48221

TTT


----------



## Chevillacs

some of yall TRYING to get rich off these firestones are funny!!!
seriously how much can u hit someone over the head for these??? lol all that time yall spend on finding a tire here and there aint adding up lol


----------



## gasman

i was thinking the same thing when i bought my set of firestones from them it was 220 out the door... now i just read this guy wants 400 for the set, thats damn near double


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 8 2011, 02:50 PM~20043798
> *I GOT A SET OF FR380'S FOR $400........... OR TRADE FOR 2 SETS OF ANOTHER BRAND BESIDES MILESTARS....... :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW

shit i got these tires like 4 or 5 years ago for 19.95 each now they don't make them anymore
im lucky i still have a set! :0


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:cheesy:


----------



## capone530

ppl are makin too big a deal about this..there will always be 13 in tires and there will always be places to cut in a whitewall..


----------



## BIG D

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Mar 19 2011, 09:06 PM~20131101
> *ppl are makin too big a deal about this..there will always be 13 in tires and there will always be places to cut in a whitewall..
> *


Yeah, but that's not quite the same as an OG whitewall.


----------



## JustCruisin

Plus, you can't cut a whitewall into a blackwall tire..

You could paint one on however... :happysad:


----------



## lowridincalivato

pic of a mounted milestar


----------



## lowridincalivato

mounted 380


----------



## lowridincalivato

:dunno:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Mar 19 2011, 11:41 PM~20132710
> *pic of a mounted milestar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 7 2011, 03:10 PM~19809830
> *some somewhere one day one of these big CEO's marketing department will say hey! what about these people of this lifestyle? someones gotta service them  :dunno:  why not us? so as long there is money to be made they will keep making them
> *


The chinese wheel suppliers will have to start making them if everybody else stops. We'll all be ordering our tires from OG wire.


----------



## Fleetwood94

Just called the Pep Boys in Oklahoma City and they have stopped ordering and carrying white wall 155/80R13's!!! What a shitty deal! Use to be able to buy them with tax for $29.00 a piece!


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@Mar 20 2011, 09:17 AM~20133971
> *Just called the Pep Boys in Oklahoma City and they have stopped ordering and carrying white wall 155/80R13's!!! What a shitty deal! Use to be able to buy them with tax for $29.00 a piece!
> *



your 8 months late


----------



## Fleetwood94

Been deployed in the desert man!!! :0 


> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Mar 20 2011, 11:19 AM~20133983
> *your 8 months late
> *


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@Mar 20 2011, 09:40 AM~20134100
> *Been deployed in the desert man!!!  :0
> *


----------



## L-BOOGIE

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Mar 4 2011, 01:33 AM~20012706
> *i dunno what your guys issue is.. i was in sac a few weeks back buyin new tires.. the shop i was at had skinny whites for 170 for a set of 4 and fat whites for 200.
> you guys act like these tires cannot be found..i had posted the area where the shop was on this topic or another one..same place u can get a set of 13in chinas with tires for about 310-370 out the door depending on how u deal with them. bought 3 sets of rims from there and never had an issue with quality or performance.
> *


Kick down with the info for the tires. Name, address or something.


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Mar 20 2011, 12:04 PM~20134262
> *Kick down with the info for the tires. Name, address or something.
> *


i got some for sale 350 shipped to door 2 day or tire wheel king got them shoptwm.com they got marshalls 300 shipped to door or hankooks


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@Mar 20 2011, 09:17 AM~20133971
> *Just called the Pep Boys in Oklahoma City and they have stopped ordering and carrying white wall 155/80R13's!!! What a shitty deal! Use to be able to buy them with tax for $29.00 a piece!
> *


They had trendsetters too, got last set the other day there going to be or are fazed out too pepboys did have a bad ass deal 20$ each ahhh those where the days!!!!  :yes: :rimshot:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@Mar 20 2011, 10:17 AM~20133971
> *Just called the Pep Boys in Oklahoma City and they have stopped ordering and carrying white wall 155/80R13's!!! What a shitty deal! Use to be able to buy them with tax for $29.00 a piece!
> *


Used to be $86 for a set out the door awhile back


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Mar 22 2011, 07:35 PM~20155565
> *Used to be $86 for a set out the door awhile back
> *


LAST TIME i BOUGHT A SET WAS IN 04,AND WAS $86 FOR ALL 4, 13'' TIRES


----------



## Duez

Those pepboys tires weren't worth the $86. :biggrin:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Mar 19 2011, 05:06 PM~20131101
> *ppl are makin too big a deal about this..there will always be 13 in tires and there will always be places to cut in a whitewall..
> *




keep cuttin on those blackwalls let me know how that goes


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Mar 24 2011, 07:59 AM~20168111
> *keep cuttin on those blackwalls let me know how that goes
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OUTHOPU

I just picked up 28 Marshall 155-80-13s from my local mom and pop tire shop. It was the last their supplier had on hand. I had them call around to other warehouses to see if there were any others available and between 5 different warehouses across my state they could only get 6 more. Every other tire they could get me was blackwall only. It's going to get real shitty real fast from the looks of things lately.


----------



## individualsbox

i have a set of
triumph radial 1200
set of 4 new (dry stored)
$250-275 shipped (depending on location)
or 200 local pick up
155 80 r 13 wite wall


----------



## individualsbox

fr380's !! stocked up


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Mar 29 2011, 09:09 PM~20213875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fr380's !! stocked up
> *


Holy chit mayne
Has it gotten that bad out there yet?
(I haven't bought Whitewalls in 2 years) :happysad:


----------



## individualsbox

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 29 2011, 08:13 PM~20213917
> *Holy chit mayne
> Has it gotten that bad out there yet?
> (I haven't bought Whitewalls in 2 years) :happysad:
> *


i'm not taking any chances!!

my cars got a 3 inhc exstention!!
i burn tires on the front fast!!!

i love the fr380..
tiger paw is availible in white wall out here
and another brand maybei cant recall the name of it..
and other no name shit singles u find at mom and pop joints!!

all the tires are over $60 each


here is me


----------



## ct1458

my boy manages a discount tire here in Tx, and he said cooper makes a whitewall. $60 a tire


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Mar 29 2011, 09:35 PM~20214169
> *i'm not taking any chances!!
> 
> my cars got a 3 inhc exstention!!
> i burn tires on the front fast!!!
> 
> i love the fr380..
> tiger paw is availible in white wall out here
> and another brand maybei cant recall the name of it..
> and other no name shit singles u find at mom and pop joints!!
> 
> all the tires are over $60 each
> here is me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice ass ride and yeah if I was sporting a tuck like that I;d be stocked up too :biggrin: 
I guess imma have to be rocking Chokers :happysad:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Mar 29 2011, 10:35 PM~20214169
> *i'm not taking any chances!!
> *


Thats why I decided to stock up. Even if there continues to be w/w 13"s made the price increase alone each year justifies stocking up. Now at least if all the radials dry up and we are left no other option than Coker I can avoid getting it broke off in my ass from them for a few more years.

I've got 8 sets now counting the used Firestones I picked up for dirt cheap. Coker can kiss my ass for the time being. :biggrin: 












> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Mar 29 2011, 10:37 PM~20214190
> *my boy manages a discount tire here in Tx, and he said cooper makes a whitewall.  $60 a tire
> *


Not unless they just started producing them. I haven't been able to find Coopers in a long, long time.


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 30 2011, 05:31 PM~20221572
> *Thats why I decided to stock up. Even if there continues to be w/w 13"s made the price increase alone each year justifies stocking up. Now at least if all the radials dry up and we are left no other option than Coker I can avoid getting it broke off in my ass from them for a few more years.
> 
> I've got 8 sets now counting the used Firestones I picked up for dirt cheap. Coker can kiss my ass for the time being. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not unless they just started producing them. I haven't been able to find Coopers in a long, long time.
> *


I have copper trendsetters and cornell 1000s for sale


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Mar 30 2011, 07:42 PM~20221659
> *I have copper trendsetters and cornell 1000s for sale
> *


These would be all old stock I'm assuming? I've been told by several local places that Cooper quit making w/w 13" and 14"s in our sizes.


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 30 2011, 06:05 PM~20221847
> *These would be all old stock I'm assuming? I've been told by several local places that Cooper quit making w/w 13" and 14"s in our sizes.
> *


They stopped making them3 months ago I can still get them


----------



## JustCruisin

I bought some Hercules back in October for $49 each tire, then they went up to $60 this year, just called today and they're up to $63 a tire! :run:


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 13 2010, 04:54 PM~18557419
> *Are there some companies that quit making them? YES
> 
> Can you still find them? YES
> 
> Firestone 155/80/13 (FR380 MODEL) White Walls , skinny as fuck too!
> 
> Set of four out the door, $ 212.00 (in san diego) all day, every day, Firestone will NOT discontinue this tire.
> 
> Call ANY Firestone!
> 
> Don’t be one of those fools who claims their rider is worth 50k, and won’t spend 200 on some tires!
> 
> This so-called tire controversy is officially SQUASHED!
> 
> Follow this link, select state and city and you will have white walls again.
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.firestonecompleteautocare.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.firestonecompleteautocare.com/</a>
> 
> *


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Mar 29 2011, 08:35 PM~20214169
> *i'm not taking any chances!!
> 
> my cars got a 3 inhc exstention!!
> i burn tires on the front fast!!!
> 
> i love the fr380..
> tiger paw is availible in white wall out here
> and another brand maybei cant recall the name of it..
> and other no name shit singles u find at mom and pop joints!!
> 
> all the tires are over $60 each
> here is me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How many miles do your fronts last?


----------



## firme63ragtop




----------



## JustCruisin

:0


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

wow found the quote 
http://www.firestonecompleteautocare.com/pricing/quote.jsp


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Apr 27 2011, 07:37 PM~20435347
> *wow found the quote
> http://www.firestonecompleteautocare.com/pricing/quote.jsp
> *


I worked for Firestone in 2008-2010 and I still have pull on my employee pricing. There are no FR380's 155-80-13's out here and its not in their computer system. All available is black wall and in that shitty Primewell. I found Hercules out here in 155-80-13 for $210.00 carry out here in San Diego. :biggrin:


----------



## verde

> _Originally posted by chevydaddy619_@Apr 28 2011, 08:01 AM~20438507
> *I worked for Firestone in 2008-2010 and I still have pull on my employee pricing. There are no FR380's 155-80-13's out here and its not in their computer system. All available is black wall and in that shitty Primewell. I found Hercules out here in 155-80-13 for $210.00 carry out here in San Diego. :biggrin:
> *



shit $210 is good up here in san jose people are paying up to $280 a set n only a few places even carry them shit even cheap off brands are like $60 a tire and they wear out quick as hell especially wid my extended a-arms my club is already tryin to find some where to buy in bulk whole sale


----------



## supersporting88

Mounted my last Hankook the other day


----------



## FIRESTONE

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Apr 15 2011, 07:40 PM~20348929
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmurh

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@Apr 28 2011, 11:02 PM~20445374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Some stock pile guns while others do tires :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlowlow

My boy was dogging me for buying Hankooks for 40 each last summer, laughing bout he used to pay 25 each. Now he's scrambling to find a set for the season, he's buying some Firestones for fuckin 62 each, who's laughin now?!?! I rode mine all summer to and from work but I'll be picking my days/weekends for them now.


----------



## firme63ragtop

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@Apr 29 2011, 01:02 AM~20445374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: HAHA U KNOW WUTS POPPIN ! :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin

Lesson learned.. If you have a product you want to sell, just tell everyone it's going to be discontinued!


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 29 2011, 05:08 PM~20449924
> *Lesson learned.. If you have a product you want to sell, just tell everyone it's going to be discontinued!
> *


They are discontinued


----------



## WESTUP702

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 7 2011, 11:43 AM~19807955
> *I THINK WHAT HE'S TRYING TO SAY IS THAT IT WOULDN'T BE A SMART THING TO DO SINCE THEY ARE HARD TO GET....  :0
> *


 x 1000 shit i can't find shit in my area....stuck with buyin whatever i can get off the internet....= gay...


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Apr 30 2011, 12:06 PM~20454144
> *x 1000 shit i can't find shit in my area....stuck with buyin whatever i can get off the internet....= gay...
> *


Have discount tire order you whatever you want. That way you dont pay shipping. Marshal 791's probably the best looking right now.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Apr 29 2011, 09:05 AM~20446802
> *My boy was dogging me for buying Hankooks for 40 each last summer, laughing bout he used to pay 25 each.  Now he's scrambling to find a set for the season, he's buying some Firestones for fuckin 62 each, who's laughin now?!?!  I rode mine all summer to and from work but I'll be picking my days/weekends for them now.
> *


You find some extras get at me.The kooks the tightest shit movin my .02


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

I can get fr380s lmk $345 shipped. I got the firestone hook up family p
rkced


----------



## srt1

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Apr 30 2011, 11:38 PM~20457713
> *I can get fr380s lmk $345 shipped. I got the firestone hook up family p
> rkced
> *


 :wow: :fool2:


----------



## gasman

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 1 2011, 02:38 AM~20457713
> *I can get fr380s lmk $345 shipped. I got the firestone hook up family p
> rkced
> *


damn i'm all for makeing a profit but damn thats a lil high. i was selling them here in the detroit area for like 60 each. from my contact source


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by gasman_@May 1 2011, 07:08 PM~20461182
> *damn i'm all for makeing a profit but damn thats a  lil high. i was selling them here in the detroit area for like 60 each.  from my contact source
> *


 :no: That's not high at all.. with high gas prices causing shipping prices to go up, and price of tires going up/discontinued, it's about the same as you were selling them for.. :uh:


----------



## Lowridingmike

I can't find crap in louisville. I want some more cornells (they've treated me good the past 5 yrs or so) but can't find them, switched to some cheap "custom steel belted" brand, just had a damn blowout and now cool cars is literally the only ones in town with a 155/80/13 whitewall and we're supposed to be the midwest lowriding capital? wtf? 

Did I miss something b/c I called firestone and they thought I was retarded for asking bout a fr380 in a whitewall as if he hasnt seen one i years. May have to send one of you guys some cash for what ya'll got. What's the average to expect to pay for some uniroyals or whatever shipped?


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 22 2010, 08:58 PM~19137812
> *i took these pics of the uniroyal tigerpaws mounted yesterday at the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Iii


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Coronado Customz in Yuma, Az got them 13' ready to ship


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@May 2 2011, 12:28 PM~20466474
> *I can't find crap in  we're supposed to be the midwest lowriding capital? wtf?
> 
> Did I miss something b/c I called firestone and they thought I was retarded for asking bout a fr380 in a whitewall as if he hasnt seen one i years. May have to send one of you guys some cash for what ya'll got. What's the average to expect to pay for some uniroyals or whatever shipped?
> *


That's the first time i ever heard that. :wow:


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@Apr 28 2011, 11:02 PM~20445374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 13 2011, 09:12 AM~20545078
> *Coronado Customz in Yuma, Az  got them 13' ready to ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for 13z uniroyal pick up....... :dunno:


----------



## Pitbullx

firestone will be discontinuing the 13" 380's very soon......


----------



## FIRESTONE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 15 2011, 09:31 PM~20560185
> *firestone will be discontinuing the 13" 380's very soon......
> *


THEY BEEN SINCE LAST YEAR :angry:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by FIRESTONE_@May 15 2011, 11:36 PM~20560212
> *THEY BEEN SINCE LAST YEAR  :angry:
> *


we can still get them at our store pretty quick so Ive been picking up a couple sets a month for a year now


----------



## FIRESTONE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 15 2011, 10:44 PM~20560562
> *we can still get them at our store pretty quick so Ive been picking up a couple sets a month for a year now
> *



















me to   and 85 more next week :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 15 2011, 09:31 PM~20560185
> *firestone will be discontinuing the 13" 380's very soon......
> *



your about 8 months late


----------



## lowlow95

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Sep 13 2010, 02:54 PM~18557419
> *Are there some companies that quit making them? YES
> 
> Can you still find them? YES
> 
> Firestone 155/80/13 (FR380 MODEL) White Walls , skinny as fuck too!
> 
> Set of four out the door, $ 212.00 (in san diego) all day, every day, Firestone will NOT discontinue this tire.
> 
> Call ANY Firestone!
> 
> Don’t be one of those fools who claims their rider is worth 50k, and won’t spend 200 on some tires!
> 
> This so-called tire controversy is officially SQUASHED!
> 
> Follow this link, select state and city and you will have white walls again.
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.firestonecompleteautocare.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.firestonecompleteautocare.com/I called firestone today I was told that fr380 is discontinued://http://www.firestonecompleteautocar...is discontinued</a>
> 
> *


----------



## maguilera63

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Mar 19 2011, 11:41 PM~20132710
> *pic of a mounted milestar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## srt1

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@May 17 2011, 08:48 PM~20574741
> *
> *


i finally got a hold, like others, of the Firestone Co and yes this tire is no longer being made. now they are making a "new" fr380 but it's a black wall! when they call me back, this week :x: , they'll be giving me a list of all the states that has these tires left in stock. 
if i do get a deal, depending on shipp cost, i'll hook my Bay Area homies up  
this is NOT a guarantee but a :x: :x: 
for all you homies like, "Firestone", that has the hook up good job. at least people can still gett'em through you. they deff aren't easy to find on the west coast. :thumbsup: 

Are you inquiring on the Firestone FR380 P155/80R13 (art# 097624)? If so, you are correct. This tire has been discontinued. Unfortunately, there are no Firestone FR380 P155/80R13 available within your district.

Thank you for your patience and we appreciate your business.
Melissa 
Bridgestone Retail Operations, LLC


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by srt1_@May 23 2011, 02:16 AM~20608617
> *i finally got a hold, like others,  of the Firestone Co and yes this tire is no longer being made. now they are making a "new" fr380 but it's a black wall! when they call me back, this week  :x:  , they'll be giving me a list of all the states that has these tires left in stock.
> if i do get a deal, depending on shipp cost, i'll hook my Bay Area homies up
> this is NOT a guarantee but a  :x:  :x:
> for all you homies like, "Firestone", that has the hook up good job. at least people can still gett'em through you. they deff aren't easy to find on the west coast. :thumbsup:
> 
> Are you inquiring on the Firestone FR380 P155/80R13 (art# 097624)?  If so, you are correct.  This tire has been discontinued.  Unfortunately, there are no Firestone FR380 P155/80R13 available within your district.
> 
> Thank you for your patience and we appreciate your business.
> Melissa
> Bridgestone Retail Operations, LLC
> *




7 months ago i went in to a firestone store to ask for these tires. the manager gave me a list of all the locations in cali north of bakersfeild in all firestone and wheel works stores. i drove around and got them all there are no more


----------



## srt1

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@May 23 2011, 08:34 AM~20609613
> *7 months ago i went in to a firestone store to ask for these tires. the manager gave me a list of all the locations in cali north of bakersfeild in all firestone and wheel works stores. i drove around and got them all there are no more
> *


yeah i wasnt trippin off of tires back then cause i didn't know the situation of the discont. tires. now everyone is all :run: :banghead: 
then you have fools saying "if it aint Firestone it aint shit". not everyone likes the Firestone. my ryde is for tha weekends so the tires are gonna last me long time. i'll do what i can if it doesnt pan out then no biggie.


----------



## chtrone

So who's selling them on here?


----------



## srt1

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@May 23 2011, 07:33 PM~20613785
> *So who's selling them on here?
> *


FIRESTONE and maybe a couple others  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=588194&st=120


----------



## supersporting88

Picked up 2 sets of Uniroyal 155/80/13s with manufacturing dates Decemeber 2010 or newer.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@May 27 2011, 06:44 AM~20639542
> *Picked up 2 sets of Uniroyal 155/80/13s with manufacturing dates Decemeber 2010 or newer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not too many people know bout them tiger paws.


----------



## oneway

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@May 27 2011, 07:44 AM~20639542
> *Picked up 2 sets of Uniroyal 155/80/13s with manufacturing dates Decemeber 2010 or newer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

tigerpaws look like milestars to me


----------



## BigButta63

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@May 27 2011, 08:44 AM~20639542
> *Picked up 2 sets of Uniroyal 155/80/13s with manufacturing dates Decemeber 2010 or newer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH THEY STILL LIKE 360 A SET :0


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by BigButta63_@May 28 2011, 01:03 AM~20645044
> *YEAH THEY STILL LIKE 360 A SET :0
> *


Nope. Picked them up for $255 a set from a local member on this site. Discount tire can get them also. I believe they sell them for around $300 a set


----------



## BIG EASY

WENT TO A FIRESTONE DEALER TODAY AND THEY SAID FR380S ARE DONE!!! CANT GET EM. THOUGHT I WOULD LET YOU KNOW.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by BIG EASY_@May 28 2011, 01:54 PM~20647543
> *  WENT TO A FIRESTONE DEALER TODAY AND THEY SAID FR380S ARE DONE!!! CANT GET EM. THOUGHT I WOULD LET YOU KNOW.
> *


welcome to 6 months ago


----------



## srt1

MAKIN MONEY said:


> welcome to 6 months ago


 yeah guess he didnt read this thread long enough


----------



## Double Ease

I picked up 12 Hercules 155/80R13's the other day from this tire shop here in Tucson. Its a decent tire, but I needed something for when these 9 year old Rocky Mountain's that I was holding onto are toast. I should be good for a little while now.


----------



## JustCruisin

:|..


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

:wave:


----------



## natedogg84

just pick up 5 sets of 155/80/13 marshalls 






interested hit me up


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

natedogg84 said:


> just pick up 5 sets of 155/80/13 marshalls
> View attachment 362468
> interested hit me up


How much are you charging for sets??


----------



## ALL DAY

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> How much are you charging for sets??


x2 im looking for tires in Riverside


----------



## natedogg84

pm sent...


----------



## JustCruisin

TTT


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

these are 520/13










and these are 155/80 r13


first off, fuck all you with your fat white wall bullshit, i plan on putting them on a bomb

second off, what ones would look better? :biggrin:


----------



## ABRAXASS

Saw them Firestone 520/13s on a 37 Deluxe. 
Looked bad ass.....


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

ABRAXASS said:


> Saw them Firestone 520/13s on a 37 Deluxe.
> Looked bad ass.....


thanks for the feedback

they are goin on my 41 caddy


----------



## backyardmini

Been calling everywhere in my area but no one carrier white walls anymore shits pissing me off.. anyone know where i can find some around the Orlando,Fl area?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

backyardmini said:


> Been calling everywhere in my area but no one carrier white walls anymore shits pissing me off.. anyone know where i can find some around the Orlando,Fl area?


http://www.cokertire.com/


----------



## lowlinc93

ONE8SEVEN said:


> thanks for the feedback
> 
> they are goin on my 41 caddy


Im not big into bombs for myself.....but that cadi is bad ass!!! I would roll that all day! I think those 520s would be clean on it! How much are those going for??? I thought coker was the only one doing 520s?? I want to run them on my vert


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

lowlinc93 said:


> Im not big into bombs for myself.....but that cadi is bad ass!!! I would roll that all day! I think those 520s would be clean on it! How much are those going for??? I thought coker was the only one doing 520s?? I want to run them on my vert


thanks 

http://store.cokertire.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=520-13 $140 a tire :burn:


----------



## .TODD

JustCruisin said:


> :no: That's not high at all.. with high gas prices causing shipping prices to go up, and price of tires going up/discontinued, it's about the same as you were selling them for.. :uh:


im sure if hes buying in bulk like that hes get whole sale prices either that or he knows someone on the inside higher up and getting them for cost so almost any price would be a profit its just a matter of how much profit either way what homie was selling them for is an acceptible price people should stop bitching because aint none of us gonna ride our cars stock if your a real lowrider you rather walk i know i would


----------



## Lowridingmike

supersporting88 said:


> Nope. Picked them up for $255 a set from a local member on this site. Discount tire can get them also. I believe they sell them for around $300 a set


Yup. HAd my uniroyals all summer and they're a great VERY reliable tire. Doesn't look quite as good as a cornell or remington, as far as the skinny shape everybody likes but it seems to have a higher set shoulder so they hold up a lil better to roll/3 wheelin ext uppers (goofy cambers) and what have ya..


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

EBAY said:


> 14's are for off roaders


----------



## ABRAXASS

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


>


LOL........


----------



## JustCruisin

ONE8SEVEN said:


> these are 520/13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these are 155/80 r13
> 
> 
> first off, fuck all you with your fat white wall bullshit, i plan on putting them on a bomb
> 
> second off, what ones would look better? :biggrin:


I just picked up a new set of the Firestone 5.60's.. I'm gonna mount one on the 13" Starwire tomorrow to see how she looks stretched out! :boink:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

JustCruisin said:


> I just picked up a new set of the Firestone 5.60's.. I'm gonna mount one on the 13" Starwire tomorrow to see how she looks stretched out! :boink:


is that a 3" white wall?

post pics when ur done, looks fuckin sick


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

ABRAXASS said:


> LOL........


X2 Nice Mudder's.. lmao


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

backyardmini said:


> Been calling everywhere in my area but no one carrier white walls anymore shits pissing me off.. anyone know where i can find some around the Orlando,Fl area?


yea theres a guy there selling tires and rims out of his gargage looks like over 300 tires heres his number 407 405


----------



## backyardmini

Yeah i think i know who your talking about, i think his prices are a bit steep he wants 100 bucks per tire


----------



## Wicked Wayz

backyardmini said:


> Yeah i think i know who your talking about, i think his prices are a bit steep he wants 100 bucks per tire


http://stores.fdt1601.com/-strse-77/155-fdsh-80-fdsh-13-MARSHAL-W-fdsh-W-(White/Detail.bok

Hope this helps you homies out. I've bought sets from this guy off eBay and they look good. This is about as cheap as your going to find them besides the milestar but them are some ugly tires.


----------



## JustCruisin

ONE8SEVEN said:


> is that a 3" white wall?
> 
> post pics when ur done, looks fuckin sick


2" whitewall


----------



## Lowridingmike

JustCruisin said:


> 2" whitewall


That on a 13 or 14" all gold or triple gold dayna = GANGSTA!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

JustCruisin said:


> 2" whitewall


looks sharp :biggrin:

post a pic of em on ur bomb :naughty:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

diamond in the back sunroof top kicking back with the gangster lean gangster whitewalls


----------



## 87'luxury

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/2770881536.html


----------



## CaliLiving

TigerPaws or Fr380s ?


----------



## Dylante63

If can get fr380s the uniroyals don't really compare.


----------



## TOPPLESS86

JustCruisin said:


> 2" whitewall





I think this 5.60 looks better then the 5.20 on a 13..


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle

TTT


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

2 sets of Hercules 155/80 13 for sale. NOS from last production run. $325firm picked up or plus actual shipping ($60-110) depending on location. PayPal or M/O. Just these 2 sets and they're gone........
Also 1 set of champion lemans 165/80 13 as pictured on left. $250 plus the ride.


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle

Am able to get some Cooper trendsetter SE here locally are they any good? [h=1][/h]


----------



## brn2ridelo

cashmoneyspeed said:


> 2 sets of Hercules 155/80 13 for sale. NOS from last production run. $325firm picked up or plus actual shipping ($60-110) depending on location. PayPal or M/O. Just these 2 sets and they're gone........
> Also 1 set of champion lemans 165/80 13 as pictured on left. $250 plus the ride.


Shipped to 92225


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

Giveitfullthrottle said:


> Am able to get some Cooper trendsetter SE here locally are they any good? [h=1][/h]


Make sure they are white wall. I saw the same coopers advertised as white wall and pictured white wall. Still, i made the call to confirm and turns out, they were black walls.


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle

Fuck! Your right


----------



## Marty McFly

OP is a genius


----------



## JustCruisin

48221 said:


> Firestone 155/80/13 (FR380 MODEL) White Walls , skinny as fuck too!
> 
> Set of four out the door, $ 212.00 (in san diego) all day, every day,* Firestone will NOT discontinue this tire.*
> 
> Call ANY Firestone!





Marty McFly said:


> OP is a genius


Doubt it.. :scrutinize:


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle

What tires are people fucking wit now? Besides tiger pawls?


----------



## Heath V

There is no 13 inch tire drama, tires are plentiful. Tiger Paws, Milestar, Travel Star, Hercules, 5.20, both Coker and Premium Sportway.


----------



## moorevisual

Where are travestars available besides the people who bought them all up from pepboys?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

brn2ridelo said:


> Shipped to 92225


Assuming its a residence $144 via FedEx ground with insurance. $136 to a business address. Ups is $149 to residence.


----------



## Heath V

moorevisual said:


> Where are travestars available besides the people who bought them all up from pepboys?


Hit up the mom and pop tire places and hydro shops although it's probably cheaper to buy direct.


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle

Heath V said:


> There is no 13 inch tire drama, tires are plentiful. Tiger Paws, Milestar, Travel Star, Hercules, 5.20, both Coker and Premium Sportway.



Besides paying a grip for them 5.20's. Which is the tire to buy? For looks and handing? Am new to this and finding out a lot of tires got discontinued in the past years


----------



## Heath V

Giveitfullthrottle said:


> Besides paying a grip for them 5.20's. Which is the tire to buy? For looks and handing? Am new to this and finding out a lot of tires got discontinued in the past years


In my opinion, and some may disagree, I prefer the Uniroyal Tigerpaw. It looks and handles good and wears really good too. I would avoid Milestars unless you have no other option, I find the tread on the sidewall ugly and the white walls do not stay white at all.


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle

moorevisual said:


> Where are travestars available besides the people who bought them all up from pepboys?



Are travel star any good?


----------



## dusty87ls

Tiger paws in imo are better than travels


----------



## Dickcheese86

dusty87ls said:


> Tiger paws in imo are better than travels


Agreed


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle

How about them sigma shadow 13's?


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

Giveitfullthrottle said:


> How about them sigma shadow 13's?


Again confirm they are whitewall uffin:


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Giveitfullthrottle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about them sigma shadow 13's?
> 
> 
> 
> Again confirm they are whitewall
Click to expand...


They are from pep boys made by cooper.. I just don't want to buy something that ain't up to par.. Let me know


----------



## Wicked Wayz

There are a few choices still out there that look and ride great.. I've personally never had any issues with the tiger paws either but to me they're still a little too wide. And a lot more expensive than other brands.. Some of the brands that I know are still out there include Uniroyal (obviously), Milestar, Travelstar,Tornel Classic and Remington (the remingtons are repops not originals but still look good). 

A lot of people don't like milestars because when they first came out they had issues with the white walls and they had a ugly tread pattern to them, but not too long ago they released a new version that looks a lot better and supposedly doesn't have any issues with the white walls turning brown.. Idk if that's true because I haven't bought a set of them yet but that's what I've heard from a few guys who have.. I recently had Tornels and Travelstars though and those are some good tires. They ride great and look good. I'm not sure about the Remingtons either but they look like they have a similar look and tread pattern as the Tornel so I'm assuming they're just as good.. Send me a private message with your cell number and I can send you some pictures if you'd like


----------



## moorevisual

I like the Travelstars too, are there any national retailers selling them for retail price, I'm not interested in the marked up prices from resellers. 

I see the milestars are back at pepboys. If it's true what you are saying about the new ones, might be a good alternative.


----------



## Wicked Wayz

It's been a while since I've had to buy any, once pepboys starting selling the Travelstars for $130 out the door I grabbed as many sets as I could. I recommend at least giving your closest pepboys a call and see what they can do for you. Last time I was there they did have Milestars too, but they were the old style. This was back in January or February


----------



## 209impala

I can still get the Travelstars, but its just not worth it to me anymore if I have to sell them for what I pay for them! Than when you have to ship em you really lose your ass nowadays. If someones local i can hook em up but forget it I have to ship em, just not worth the time and effort.


----------



## Marty McFly

Go figure, men claiming to have 60 to 100 k builds yet crying over $350 tires 

GTFO


----------

